# The 2006 American Idol Thread



## leoparddog (Feb 2, 2006)

Been watching it with the Mrs.  There has there been some truly bad singing this year.  The wife is convinced that if you're a hot chick and only a so-so singer Randy and Simon will give you a pass.

The shows are not as entertaining as they were in past years to me as it seems that they are showing mostly the worst singers possible.  We don't get to see most of the ones that get "the golden ticket".


----------



## Trizey (Feb 2, 2006)

leoparddog9 said:
			
		

> We don't get to see most of the ones that get "the golden ticket".



We get to see those people later on in the competition, for now it's all about the laughs


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 2, 2006)

Trizey said:
			
		

> We get to see those people later on in the competition, for now it's all about the laughs




Wasn't Tessie GRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAT


----------



## Trizey (Feb 2, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:
			
		

> Wasn't Tessie GRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAT




It's like stuffing taters in a sack


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 2, 2006)

Trizey said:
			
		

> It's like stuffing taters in a sack




That was funny as heck 

Think I have to give Kelli Pickler the inside track right now. 

Gotta win one for grandpa


----------



## Trizey (Feb 2, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:
			
		

> Think I have to give Kelli Pickler the inside track right now.
> 
> Gotta win one for grandpa



Is that the young black girl?  Man that girl could sing  but I didn't like to hear her talk


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 2, 2006)

Trizey said:
			
		

> Is that the young black girl?  Man that girl could sing  but I didn't like to hear her talk




Nah, she is the young white girl from North Carolina. Real eye candy......................and can sing too.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 2, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:
			
		

> That was funny as heck
> 
> Think I have to give Kelli Pickler the inside track right now.
> 
> Gotta win one for grandpa



She's the favorite of the Dutchman household as well. My wife and I have both announced our intentions to pull for her all the way!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 2, 2006)

Here ya go Trizey......

www.kelliefans.com


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Feb 2, 2006)

I like the little Black Girl with the funny voice.


----------



## Trizey (Feb 2, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:
			
		

> Here ya go Trizey......
> 
> www.kelliefans.com




Gotcha


----------



## leoparddog (Feb 3, 2006)

Trizey said:
			
		

> It's like stuffing taters in a sack




Pickin up a tater and stuff it in a sack, pick up another tater and stuff it in the sack.  And what was up with that hair doo?


----------



## Trizey (Feb 3, 2006)

I don't know, she looked like a Viking woman!


----------



## Win270Brown (Feb 3, 2006)

I hate the show...


----------



## Mossy0ak270 (Feb 3, 2006)

Trizey said:
			
		

> We get to see those people later on in the competition, for now it's all about the laughs



Yep, I dont hardly watch it when the singing gets good. Its funny to watch some of these folks and thats how they get their ratings. So bring on the bad 'uns!


----------



## Georgia Stalker (Feb 5, 2006)

Some people in the world just can't sing. Not trin to be mean but we do. The only reason that i watch it is because of the laughs. It ain't as good any more. but the way people dress is what i don't understand. one person walked into the place with a fireman suit. Now that was sort of funny. I will be watching it tomorrow night.


----------



## leoparddog (Feb 8, 2006)

Well ain't those Boston folks special.  Some real class acts up there, and some nice accents too!  Especially those twin girls who said "Simon can't handle us, and I can kick his bleeep"

I think my favorite of the night was the guy who could sing like Cher and was proud that he could also sing like that other woman whose name I can't remember right now.  Simon told him he should become a female impersonator.  I think that was right on target.

On to Hollywood and hopefully some better singing!


----------



## Trizey (Feb 8, 2006)

leoparddog9 said:
			
		

> Well ain't those Boston folks special.  Some real class acts up there, and some nice accents too!  Especially those twin girls who said "Simon can't handle us, and I can kick his bleeep"
> 
> I think my favorite of the night was the guy who could sing like Cher and was proud that he could also sing like that other woman whose name I can't remember right now.  Simon told him he should become a female impersonator.  I think that was right on target.
> 
> On to Hollywood and hopefully some better singing!




What about the other Clay Aiken? 

On a serious note, how bout those brunette twins?     Oh my they were HOT


----------



## leoparddog (Feb 8, 2006)

I must have missed those twins, the only ones I saw were the ones with the trashy mouths, and I don't think they were hot at all.


----------



## Trizey (Feb 8, 2006)

leoparddog9 said:
			
		

> I must have missed those twins, the only ones I saw were the ones with the trashy mouths, and I don't think they were hot at all.




You definitely missed them then!  Only one sang of the twins sang and she made it through


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 8, 2006)

Trizey said:
			
		

> What about the other Clay Aiken?
> 
> On a serious note, how bout those brunette twins?     Oh my they were HOT




AND TWINS.......... 


"I'm just nervous as pinkiepinkiepinkiepinkie and I have to pee".....  


The real stuff starts tonite. I'm glad the auditions are over.


----------



## 243Savage (Feb 8, 2006)

Trizey said:
			
		

> What about the other Clay Aiken?



My head was aiken after watching that goofball.


----------



## Jriley (Feb 8, 2006)

I liked the basketball girl and the twins. They would make a bulldog chew through a logging chain!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 8, 2006)

Jriley said:
			
		

> I liked the basketball girl and the twins. They would make a bulldog chew through a logging chain!




The basketball chick was ok, but she seems to already have the silver spoon syndrome.


----------



## TallPines (Feb 8, 2006)

Trizey said:
			
		

> You definitely missed them then!  Only one sang of the twins sang and she made it through



Those twins were something else. I thought her singing stinked but man what a looker.


----------



## Hawken2222 (Feb 8, 2006)

Those twins are on fire.  I am going to watch this from now on just so I can see them.  I hope she goes a long way in the contest.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 8, 2006)

Hawken2222 said:
			
		

> Those twins are on fire.  I am going to watch this from now on just so I can see them.  I hope she goes a long way in the contest.




I'm still stickin with Kellie.......for better or worse


----------



## leoparddog (Feb 8, 2006)

Are these the young ladies to which you were referring?


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Feb 8, 2006)

ya'll cant forget the guy who shot the sherif 12 houdred times


----------



## jcwduck (Feb 8, 2006)

I'll be waiting offstage if that twin doesn't make it on to the next round. You know she'll need a shoulder to cry on.


----------



## Thedawghouse (Feb 8, 2006)

jcwduck said:
			
		

> I'll be waiting offstage if that twin doesn't make it on to the next round. You know she'll need a shoulder to cry on.



Why didn't I think of that?  But you forgot there will be two of them!


----------



## Al33 (Feb 8, 2006)

I cannot believe the little giddy crybaby cowboy made it another round.


----------



## Thedawghouse (Feb 8, 2006)

Al33 said:
			
		

> I cannot believe the little giddy crybaby cowboy made it another round.



I bet he's going to be in Broke back Moutain 2 if American Idol doesn't work out for him.


----------



## Trizey (Feb 9, 2006)

Al33 said:
			
		

> I cannot believe the little giddy crybaby cowboy made it another round.



Aw, come on Al!  The little guy is having fun and he isn't a half way bad singer for his age.  

Hey Leop-  That's the girls that I was talking bout


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 9, 2006)

Trizey said:
			
		

> Aw, come on Al!  The little guy is having fun and he isn't a half way bad singer for his age.
> 
> Hey Leop-  That's the girls that I was talking bout




I agree, I kinda like the "Cryin Cowboy". He won't win, but I hope he makes it a couple more rounds.

What happened to the twins? Did I just miss them. Or maybe I should say, miss her.

Kellie wasn't bad, just a little nervous.

And the twins from Chicago got on my nerves.


----------



## Trizey (Feb 9, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:
			
		

> And the twins from Chicago got on my nerves.



These idoits need to go and I think we'll see that next week.

Last night was a good show, there was a lot of good competition.

O boy from B'ham rocked out last night.  I can't remember his name, but he's got grey hair.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 9, 2006)

I think the guy from B'ham will go far too. He has that "old Southern" voice, is the best way I can describe it.


----------



## Eshad (Feb 9, 2006)

I believe the twins to which you are referring are from Atlanta originally.  I know after they made the cut, Fox 5 news did a story about how they were wanted by the law for identity theft.  Not sure what came out of all that.  

But I agree with ya'll.  I'm about tired of their whining and belly aching.     I hope they are gone next week.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 9, 2006)

Eshad said:
			
		

> I believe the twins to which you are referring are from Atlanta originally.  I know after they made the cut, Fox 5 news did a story about how they were wanted by the law for identity theft.  Not sure what came out of all that.
> 
> But I agree with ya'll.  I'm about tired of their whining and belly aching.     I hope they are gone next week.




I think you are correct, but I thought one of them stole a car or something. May be getting mixed up with something else..


----------



## Trizey (Feb 9, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:
			
		

> I think you are correct, but I thought one of them stole a car or something. May be getting mixed up with something else..



One of them, if not both, wrote a bad check for a car.  I haven't heard what ever ended up happening with that, but I know they got some kind of record deal from So So Def records.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 9, 2006)

Trizey said:
			
		

> One of them, if not both, wrote a bad check for a car.  I haven't heard what ever ended up happening with that, but I know they got some kind of record deal from So So Def records.




I guess that was the dude they said they would call for the other twins that got booted last nite.


----------



## Trizey (Feb 9, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:
			
		

> I guess that was the dude they said they would call for the other twins that got booted last nite.



Hopefully they'll be gone next week 

What about the guy with the bald head and skinny beard/goatee?  He sounded pretty good last night!

Also the little black girl sang very good again!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 9, 2006)

Trizey said:
			
		

> Hopefully they'll be gone next week
> 
> What about the guy with the bald head and skinny beard/goatee?  He sounded pretty good last night!
> 
> Also the little black girl sang very good again!




The little black girl is good, for a 16 year old. Heck, for any age.

I think the guy you are talking about is from NC.


----------



## leoparddog (Feb 9, 2006)

Well Kelli Pickler sounded so-so last night.  For not having any voice/singing training she has an awsome natural talent.  She aint bad lookin' either. 

If she wants to stay in the contest, she'd better get herself a private vocal coach right away.  I bet she could start her own fan club right now and solicit donations.  Donations over $1000 get you a date.   

I'm glad those two large whiny criminal twins will be off the show soon.  I thought the other set of black twin boys did as well, if not better than the criminal twins, and didn't have the "diva" attitude either.


----------



## Trizey (Feb 9, 2006)

leoparddog9 said:
			
		

> If she wants to stay in the contest, she'd better get herself a private vocal coach right away.  I bet she could start her own fan club right now and solicit donations.  Donations over $1000 get you a date.
> 
> I'm glad those two large whiny criminal twins will be off the show soon.  I thought the other set of black twin boys did as well, if not better than the criminal twins, and didn't have the "diva" attitude either.



Isn't Kellie the one with her own message board/forum now?  I'm sure some people would be willing to donate to help her in a heart beat.

I really thought the other twins did better, like you said.  I'm not sure why they didn't get to go further and the whiny twins did?


----------



## TallPines (Feb 9, 2006)

I still love the twins although only the one can sing and not that well. The little hobbit cowboy needs to go back to the farm. If I see him shed one more tear... The gray haired guy has the coolest voice on the show. I don't think he would make it to the end but could cash in on a different market.


----------



## big buck down (Feb 9, 2006)

I’m pulling for the girl from N. Carolina WOW she is beautiful, sweet and can sing what a combination why can’t I find a girl like that maybe I should move to N. Carolina.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Feb 9, 2006)

big buck down said:
			
		

> I’m pulling for the girl from N. Carolina WOW she is beautiful, sweet and can sing what a combination why can’t I find a girl like that maybe I should move to N. Carolina.


BBB stay here.

BTW Did any body like the guy who shot the sheiff


----------



## Eshad (Feb 9, 2006)

sharpshot said:
			
		

> BBB stay here.
> 
> BTW Did any body like the guy who shot the sheiff



That guy was unbelievable!!    The really awful thing is that he travelled all the way from West Virginia to the tryouts.  I don't remember if they were in Chicago or Denver.  Crazy!  He can't really think he could sing, could he?????    Makes me kind of scared he is an officer of the law......


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Feb 9, 2006)

amen it was chicaro


----------



## Thedawghouse (Feb 14, 2006)

Thedawghouse said:
			
		

> I bet he's going to be in Broke back Moutain 2 if American Idol doesn't work out for him.



I was close!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Al33 (Feb 14, 2006)

The three cowboys got cut tonight. The produces, writers, or whoever covered their stories referring to them as the Brokenote Mountain group.


----------



## kevincox (Feb 14, 2006)

That little fellow was pretty bad. Unfortunately he sunk the others with him


----------



## Thedawghouse (Feb 14, 2006)

I thought the same thing.  The tall guy had a decent voice and may have done better by himself.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 15, 2006)

Last nite was the perfect opportunity to get rid of the twins................and they let 'em hang around.. Oh well, maybe tonite is their last nite.


----------



## Hawken2222 (Feb 15, 2006)

*they'll be another controversy*



			
				MUDDYFOOTS said:
			
		

> Last nite was the perfect opportunity to get rid of the twins................and they let 'em hang around.. Oh well, maybe tonite is their last nite.


I was surprised they let the one come back after quiting.  They'll be gone soon enough.  I'm sure there will be another long drawn out controversyl with them and Simon.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 15, 2006)

Hawken2222 said:
			
		

> I was surprised they let the one come back after quiting.  They'll be gone soon enough.  I'm sure there will be another long drawn out controversyl with them and Simon.




Yeah, I'm sure they will have some more profound coments for Simon. 

I too was surprised they let the one that quit, come back. Heck, over half of the other contestants didn't want him or them back.


----------



## Trizey (Feb 15, 2006)

Al33 said:
			
		

> The three cowboys got cut tonight. The produces, writers, or whoever covered their stories referring to them as the Brokenote Mountain group.




Oh man, that was good stuff!  Brokenote    That was a pretty bad group.  Tim McGraw would've done better by himself or with another group.

The twins are idots....the only thing keeping them there is to draw some drama into the show.


----------



## Trizey (Feb 15, 2006)

Hawken2222 said:
			
		

> I was surprised they let the one come back after quiting.



I was very surprised too


----------



## Keith48 (Feb 15, 2006)

Well, we know that they will be gone soon enough since they are in jail right now in real time.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 15, 2006)

Keith48 said:
			
		

> Well, we know that they will be gone soon enough since they are in jail right now in real time.




I thought only one of them was arrested and had made bail......maybe not........hope not.


----------



## Trizey (Feb 15, 2006)

I thought they had gotten out of that trouble somehow??


----------



## leoparddog (Feb 15, 2006)

I missed Kelli Pickler's group last night, and the gray haired guy's group as well.  I was glad to see they both made it to tonight's show.  Tonight they're cutting the 44 down to 24, 12 guys and 12 girls.

Yes, the crying cowboy ruined the chances of the other two cow pokes.  They should have sent the crying cowboy home last week.  He couldn't sing in key or harmonize if he had to.


----------



## Trizey (Feb 15, 2006)

leoparddog9 said:
			
		

> I missed Kelli Pickler's group last night, and the gray haired guy's group as well.  I was glad to see they both made it to tonight's show.  Tonight they're cutting the 44 down to 24, 12 guys and 12 girls.



I don't think they showed Kelli's group sing, just being voted on.

The grey headed guy did great again.  I really like him even if he's a little spastic


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 15, 2006)

leoparddog9 said:
			
		

> I missed Kelli Pickler's group last night, and the gray haired guy's group as well.  I was glad to see they both made it to tonight's show.  Tonight they're cutting the 44 down to 24, 12 guys and 12 girls.
> 
> Yes, the crying cowboy ruined the chances of the other two cow pokes.  They should have sent the crying cowboy home last week.  He couldn't sing in key or harmonize if he had to.


The three singing cowboys were the American Idol representation of the Brokeback Mountain tribute..


----------



## Keith48 (Feb 15, 2006)

They may have gotten out, but I hope not as well!


----------



## specialk (Feb 15, 2006)

felt so sorry for the little cowboy, glad he made it as far as he did.  wish those twins were sent packing.  i'm pullin for the cute little blonde from NC, but the little black girl that has a momma that was a professional singer years back will give them all a run for the money......anybody know who the celebrity judges will be this year??


----------



## kevincox (Feb 15, 2006)

You can't help but like the great looking brunette. The one Simon says looks better than her voice sounds. I kind of like both her qualities myself


----------



## hunterb (Feb 15, 2006)

the brunette......son....she's a 10


----------



## Al33 (Feb 15, 2006)

If you're not too busy posting to the Miss Darcy thread, American idol comes on in 10 minutes.


----------



## big buck down (Feb 15, 2006)

Kelly Pickler made it this girl is bad to the bone.  Hope she goes all the way.

BBD


----------



## Keith48 (Feb 15, 2006)

I loved it when the dude walked in playing the harmonica. He'll be getting my votes!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Feb 15, 2006)

Haven't read all the responses but THIS year, the guys have it.  
The Joe Cocker dude, the bald headed rocker, and the pretty boy all can sing and I mean SING!   
A girl may win, but this is the first show I remember where they actually have multiple genuinely talented guys.  
The two criminal twins were pitiful and I'm glad they are gone.  They are slow learners.  Some felony convictions will maybe give them the street credit I'm sure they want.


----------



## kevincox (Feb 15, 2006)

Man that Kelly Pickler is something else. I like the Brunette , but Kelly in that outfit tonight. She gets my early vote


----------



## Darcy (Feb 15, 2006)

Al33 said:
			
		

> If you're not too busy posting to the Miss Darcy thread, American idol comes on in 10 minutes.


Hey! i saw that!


----------



## Hawken2222 (Feb 16, 2006)

*You got that right.*



			
				kevincox said:
			
		

> Man that Kelly Pickler is something else. I like the Brunette , but Kelly in that outfit tonight. She gets my early vote


I'm rooting for either Kelly or The brunette.  I believe the brunette's name is Rebecca O Donahue, she is a solid ten, and Kelly is right there with her.


----------



## Trizey (Feb 16, 2006)

Well I gues the tv lag finally caught up like we knew for the idiot twins 

Last night was really good, there is a lot of tough competition this year. 

I'm still not sure who I'll end up pulling for.  Taylor from Birmingham put on a great little show and Kelli was looking fine


----------



## Keith48 (Feb 16, 2006)

Hawken2222 said:
			
		

> I'm rooting for either Kelly or The brunette. I believe the brunette's name is Rebecca O Donahue, she is a solid ten, and Kelly is right there with her.


 
Problem is that Simon was right. She has the looks but definitely not the voice. I guess that this is more than what we were told early on that it was - a singing competition.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 16, 2006)

This is the best looking group of gals that I remember from any season. .......Or am I just too forgetful?

The gal from Colorado ain't nothing to kick to the curb


----------



## Trizey (Feb 16, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:
			
		

> This is the best looking group of gals that I remember from any season. .......Or am I just too forgetful?
> 
> The gal from Colorado ain't nothing to kick to the curb




There are quite a few dimes I'd like to have in my pocket


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 16, 2006)

Trizey said:
			
		

> There are quite a few dimes I'd like to have in my pocket




You are correct....


----------



## Al33 (Feb 16, 2006)

Definitely a lot of talent amoung the finalists. This one is going to be a tough one and I expect some real close vote totals. 

The good thing, I suspect, is that no matter who wins there will be several others who's careers will flourish because of the exposure. I wish them all much success.

I loved it last night when the lady with the big booty told Simon she had forgiven him for his snide remarks about her weight. She said he had hurt her deeply and made her cry, but that since Jesus had forgiven her and died for her she would extend His grace to him as well. Simon was humbled.


----------



## Trizey (Feb 16, 2006)

Al33 said:
			
		

> I loved it last night when the lady with the big booty told Simon she had forgiven him for his snide remarks about her weight. She said he had hurt her deeply and made her cry, but that since Jesus had forgiven her and died for her she would extend His grace to him as well. Simon was humbled.



That was very good of her and Simon responded well.  I think he really did feel like an ant after what she told him.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 16, 2006)

So how many of y'all actually call in and vote? I usually wait until later in the cuts. You can usually tell who's going thru and who ain't.


----------



## Trizey (Feb 16, 2006)

I'll call and vote, but usually wait like you said.


----------



## kevincox (Feb 16, 2006)

I'll vote as well. But near the end of the competition


----------



## Al33 (Feb 16, 2006)

I have never voted. Might this year, but I doubt it.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Feb 16, 2006)

*Yep we vote.*

I wish you could vote for the person you wanted OFF instead of the one you wanted to keep.  
The attitude of Gideon ("I'm literally God's gift to the world") and the little tramp Brenna would get my first two C-YA! votes.....  http://www.idolonfox.com/contestants/


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 16, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> I wish you could vote for the person you wanted OFF instead of the one you wanted to keep.
> The attitude of Gideon ("I'm literally God's gift to the world") and the little tramp Brenna would get my first two C-YA! votes.....  http://www.idolonfox.com/contestants/




I think it would be more fun to vote them off, too.  

Heather Cox is the one I thought was from Colorado. She must have auditioned there.


----------



## specialk (Feb 16, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> The two criminal twins were pitiful and I'm glad they are gone.  They are slow learners.  Some felony convictions will maybe give them the street credit I'm sure they want.




they will make perfect rap stars!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 16, 2006)

specialk said:
			
		

> they will make perfect rap stars!!




I think they should be known as "The Singing Cell Mates".


----------



## Al33 (Feb 16, 2006)

Anyone care to make some early predictions? Who do you think will win it both for the guys and the gals. 

Ace Young and Lisa Tucker are my guesses at this point. Not necessarily my favorites, just the way I think it will go down.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 16, 2006)

Gotta go with Taylor and Kellie.


----------



## Trizey (Feb 16, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:
			
		

> Gotta go with Taylor and Kellie.



That's the way I'm leaning right now


----------



## SPITCAN (Feb 16, 2006)

I think they are looking for a male pop star this year. The judges can persuade the voters by their comments. I'm all for another hot girl to win, but I'm going to make an early prediction and go with Ace!


----------



## leoparddog (Feb 16, 2006)

Ok guys, it isn't supposed to be a HOTTIE competition, but a singing one.  If you want to watch a hottie competition you should be watching "America's Next Top Model".

It really ticks my wife off and irks me some when they give the green light to one of the trampy looking women who can't really sing all that well.  They definitely gave the pass to Heather and Becky based on their looks over their singing talent.

The only consolation is that the ones who get by on their looks don't last too long.

The other thing that stands out about their judging is that a fat black man or woman who can sing will get through, but a fat white woman who can sing ain't got a chance.


----------



## Hawken2222 (Feb 16, 2006)

I agree with  Muddyfoots & Trizey, Taylor & Kellie, will probably win, and rightfully so they are both really talented.


----------



## Trizey (Feb 16, 2006)

leoparddog9 said:
			
		

> The other thing that stands out about their judging is that a fat black man or woman who can sing will get through, but a fat white woman who can sing ain't got a chance.




Reverse discrimination happens everywhere and it's a shame.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Feb 16, 2006)

leoparddog9 said:
			
		

> Ok guys, it isn't supposed to be a HOTTIE competition, but a singing one.  If you want to watch a hottie competition you should be watching "America's Next Top Model".
> 
> It really ticks my wife off and irks me some when they give the green light to one of the trampy looking women who can't really sing all that well.  They definitely gave the pass to Heather and Becky based on their looks over their singing talent.
> 
> ...


All true.  The 'problem' is they are trying to find a MARKETABLE pop star.  Notice that Ruben won yet you don't hear as much from him as Clay, who supposedly 'lost'.  It's what's marketable.  Surely you don't think Jessica Simpson is popular for her singing talent?  
Every young teenage girl in America watching will vote for Ace and multiple times.  
There's is no question the remaining 24 are not necessarily the most talented, but they are likely the most marketable.  
Bo never had a chance against Carrie last year (and rightfully so).  You may not remember but they didn't even discuss the 'margin of victory'.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 16, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> All true.  Every young teenage girl in America watching will vote for Ace and multiple times.


Exactly why I predict him to be the last male standing. Really has nothing to do with my preferences. Lets face it, even if the little guy could sing far better, Ace would win out because of his looks.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Feb 16, 2006)

Al33 said:
			
		

> Exactly why I predict him to be the last male standing. Really has nothing to do with my preferences. Lets face it, even if the little guy could sing far better, Ace would win out because of his looks.


Funniest comment of the night to me went to Patrick Hall when he was asked about his chances of making of the final 24.  Something like this....
"Well I hope I make it.  I think I can sing and I can play an instrument.  Hopefully I'm an interesting person.  I mean, I'm not as pretty as Ace, but then again, nobody is."


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 16, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Funniest comment of the night to me went to Patrick Hall when he was asked about his chances of making of the final 24.  Something like this....
> "Well I hope I make it.  I think I can sing and I can play an instrument.  Hopefully I'm an interesting person.  I mean, I'm not as pretty as Ace, but then again, nobody is."




Yeah, that was pretty funny.....

Ace kinda reminds me of Constantine, from last year.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Feb 16, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:
			
		

> Ace kinda reminds me of Constantine, from last year.


   You mean in a non-annoying someone who actually can sing kind of way?  
Constantine was a talentless CHEESEBALL.  I always felt violated after watching him.  At least so far, Ace appears to be relatively normal.  If you click on his profile though, it reads like he might like Willie's new song....


----------



## Trizey (Feb 16, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> If you click on his profile though, it reads like he might like Willie's new song....



That's enough reason for me.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 16, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> You mean in a non-annoying someone who actually can sing kind of way?
> Constantine was a talentless CHEESEBALL.  I always felt violated after watching him.  At least so far, Ace appears to be relatively normal.  If you click on his profile though, it reads like he might like Willie's new song....




I agree with ya about Constantine.  Bo, IMO, was the best last year.

Ace just has the same look or something.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 16, 2006)

Trizey said:
			
		

> That's enough reason for me.




BIG 10-4.


----------



## Trizey (Feb 21, 2006)

Just a little BUMP...

Remember it's on three nights this week


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 21, 2006)

Trizey said:
			
		

> Just a little BUMP...
> 
> Remember it's on three nights this week




I didn't know that. Thanks.....


----------



## leoparddog (Feb 21, 2006)

Three nights this week!

The ladies sing on Tuesday
The fellers sing on Wednesday
And the lowest 4 go home on Thursday.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 21, 2006)

leoparddog9 said:
			
		

> Three nights this week!
> 
> The ladies sing on Tuesday
> The fellers sing on Wednesday
> And the lowest 4 go home on Thursday.




Cool..........This is when it starts to get good.


----------



## kevincox (Feb 21, 2006)

Folks, Lisa Tucker the 16yr old, may be the best singer that has ever been on American Idol. Her performance tonight was AWESOME! Some of the other girls were just terrible tonight. The girl from Fayetteville, Ga was second best tonight, I thought. They are both great!


----------



## Keith48 (Feb 21, 2006)

I just hope that Brenna is gone this week.


----------



## kevincox (Feb 21, 2006)

Wow! They saved the best for last! Katherine is AWESOME! I guess I spoke too soon.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Feb 21, 2006)

Yep, I knew they would. That girl has got a great voice.


----------



## Paul White (Feb 21, 2006)

The two youngest girls were the best singers. The twin was the best looking.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Feb 21, 2006)

Don't get me wrong, Becky Odonohue( the twin) is slap beautiful.  But compared to the way she looked from the first show until now, it looks like she got passed around the LA Lakers locker room   Go Kelly


----------



## SBG (Feb 21, 2006)

kevincox said:
			
		

> Wow! They saved the best for last! Katherine is AWESOME! I guess I spoke too soon.




Agreed!!! 


Give Brenna the boot!


----------



## big buck down (Feb 21, 2006)

I’m pulling for Kelly she is sweet, beautiful, can sing and doesn’t seem to be full of her self what a package I love her voice like I sed before I think I’m going to move to N. Carline they seem to have some of the most southern bells that are beautiful.   

BBD


----------



## Paul White (Feb 21, 2006)

She is the sweetest one. That southern drawl will make you melt too.


----------



## kevincox (Feb 21, 2006)

Agreed, Brenna will be gone!


----------



## fatboy84 (Feb 21, 2006)

KELLY PICKLER

That's what I'm talking about.  That girl is flat out cute, can sing and has a great personality.  My favorite right now.  

She may not be the best singer but she is just adorable.

BBD, you just move right on over there and take care of that little lady.


----------



## big buck down (Feb 21, 2006)

Paul White said:
			
		

> She is the sweetest one. That southern drawl will make you melt too.



Agree there is something about a girl with a southern drawl that I love  don’t here much of it around here with all the Yankees moving in.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 22, 2006)

big buck down said:
			
		

> Agree there is something about a girl with a southern drawl that I love  don’t here much of it around here with all the Yankees moving in.



Gotta love that drawl, among other things   

My top five from last nite were:

1. Ayla

2. Paris

3. Lisa

4. Kellie

5. Katherine

I think Brenna or Stevie will be gone first.


----------



## Hawken2222 (Feb 22, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:
			
		

> Gotta love that drawl, among other things
> 
> My top five from last nite were:
> 
> ...


I am pulling for Kellie, but if any of these five would make it, I would not be disappointed.  They are all extremely talented.


----------



## Trizey (Feb 22, 2006)

I like Kellie, but she didn't do too great last night IMO.

Paris, Katherine, Ayla and Lisa on the other hand did a excellent job.

Paris probably put on the best show...... Man this is a tough year and we haven't even got to the guys yet


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Feb 22, 2006)

big buck down said:
			
		

> I’m pulling for Kelly she is sweet, beautiful, can sing and doesn’t seem to be full of her self what a package I love her voice like I sed before I think I’m going to move to N. Carline they seem to have some of the most southern bells that are beautiful.
> 
> BBD




Amen brother! I haven't read this whole thread, so this may have already been posted, but Kelly is from my home county, Stanly County in NC. She's from Albemarle, which is 20 min. away from my hometown of Oakboro. I don't know her, specifically, but she's won our Miss Stanly County beauty pageant before, and everybody's really excited about her being on the show. I watched some of it last night to try and hear her sing, because I haven't heard her before, but I missed her. I hope she goes far! NC girls most definitely are the best in the world!    

I do agree, however, that Lisa Tucker, the 16 year old, is unbelievable!! I cannot believe she's that young; she doesn't look it or act like it, and she certainly doesn't sound like it.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 22, 2006)

I was very disappointed in the performances last night, with only a couple of exceptions. I'm still going with my first guess that little Lisa Tucker is the one to beat.

As much as I like Kellie, her performance was certainly not what I thought she is capable of.


----------



## specialk (Feb 22, 2006)

PICK PICKLER-PICK PICKLER-PICK PICKLER!!!!!!!!


----------



## leoparddog (Feb 22, 2006)

Just to keep who's who in mind:  http://www.idolonfox.com/contestants/

1) Kellie did a good job, not the best, but good.  She's got a lot going for her.  She does need a voice/singing coach though.  I don't think she can win here, but will do good enough where we'll see her blasting out of Nashville in a year or two.

2) Brenna - ain't got nothing nice to say.  I hope she gets the AI slap down this week.  Bad song, badly sung, bad attitude.  She belongs in a Snoop doggy dog video.

3) Paris (from Fayetteville) did good. She'll be in the final 6.
4) Mandisa and Lisa Tucker did very well, they'll make it far in this contest.

On the whole, the white girls stunk except for Kellie and Katherine who sang last.  I don't like Barbara Streisand, but ....

On to the guys!


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster (Feb 22, 2006)

I like the dude with the gray hair. Very interesting to say the least.


----------



## Gagirl77 (Feb 22, 2006)

I really like Kellie......

now the girl that sang last she can sing really good....but the way she acts makes me not like her.


----------



## Trizey (Feb 22, 2006)

Ol' Buckmaster said:
			
		

> I like the dude with the gray hair. Very interesting to say the least.




I'm pulling for Taylor with the guys too.  He's a little different, but in a good way.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 22, 2006)

Trizey said:
			
		

> I'm pulling for Taylor with the guys too.  He's a little different, but in a good way.




Me too. He does act a little strange...............but have you ever met anyone from Alabamer that didn't?


----------



## whitworth (Feb 22, 2006)

You fellas are suppose to be patriotic and support the Olympics, as if you were born on skis and ice skates. 

Does the 'Lil Lady allow you to watch the huntin' and fishin' shows on Saturday cable?   I bet most of you "experts" aren't really listening to the music !


I ice skated so long ago, it has to be someone else's life.


----------



## Timbo's Wife (Feb 22, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:
			
		

> Me too. He does act a little strange...............but have you ever met anyone from Alabamer that didn't?



ok be nice.   There is nothing wrong with ALABAMA. the best thing TIMBO ever got lol came from ALABAMA  and that was ME and his SON.

 I like kellie. But there is a few more that is good to.


----------



## Timbo's Wife (Feb 22, 2006)

see simmon had to say he was wrong about the ALABAMA dude lol


----------



## Paul White (Feb 22, 2006)

Chris, Ace, and Taylor will be the final three guys.


----------



## kevincox (Feb 22, 2006)

Ok, here is my top 5 from tonight
1. Chris-- Bon jovi--AWESOME perfromance
2. Ace --Great singer, will be favorite amongs the women
3. Taylor- He sang awesome tonight
4. Elliot-- Simons favorite
5. Up in the air? Gedeon?


----------



## weagle (Feb 22, 2006)

kevincox said:
			
		

> Ok, here is my top 5 from tonight
> 1. Chris-- Bon jovi--AWESOME perfromance
> 2. Ace --Great singer, will be favorite amongs the women
> 3. Taylor- He sang awesome tonight
> ...



Yep,  Those top 4 you listed are the real deal.  Some of the others are ok, but they are just "also rans".

Weagle


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Feb 22, 2006)

Chris- Bon Jovi..Rocked !!!!

I was shocked that it came out so well. Sounded great.


----------



## weagle (Feb 22, 2006)

I can't remember the names, but the crooner guy that sang "crazy little thing called love" and the big guy that sang "coca cabanna" are headed home.

weagle


----------



## Paul White (Feb 22, 2006)

I agree.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Feb 22, 2006)

weagle said:
			
		

> the big guy that sang "coca cabanna" are headed home.


What in the WORLD was THAT?!?!      
I guess that's the first time I heard him but that is about as strange a ranger (but at least he's talentless) as you would ever find!


----------



## fatboy84 (Feb 22, 2006)

I didn't get "Sway" singing that high tonight. 

He has sounded better, so he will prob get through on that.

I don't like Gedeon.  Not sure exactly what it is about him.  Cockiness?  Goofiness?  Cheesy mustache?  Just don't care for him too much.  Thought he did an average job on his song.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 23, 2006)

weagle said:
			
		

> I can't remember the names, but the crooner guy that sang "crazy little thing called love" and the big guy that sang "coca cabanna" are headed home.
> 
> weagle



I agree.....

As others have said, Chris, Taylor and Ace are top of the class, but I don't know how much more George Michael I could take from Ace.


----------



## Trizey (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm taking Taylor Hicks for the guys followed by Ace, Elliot and Chris.  Gedeon(Smiley) is bye bye.  I didn't think Bucky did too great and Will did pretty good.  Kevin is probably a little too young, but has a great voice.  Patrick is bye bye too.  Sway was good, but I didn't dig that high junk...

One thing is for sure this contest is still in the air, anyone can win this.


----------



## ilikembig (Feb 23, 2006)

That Taylor Hicks is something else. I really like him.

The Ace more so for the looks...


----------



## Hawken2222 (Feb 23, 2006)

It is definately going to be an Interesting contest.  I think it will either be Elliot, Taylor, or Ace.  I would love to see the young Kevin guy win, but I don't think he will.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 23, 2006)

I think they should boot the host this week. What's up with this guy? He can't speak without slanmming Simon. Always has a smart remark to make to or about him.

I think Simon was dead on with his critiques last night. Paula likes anything that will make goo-goo eyes at her, and I can't figure out what Randy is looking for. However, I really don't think the judges opinions matter much at this point.


----------



## Trizey (Feb 23, 2006)

Al33 said:
			
		

> I think they should boot the host this week. What's up with this guy? He can't speak without slanmming Simon. Always has a smart remark to make to or about him.



Al-  I've been telling my buddies that Seacrest has got to go.  We need Joe Rogan


----------



## GeauxLSU (Feb 23, 2006)

Al33 said:
			
		

> Paula likes anything that will make goo-goo eyes at her


And I'm starting to think that includes women.  I'm telling you, she is VERY strange....


----------



## Al33 (Feb 23, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> And I'm starting to think that includes women.  I'm telling you, she is VERY strange....


Not to worry, she has Dr. Phil helping her find love.  Seriously, I saw advertisements about the show. Dr. Phil lined her up with several dates.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Feb 23, 2006)

Al33 said:
			
		

> Not to worry, she has Dr. Phil helping her find love.  Seriously, I saw advertisements about the show. Dr. Phil lined her up with several dates.


He's pushing a rope.  I'm telling you, that woman got a triple does of weird somewhere along the line.  Her little trist with the contestant last year I'm sure is only a tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Keith48 (Feb 23, 2006)

The thing about the judges that peeves me is that Simon sits there and listens to those other guys, and as soon as he starts his assessment (which is dead on 98% of the time), Paula starts shouting him down and he can never even finish what he says. It is quite annoying to have to watch a nag like that. I think that this year I will start a log of how many times she says, "You made it your own." Get real.

Taylor is my pick. That guy is 100% genuine and nothing but raw talent. I love it!


----------



## DCHunter (Feb 23, 2006)

The wife and I are backing Taylor Hicks this time. We like him because he's himself and you can tell he absolutely loves singing. It's refreshing to see that instead of people who are caught up in trends and image. If I wanted to see that, I'd look at the latest Abercrombie and Fitch catelog. When I want to listen to music, I want it to be about the music, not how purty you are.


----------



## fatboy84 (Feb 23, 2006)

Keith48 said:
			
		

> The thing about the judges that peeves me is that Simon sits there and listens to those other guys, and as soon as he starts his assessment (which is dead on 98% of the time), Paula starts shouting him down and he can never even finish what he says. It is quite annoying to have to watch a nag like that. I think that this year I will start a log of how many times she says, "You made it your own." Get real.
> 
> Taylor is my pick. That guy is 100% genuine and nothing but raw talent. I love it!




I said the same thing to my wife last night.  Why can't Paula and Randy shut up and let Simon speak.  He gives tehm the courtesy of not interrupting them when they are giving their assesments.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Feb 23, 2006)

I agree, if I had to go to a concert by any of those 24, it would be Taylor, but I seriously doubt the teeny boppers are going to vote him all the way through to being the winner.  It's tough for some of these guys that truely have their own style to make it through the stupid theme shows.  Can you imagine him singing the Bee Gees for crying out loud?


----------



## Timbo's Wife (Feb 23, 2006)

Last season Paula acted like she has had one to many drinks on some of the shows.I wounder what is in the red cup?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Feb 23, 2006)

Timbo's Wife said:
			
		

> Last season Paula acted like she has had one to many drinks on some of the shows.I wounder what is in the red cup?


Yep.


----------



## marknga (Feb 23, 2006)

yep Paula acts like she is on a buzz most of the time. I enjoyed this weeks shows and think that tonight will be good............just hope America votes off the ones that need to go. 
Taylor is rather refreshing, hope he gets to roll on for awhile. I have to admit that the "hunk" Ace suprised me last night. He will probably be the one to beat. I was real suprised at some of the song selections last night?????
Oh well the bad ones usually find a way to hang themselves anyway!

Mark


----------



## bradpatt03 (Feb 23, 2006)

i agree with liking taylor...that man loves music...

paula is on a slow downhill path...she was lookin ROUGH on wednesday


----------



## Timbo (Feb 23, 2006)

"I would rather have my fingers broke one joint at a time,than watch this show".


----------



## marknga (Feb 23, 2006)

Well they done and went got rid of Becca O'Donahue! No I didn't think she would win it all but thought she would last longer than this. Could be some of her past "experiences" led to her leaving early??????
Has anyone else ever noticed that when someone gets kicked off and they get to sing one last time just HOW MUCH better they sing? Guess the pressure is off, maybe the emotions are high and they are just performing off pure rehearsed ability???? Anyway hated to see Becca go and hated to see Brenna (sp??) stay! The opera chick just went a week or two earlier than I thought. 
As far as the guys; Coba Cabana was justified in his dismissal, Patrick on the other hand was the victim of POOR SONG  CHOICE. 

Oh well back to real world, tune in next week!

Mark


----------



## kevincox (Feb 23, 2006)

No shockers tonight. Everyone eliminated would have never won this competition. I just wish the Brenna girl would have got booted tonight instead of the great looking brunette


----------



## SBG (Feb 23, 2006)

marknga said:
			
		

> Well they done and went got rid of Becca O'Donahue!




Travesty!


----------



## Timbo (Feb 23, 2006)

"Here goes one finger joint"


----------



## Al33 (Feb 23, 2006)

marknga said:
			
		

> Has anyone else ever noticed that when someone gets kicked off and they get to sing one last time just HOW MUCH better they sing? Guess the pressure is off, maybe the emotions are high and they are just performing off pure rehearsed ability????


I did Mark. Heck, they all did better tonight than when competing, especially Rebecca. I could think of several others that should have left before she did. 

Well, like you said; Back to the real world.


----------



## Timbo (Feb 23, 2006)

"Oh no,not you too!!!!!!!!!".


----------



## leoparddog (Feb 24, 2006)

I was sooooo disapointed that Brenna did not get the AI slap down this first week.  Well maybe next week.  Of all the dismissals - I was not surprised, but was hoping it would be Brenna and not the little opera girl.  

Her song did put me to sleep though, so I wasn't surprised.

Patrick (who sang first Wed.) was the victim of a combo.  Not standing out, poor song choice (melissa etheridge song) and being first.

My wife's sister was on another forum yesterday early and she said all the women there hate Kellie.  I told her it was just femine jealousy.


----------



## Trizey (Feb 24, 2006)

leoparddog9 said:
			
		

> I was sooooo disapointed that Brenna did not get the AI slap down this first week.




Her time is coming   

As for Patrick....  First mistake was singing a song that the opposite sex did originally.  He gets this 

I did not like Stevie at all.  She was a good singer in an opera sort of way, but she was a weirdo


----------



## GeauxLSU (Feb 24, 2006)

Brenna should definitely have gone before Becca (though she absolutely was not the best anyway) and I'm surprised the 9 year old looking kid didn't get booted before Patrick.  Was not the 2nd worse performer by a stretch IMHO.  
Copa Cabana and freaky opera wisp definitely needed to go.  The other two, went too early IMHO but they were going eventually so maybe just as well.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 24, 2006)

Becky should have made it thru. She wouldn't have won, but she was better than several others.

How do we know the results they announce are actually true?  

I wish they would show the results after the cuts. But I guess those could be tainted also.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 24, 2006)

*Paris Bennett?*

What are your thoughts on this Georgia girl? How long will she last? Will she win it all?

I thought the judges went overboard with their flattering comments. No doubt, she can sing and has charisma, but I thought she over did it with her Midnight Train to Georgia performance. I just didn't care for her exagerated antics.

She seems to be really popular with the crowd there but I just don't get it.


----------



## Trizey (Feb 24, 2006)

Paris is dang good, no doubt there.  I would personally rather see a guy win.


----------



## specialk (Feb 24, 2006)

anyone here tape/tivo the show last night?  i watched it on tv after getting home late from my son's basketall practice.  they showed clips of the 2 previous shows.  the girls were on a "perch" above the stage looking down on the girl that would be singing.    breanna can be seen wrinking up her nose and face as to be making a gesture as to the person who was singing sounded bad.  the other girls were all clapping and dancing to the beat, but not her!i hope she is gone next week, i can't stand her!!!!!


----------



## leoparddog (Feb 28, 2006)

Well who's singing tonight?  Is it the guys or the ladies?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Feb 28, 2006)

leoparddog9 said:
			
		

> Well who's singing tonight?  Is it the guys or the ladies?



  ...........But I'm glad you brought this up, I had forgotten tonite was Idol nite.


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster (Feb 28, 2006)

The chicks.


----------



## leoparddog (Mar 1, 2006)

Well, I'll have to give the ladies a "C" over all for their performances last night.  If that's the best they can do, one of the guys will likely win it in the end.

I missed the first singer, but in the recap it seems I didn't miss much.

Kellie seemed to do pretty well - or at least she kept up with the other performances.

Little Paris from Fayetteville did a good job on "Wind beneath my wings" but that song is way too mature for her.


----------



## leoparddog (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh, and that Brenna chick....can't stand her.

Did you see her shaking her head while Mandisa was singing?  They had a shot of Mandisa and over her shoulder up in "the red room" was Brenna shaking her head as if saying "Nope, not as good as me"

I can't wait until she gets kicked off, and after that poor singing last night, maybe this week is her week.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 1, 2006)

You missed the first girl I thought she did well but I like her.  Plus I find her quit stunning but she is a bit.... goofy.   
Brenna is very easy to dislike and with a fair amount of passion.  
Her and Kinnick.... SEE YA!  After that, it's a pick 'em.  I still think as a group they are collectively better than previous years. Remember Nikki from season one.  She made it (if I remember correctly) to the final THREE!


----------



## specialk (Mar 1, 2006)

Good show last night! Looking forward to see who gets the boot!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 1, 2006)

I missed the first four, but IMO they couldn't have been any worse than the other six. Everybody just seemed "ok".

Kellie and Ayla were the best of the one's I saw.

Brenna has to go......


----------



## DDD (Mar 1, 2006)

Melissa McGhee... oh my... my...my...

Talk about getting in trouble for starring.


----------



## Trizey (Mar 1, 2006)

Overall, the show wasn't that great last night.  Hopefully the boys will do a better job tonight.


----------



## leoparddog (Mar 1, 2006)

Do any of y'all actually vote?  I don't usually, but last week I did vote by text msg for Taylor.

I'll start voting for one of the ladies when things tighten up.


----------



## Trizey (Mar 1, 2006)

I voted several times last week and last night.


----------



## vince (Mar 1, 2006)

*Go Georgia Girl*

Fro being so young I think Paris Bennett can take it all.


----------



## Keith48 (Mar 1, 2006)

DaculaDeerDropper said:
			
		

> Melissa McGhee... oh my... my...my...
> 
> Talk about getting in trouble for starring.


 
Totally understand...


----------



## Al33 (Mar 1, 2006)

I guess I'm the only one here who feels like Paris Bennett is not even in the top 5. Her performance last night was a flop, IMO. I didn't even care for her overdone performance last week. I think Lisa Tucker has got Paris beat by a mile, but she is just not out there like Paris is. Much more reserved and I like that.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 1, 2006)

Al33 said:
			
		

> I guess I'm the only one here who feels like Paris Bennett is not even in the top 5. Her performance last night was a flop, IMO. I didn't even care for her overdone performance last week. I think Lisa Tucker has got Paris beat by a mile, but she is just not out there like Paris is. Much more reserved and I like that.


Al,
You are the only here not used to you being wrong.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 1, 2006)

I guess that remains to be seen Phil. I think Lisa Tucker will be there after  Paris has been out voted. 

But hey, like I have said many times before; I know I can't be right all the time, problem is I just never know which time it is that I am wrong.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 1, 2006)

Al33 said:
			
		

> I guess that remains to be seen Phil. I think Lisa Tucker will be there after  Paris has been out voted.
> 
> But hey, like I have said many times before; I know I can't be right all the time, problem is I just never know which time it is that I am wrong.


Al, 
Lisa is good but I assure you Paris will be in the top 5 girls.  By rights they should both be.  I honestly think the talent is way above previous seasons (as a group).  Paris will be an amazing talent in a few years.  She does need to lighten up though.  
I'd still like to see Taylor Hicks win.  Hope he does well tonight.


----------



## Trizey (Mar 1, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> I'd still like to see Taylor Hicks win.  Hope he does well tonight.



I agree 100%


----------



## marknga (Mar 1, 2006)

The first girl, Katherine is good and yes she is a looker too. 
I think that she will go far, as will Kellie. The two youngsters are good but that Lisa Tucker is so poised to be 16. Be interesting to see how she handles the pressure in a few weeks. 
My wife votes and last night had no problems getting through which is kinda scary! Guys if you like someone call in and vote.................I should have voted for Becky last week 

Mark


----------



## burkecoboy (Mar 1, 2006)

Taylor Rocks, he is the best male by far. Thats why he is Easy. Go Taylor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## weagle (Mar 1, 2006)

Taylor was awesome but DANG! Elliot can sing too.  That boy's got some ears on him too. 

Weagle


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 1, 2006)

That was an absolutely great performance by Elliot.  SMOOOOOVE!  
Chris did his thing for sure.   
Still like Taylor but he's gonna' have to step it up...
The young ones just don't have it in the guys group.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 1, 2006)

No doubt Elliot came out on top tonight. 

I'm ready to see Jose, Kevin, and Will go.


----------



## kevincox (Mar 1, 2006)

Chris is the MAN! Another awesome performance.  Elliot did great as well, I just like the music that Chris sings


----------



## weagle (Mar 1, 2006)

kevincox said:
			
		

> Chris is the MAN! Another awesome performance.  Elliot did great as well, I just like the music that Chris sings



Chris the man to beat.  He seems like a guy with a great attitude as well.  Elliot and Taylor are the only other's with a chance IMO.

Taylor cracks me up with that "Whew!" Reminds me of Dusty Roads or Rick Flair. 

Weagle


----------



## specialk (Mar 2, 2006)

carrie u is singing her single "jesus take the wheel" tonite!!


----------



## leoparddog (Mar 2, 2006)

I still can't keep them all straight so.. http://www.idolonfox.com/contestants/


I missed Taylor and Elliot which were the two I wanted to hear.  I did hear a bit of Taylor on the Fox Local News after the show.  I guess he did pretty well.  

My wife called her sister on the cell phone while we were heading home to see the show and got to "hear" Elliot over the speaker on the cell phone, which was pretty funny.  Reckon he did pretty good too.

I like Chris' rocker style, but the wife is more of a country music person and he just doesn't do much for her.  We both can't really stand Ace - just too much Boy Band for us.

Overall, better than the girls this week, but not awesome.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 2, 2006)

As much as I hate it, Gedeon did really well last nite.


----------



## Trizey (Mar 2, 2006)

Chris, Taylor and Elliott stole the show last night.  

Chris' performance was awesome though I'm not a huge rock fan.  He knows how to pick great songs that fit him to a "T".

Taylor is still the man in my book, he's a cool cat 

Elliott can sing and I mean sing!!  I'll say it again, this is a tough and rough year for everyone.


----------



## Keith48 (Mar 2, 2006)

I think Elliott may be the best singer ever on Idol. He has unbelievable control and his pitch is spot-on. However, I am pulling for Taylor all the way!


----------



## kevincox (Mar 2, 2006)

Well, I don't think there were any shockers tonight. Breana is gone! Breana is gone ! Long live the King. I will miss looking at the Cox girl though.


----------



## Howard Roark (Mar 2, 2006)

Who were the boys voted out?  I didn't get to watch tonight - Mrs. Howard Roark


----------



## kevincox (Mar 2, 2006)

The kid who sang Frank Sinatra songs and the hispanic kid that dressed like a pimp


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Mar 2, 2006)

kevincox said:
			
		

> The kid who sang Frank Sinatra songs and the hispanic kid that dressed like a pimp



 Didn't you mean the Harry Conic Jr and the Cuba Gooding look alikes.


----------



## kevincox (Mar 2, 2006)

Yes, bowhunter that would be the ones!


----------



## Hawken2222 (Mar 3, 2006)

Is it just me, or does Paula act like she stoned or drunk?  She acted like a total goof ball last night.


----------



## Trizey (Mar 3, 2006)

Another 4 bite the dust!


----------



## dominantpredator (Mar 3, 2006)

My wife cannot believe you guys had the biggest thread on woody's about "American Idol". She said see, it ain't just women that watch this show. She thinks it is 'cute' you have this thread.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 3, 2006)

Hawken2222 said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or does Paula act like she stoned or drunk?  She acted like a total goof ball last night.


She most certainly was.  Just like last year.  The woman (girl) has a serious problem.


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Mar 3, 2006)

Again, I've never really watched AI until this season, and I've only watched bits and pieces of the past few shows, but Paula completely got on my nerves what little bit I watched. If she isn't on medication, she needs to be.  I'm amazed at how often I agree with Simon; I know he's supposed to be the "mean" one, but I just think he's the most honest and accurate.

I think the voters completely got it right with the women kicked off last night (thank God Brenna the witch is gone!) but I didn't completely agree with Sway being kicked off before Gideon. Don't get me wrong, Gideon is really cute in a nerdy, white-boy way, and I definitely don't think Sway would've been around that much longer, but I think he deserved to stay longer than Gideon based on vocals alone. Oh well...


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 3, 2006)

Arrow3's Girl said:
			
		

> Again, I've never really watched AI until this season, and I've only watched bits and pieces of the past few shows, but Paula completely got on my nerves what little bit I watched. If she isn't on medication, she needs to be.  I'm amazed at how often I agree with Simon; I know he's supposed to be the "mean" one, but I just think he's the most honest and accurate.
> 
> I think the voters completely got it right with the women kicked off last night (thank God Brenna the witch is gone!) but I didn't completely agree with Sway being kicked off before Gideon. Don't get me wrong, Gideon is really cute in a nerdy, white-boy way, and I definitely don't think Sway would've been around that much longer, but I think he deserved to stay longer than Gideon based on vocals alone. Oh well...


Are you sure you don't have your Giddeon and your Kevin mixed up?


----------



## Trizey (Mar 3, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Are you sure you don't have your Giddeon and your Kevin mixed up?



Unless Gedeon has seen Michael Jackson's doctor!


----------



## kevincox (Mar 7, 2006)

The big,big black girl was the best tonight but Kellie sure is fine. I would go to her concert even if she didn't actually sing


----------



## big buck down (Mar 7, 2006)

Kellie is hot there is no other way to say it good looking sweet funny  country wish I could find one like that what a girl!!

BBD


----------



## Woody (Mar 7, 2006)

Never - ever - tell a national audience you eat chittlins.

There goes the Yuppie vote.


----------



## Hawken2222 (Mar 8, 2006)

I believe Kellie, and Mandisa were the best last night.  Mandisa is the better singer, but I believe Kellie and her personality have the edge.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 8, 2006)

Woody said:
			
		

> Never - ever - tell a national audience you eat chittlins.
> 
> There goes the Yuppie vote.




I almost fell out of the recliner when she said that. 
I believe she will be gone Thursday, but can't figure out who will go with her.   Simon said Melissa, but I thought she did a good job.


----------



## Trizey (Mar 8, 2006)

I think that Katherine, Kelli, Ayla, Melissa, Lisa and Mandingo will stay this week.


----------



## leoparddog (Mar 8, 2006)

The two best singers last night IMO were Mandisa and Paris. 

Kellie will stick it out a few more weeks, but she needs to realize that Simon and Ryan Seacrest are starting to make fun of her.  Trying to get her to say things that make her look ignorant and hickish.

Say "Calimari, Salmon and What's a minx?"

Never on TV ask what a word means.  Go back to your hotel and look it up.  If you don't know how to pronounce it, don't go there on TV unless you want to look uneducated.  I really like Kellie and think she has potential, but don't want her to mess it up for herself.


----------



## Trizey (Mar 8, 2006)

leoparddog9 said:
			
		

> Kellie will stick it out a few more weeks, but she needs to realize that Simon and Ryan Seacrest are starting to make fun of her.  Trying to get her to say things that make her look ignorant and hickish.
> 
> Say "Calimari, Salmon and What's a minx?"



I'll agree with you to a point.  I do believe she is drawing a huge fan base due to the fact that everyday country people can relate to her and she the fact that she is naive.


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Mar 8, 2006)

leoparddog9 said:
			
		

> The two best singers last night IMO were Mandisa and Paris.
> 
> Kellie will stick it out a few more weeks, but she needs to realize that Simon and Ryan Seacrest are starting to make fun of her.  Trying to get her to say things that make her look ignorant and hickish.
> 
> ...



I do think she's cute and funny and lovably ditzy in that Jessica Simpson way. But when she asked Simon "What's a minx?" I just buried my head in my hands and thought, I cannot believe you just asked that on national television!   I'm sure there's plenty of people that don't know what a minx is, but as you said, go look it up later, or just ask it after the cameras are off you! Then, Lord help her, she mispronounced it two seconds later. I do think Simon and Ryan are starting to make fun of her. I don't think it's malicious necessarily, but they are making fun by getting her to say stupid stuff. She'll stay around for awhile, but she definitely won't be there til the end. She's got a pretty good voice, but it's nowhere near the caliber of some of the other girls, especially Mandisa.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Mar 8, 2006)

I'd go with the lil country Blond.  She seems to get most of the attention and support


----------



## marknga (Mar 8, 2006)

I think that Kelli is probably "enhancing" her countriness ( is that a word?) and playing "blond country cute" to the hilt. Or at least I hope she is! She can sing and will stick around a few weeks for sure. Mandisa can sing and proved it again last night. I really like Katherine, she has a neat tone and looks like an American Idol also, real marketable. What was the deal with Ayla? I guess my age is showing, as I didn't recognize the song and what was up with her hair and those heels? Last thing she needs is to make herself look taller!
I thought that Paris stunk it up last night but she will get another chance. I think that Kikka Sky (sp?) and ..... man I forget her name, Emily ???, the girl with the funky, smoky voice, will probably be gone tonight.

What will Chris sing tonight? Can't wait.


Mark


----------



## kevincox (Mar 8, 2006)

Can't wait to hear Chris rock the place tonight


----------



## kevincox (Mar 8, 2006)

Well... I liked Taylor the best tonight followed by the country singer. Of course my wife liked Ace the best. No surprise there.


----------



## SBG (Mar 8, 2006)

I had to get up and walk away when Ace started in with the real high stuff. 

Taylor was good. Gedeon was good.

I personally thought that Bucky was the best vocally tonight.


----------



## marknga (Mar 9, 2006)

I thought that Chris played it safe.........guess I expected another "memorable performance". Gedeon was good, a real throwback to the old school soul performers. Taylor! Man what a passionate singer, goofy, crazy but truly unique. I don't know about Kevin, Bucky or Will............I think those are your bottom 3 tonight. Ace? Well that performance last night is one that I personally never care about hearing again. Ouch! But I guess he did it well.

It will be interesting to see how ALL the performers do starting next week when they are given a certain genre of music to perform from. 


Mark


----------



## Hawken2222 (Mar 9, 2006)

I think Taylor was definately the best last night.


----------



## Trizey (Mar 9, 2006)

Hawken2222 said:
			
		

> I think Taylor was definately the best last night.



Taylor is the man to beat!  I thought the song choice was great and he layed it out there.


----------



## cmzshooter (Mar 9, 2006)

Taylor was the best for me also. Although it looks like someone is hitting him with a taser when he sings. Bucky and little man are going home this week. Ace is trying to get the "alternative lifestyle" vote with the George Michael two day beard and song choices. Cant stand to see him perform. Paula needs to lay off the adult beverages or get the perscription changed in my opinion. Strange that I seem to agree with Simon more and more each week. Tired already of the dog pound references from Randy.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Mar 9, 2006)

I just don't get Bucky? Taylor and Chris will be the top two and yes I am tired of the dog pound this dog pound that refferences too.


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Mar 9, 2006)

cmzshooter said:
			
		

> Taylor was the best for me also. Although it looks like someone is hitting him with a taser when he sings.



  The first thing I thought while he was performing...."Joe Cocker, all the way!" For any of you that've ever seen old footage of Cocker performing, you'll know what I'm talking about. Their mannerisms were exactly the same! Both great singers, though.


----------



## leoparddog (Mar 9, 2006)

Taylor and Elliot were good as always, I think little Kevin and Will will be the two that are out of here tomorrow.

I can't wait to see them forced to sing something out of their comfort range.


----------



## specialk (Mar 9, 2006)

ex idol bo will sing tonite,  gettin' down to the dirty dozen too......it's gonna' be goooooood!!!!!!


----------



## Keith48 (Mar 9, 2006)

It finally hit me last night why I do not like Gedeon. He talks and acts like Louis Farakhan. It is a demeaning, arrogant, "I'm-better-than-you," condescending tone and I finally put my thumb on it!

Taylor did great. Kevin will get his long-overdue exit tonight. As will Bucky. Bucky just cannot sing in tune.


----------



## Timbo's Wife (Mar 9, 2006)

I hope my 329 votes for TAYLOR counts but it got kind of scare because I was getting threw a whole lot the last hour. I know the last 15 Min's I did not hear a busy si


GOOO  taylor


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 9, 2006)

marknga said:
			
		

> I don't know about Kevin, Bucky or Will............I think those are your bottom 3 tonight. Ace? Well that performance last night is one that I personally never care about hearing again. Ouch! But I guess he did it well.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how ALL the performers do starting next week when they are given a certain genre of music to perform from.
> 
> ...


Agree on all accounts.

Kevin needs to go.  

By the way, if Seacrest insuated, while I was sitting in the office, that my 16 year old son got another girl pregnant I'd probably walk up on stage and slap the ever living snot out of him.  What a goofy little idiot he is.  I'm sure both of their parents were very pleased with that sophmoric moronic idiot.


----------



## Trizey (Mar 9, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> What a goofy little idiot he is.




Very well put.


----------



## kevincox (Mar 9, 2006)

Well , no surprises again. I felt bad for the basketball player though. She just chose to sing the wrong song the other night. I still think Kevin should have been eliminated before Giddeon though.


----------



## burkecoboy (Mar 9, 2006)

Who got gone tonight?


----------



## countrytime (Mar 9, 2006)

I think Kevin was in shock that he was not going home. The look on his face was ghost white.


----------



## marknga (Mar 9, 2006)

Well that was suprising! I thought that Ayla was a shoo-in for the final 12 BUT I guess not. Melissa needs to say a big thank you to all of her voters..........she is ok but not a better ALL ROUND performer than Ayla. 
Then for the guys, Will was expected but Gedeon???? How big a shock was that? I thought that he was one of the better PERFORMERS in the contest. Definetely Kevin should have gone before him and Bucky too. 
So next week they all perform Stevie Wonder songs, should be interesting to see how they stack up. The younger contestants will start to feel the pressure soon, and it will be interesting to see how they handle it. 

What about Bo Buice? He had a different sound than last year, I mean his tone was different. I hate to say it but his performance didn't make me want to go out and buy the CD.

To sum it up: Good bye to Kiidrick and Ayla, Will and Gedeon. Good luck to the final 12. Early prediction for final 2??? I would say Lisa Tucker and Chris. 


Till next week.............


Mark


PS: Paula looked like she had been to the "Thirsty Thursday Two for One Happy Hour" again. Come on Paula grow up, sober up and straighten up.

MM


----------



## fatboy84 (Mar 10, 2006)

I've Bo's CD and it sounds much better than he did tonight.

My oldest daughter came in the room and asked what I was watching and then said he doesn't sound good like the guy that sings the song.

I told her it was in fact him, and she said well he doesn't sound as good as the CD.

The CD is good, but I would have liked to hear him do Southern Rock on the CD.


----------



## Trizey (Mar 10, 2006)

The Ayla-Melissa thing threw me off a little.  I didn't think Melissa was as good a performer as Ayla.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 10, 2006)

Trizey said:
			
		

> The Ayla-Melissa thing threw me off a little.  I didn't think Melissa was as good a performer as Ayla.



I would have sent Paris packing before either of them.


----------



## Hawken2222 (Mar 10, 2006)

I was very surprised that Gideon, and Ayla got the boot.


----------



## kevincox (Mar 10, 2006)

It will be interesting to hear Bucky sing a Stevie Wonder song next week?


----------



## leoparddog (Mar 10, 2006)

Melissa got thru for 2 reasons, Ayla's song choice and performance was just so-so and Melissa's been getting trampier every week.  Her hair keeps getting blonder, her skin more tan, and her clothing skimpier.  She's picking up the adolescent boy vote, but that won't carry her long.


----------



## marknga (Mar 10, 2006)

kevincox said:
			
		

> It will be interesting to hear Bucky sing a Stevie Wonder song next week?



LOL..........ought to be real interesting!

Mark


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 11, 2006)

fatboy84 said:
			
		

> I've Bo's CD and it sounds much better than he did tonight.
> 
> My oldest daughter came in the room and asked what I was watching and then said he doesn't sound good like the guy that sings the song.
> 
> ...


You or I could sound good in a studio. Bo was and still is weak.  If he was with the current cast of American Idol finalists, he'd have been voted off already.  His genre got him through and nothing else.  Vocalist he is not.


----------



## dawglover73 (Mar 14, 2006)

Just got done throwing up after watching Ryan Seacrest take off Mandisa's shoes.  Those feet looked like satan with twine tied around him.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Mar 14, 2006)

I haven't been keeping up with this thread, but just wanted to say that if Taylor or Chris get record deals, wether they win Idol or not, I AM BUYIN' THEM!!!   


Hugs!
Kerri


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 14, 2006)

Really enjoyed Taylor this evening!   
First time I ever remember disagreeing with Simon as much (or more) than I agreed with him.  He was complimentary for a few folks I thought were WEAK!


----------



## Trizey (Mar 15, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Really enjoyed Taylor this evening!



Taylor was kicking it last night, still my favorite with Katherine right behind!


----------



## Hawken2222 (Mar 15, 2006)

I didn't get to see the whole thing, but I did see Taylor.  He is a tremendous talent.  I believe either him or Chris, will win it all.


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Mar 15, 2006)

The majority of finalists last night were weak and didn't do as good a job as they have in the past, but that's to be expected when they're required to sing Stevie Wonder songs. They are very hard songs to sing. I did completely agree with Simon that Chris was the best performance of the night, and I could easily hear his song being sung on the radio, no question.

I completely disagreed with Simon saying Kellie looked like Dolly Parton last night though. I thought she looked the best last night she's ever looked, as did Mandisa! The stylists definitely helped them out tremendously.

However, whoever did Bucky's hair should be shot, because that was AWFUL!   That poor boy needs to keep that hair in a ponytail, period.


----------



## leoparddog (Mar 15, 2006)

I missed the first 45 minutes  , but from the recap I don't think I missed much except for the Hair extensions.  The stylists ruined Kellie's look - now she looks like Jessica Simpson who I can't stand.  I think that is where the Dolly Parton comment came from.  Her simple straight hair made her seem unpretensious. Last night she had Dolly Parton/Simpson hair.  From the snippet of what she sang, it didn't sound very good.  

it didn't seem like Ace or Bucky did very well either. Did Bucky get him some hair extensions too?   Awful - the stylists were trying to get him to look like a blond Ace.  Just awful.

The second half seemed better with Taylor and Chris and Katherine doing well.  Paris and Lisa did pretty good too.  That Melissa girl deserves to get the boot if only because she forgot the words to her song.  Extremely unprofessional and she can't excuse it with "Oh, I made a last minute song change".

Me and the Mrs, both were hoping Melissa gets the boot, but after seeing snippets of the other bad performances - its wide open tonight.


----------



## specialk (Mar 15, 2006)

i'm telling you that kelly is as down to earth country girl that's ever been on the show.....she might be putting up an act but if she is she is sure fooling me.......i feel like she could sit down at my kitchen table with my family and fit right in.......all were good except the covius(sp?) boy.........


----------



## Eshad (Mar 15, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Really enjoyed Taylor this evening!
> First time I ever remember disagreeing with Simon as much (or more) than I agreed with him.  He was complimentary for a few folks I thought were WEAK!




I agree!  I think Katherine has by far the best voice of the ladies.  Problem is, she needs to keep quiet when she is not singing!   

Taylor and Chris are the ones to beat on the fellows.  Gotta root for my Bama boy Taylor....


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 15, 2006)

*What one thing, is not like the others....*

Covais is toast, or better be.  He is a fish out of water.  When even Stevie Wonder can see how out of place you are, it's time to pack up.


----------



## matthewsman (Mar 15, 2006)

*You know you're wrong for that*



			
				GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> When even Stevie Wonder can see how out of place you are, it's time to pack up.



Funny,but wrong


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 15, 2006)

matthewsman said:
			
		

> Funny,but wrong


But true!  Did you hear Stevie's comment?  He just smiled and giggled and in a high pitched voice said 'Little Kevin'.  Now how did he know that?


----------



## Al33 (Mar 15, 2006)

Kellie was awesome!! No, not her singing routine last night, but in the interview after she was done. Laughing about the false eyelashes and saying she felt like she was wearin tarantulas.  That girl ain't nothin' but home grown and completely unpretentious. I just like her personality and good looks.

What was with having them do the Stevie Wonder songs anyway? During the judging for the finalists, Randy would always tell someone who did a Wonder song or some other renown artist that they should not have tried it because of the high expectations.  Heck, I have never been a Wonder admirer in the first place.


----------



## marknga (Mar 15, 2006)

Chicken Little has got to go! Kevin diminishes the crediblity of the show ................my opinion anyway!

Katherine and Chris are my favorites and I have to throw Taylor in there as well!


Later off to the race.....................


Mark


----------



## kevincox (Mar 15, 2006)

Kevin has got to go tonight! Chris and Taylor were my favorites the other night. I watched the CMT singing competition Tuesday night. Now those folks can sing some country!


----------



## countrytime (Mar 15, 2006)

Me and the Mrs like Taylor, Kellie and Chris. They should make it thru tonight I hope. My Mrs thinks that Chris is hottie. Guess I gotta shave my head.


----------



## burkecoboy (Mar 15, 2006)

Arrow3's Girl said:
			
		

> The majority of finalists last night were weak and didn't do as good a job as they have in the past, but that's to be expected when they're required to sing Stevie Wonder songs. They are very hard songs to sing. I did completely agree with Simon that Chris was the best performance of the night, and I could easily hear his song being sung on the radio, no question.
> 
> I completely disagreed with Simon saying Kellie looked like Dolly Parton last night though. I thought she looked the best last night she's ever looked, as did Mandisa! The stylists definitely helped them out tremendously.
> 
> However, whoever did Bucky's hair should be shot, because that was AWFUL!   That poor boy needs to keep that hair in a ponytail, period.



Never heard stevie sing with a heavy metal rift in the back ground. Thought Chris weaseled out of that one. Was  not impressed. 

And the funny thing is Miss Dolly could buy and sell that boy, well he is not a boy but, he wears boys clothes.


----------



## gobble4me (Mar 15, 2006)

WOW Lisa is in the bottom 3


----------



## burkecoboy (Mar 15, 2006)

melissa, crap she was gooooooood


ACE SHOULD BE GONE, he's got a bunch of 10 yearolds to thank


----------



## gobble4me (Mar 15, 2006)

wow Melissa is gone. Guess she should have remebered her lyrics


----------



## gobble4me (Mar 15, 2006)

she probably would have done better singing something else besides Stevie Wonder


----------



## Al33 (Mar 15, 2006)

WOW, what a shocker. Melisa was one of the top 6 in my opinion.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 15, 2006)

gobble4me said:
			
		

> she probably would have done better singing something else besides Stevie Wonder


I think they all would have done better with something besides Stevie Wonder.


----------



## countrytime (Mar 15, 2006)

Im shocked chicken little is still sitting on the stage. He better thank somebody. A whole bunch of somebodies.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 15, 2006)

That was absurd!  This is exactly why I think you should be able to vote AGAINST someone instead of FOR someone.  
Anybody with any musical taste has multiple people to vote for and therefore their votes are diluted.  Those with no musical taste have one person, Kevin.  Absolutely ridiculous.  What a shame for the more deserving and worthy participants.   I don't care for Ace but he sure has more talent than little Mr. Rushing Puberty.  Lisa and Melissa individually have more talent than both of them combined.


----------



## WSB (Mar 15, 2006)

Should of been chicken little.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 15, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> That was absurd!  This is exactly why I think you should be able to vote AGAINST someone instead of FOR someone.


EXACTLY! I have often wondered why the votes are not casts for who the voters think are the least talented of the competitors. Wonder if the producers will ever realize this would be a better way.


----------



## leoparddog (Mar 16, 2006)

If you want to vote against someone, vote once for everyone else   

I can't believe anyone would put Melissa in the top 6 "singers".  Now, she did some some talent but it weren't singing.

Forgetting the words of Mr Wonder's song when singing in front of him was very very bad - they even showed it on TV.  Stevie said something like "Dont hug me, just remember the words to the song". Then forgetting the words to the song on national TV ain't gonna get you many votes.  Other than the votes for your "talent" - which aint singing.

To make it in this competition you need more than the votes you'll get because guys think you're hot.  At this stage, if you flub the song, you'll be gone.

Melissa deserved it.

I would have thought Kevin (chicken little) would be gone by now - but 12 yr old girls have lots of time to call in votes.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 16, 2006)

Come on man, Melissa could have hummed the entire song and done better than Kevin.


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Mar 16, 2006)

I about fell over when they said Ace was in the bottom 3 instead of Kevin. I definitely think they both should be gone, but Ace surely has more vocal talent than Kevin. He's a complete joke, and if he sincerely thinks he's a sex symbol, he needs psychiatric help! 

I knew Melissa would be in the bottom 3 and figured she would probably go home this week because of flubbing the lyrics twice. That's unforgiveable in this type of competition. She wasn't in my top 6 anyway. She had an ok voice but I think she's the least talented of the girls left.

However, when they announced that Lisa was in the bottom 3, I literally gasped outloud! That HAD to be a complete mistake because people were assuming that everyone else was voting for her so they didn't have to to keep her in. Poor thing. I know she 'bout had a heart attack when they announced her name. She most definitely should be in the top 6 or higher.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 16, 2006)

leoparddog9 said:
			
		

> I can't believe anyone would put Melissa in the top 6 "singers".


OK, OK, top 8 then. So I let her good looks influence my opinion.  Sheeeesh


----------



## Just 1 More (Mar 16, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Come on man, Melissa could have hummed the entire song and done better than Kevin.


I have to agree with you ... but only this once


----------



## Trizey (Mar 16, 2006)

Who cares at this point?

Ace, Lisa nor Melissa are/were going to win it.  Let's make room for the talented!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 16, 2006)

Trizey said:
			
		

> Who cares at this point?
> 
> Ace, Lisa nor Melissa are/were going to win it.  Let's make room for the talented!


Every extra week they are on, increases their marketability and the value of contract offers they will receive.  Covais?  Come on....


----------



## Trizey (Mar 16, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Every extra week they are on, increases their marketability and the value of contract offers they will receive.  Covais?  Come on....



I understand the importance of making it as far as possible, but IMO there are several people that shouldn't be were they are.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 16, 2006)

Trizey said:
			
		

> I understand the importance of making it as far as possible, but IMO there are several people that shouldn't be were they are.


I agree.  Namely, Kevin.


----------



## Trizey (Mar 16, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> I agree.  Namely, Kevin.




I'll make sure Kevin gets a few extra votes next week


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 16, 2006)

*Avatar changed....*



			
				Trizey said:
			
		

> I'll make sure Kevin gets a few extra votes next week


Just for you Trizey...


----------



## leoparddog (Mar 16, 2006)

I really can't believe Kevin has made it this far, and yes - if Melissa had hummed that song she would have done better than Kevin.  But its all down to the votes.  

Kevin isn't a good singer, but he apparently has the devotion of legions of 7-13 yr old girls who have nothing better to do than vote for him repeatedly all night long.

IMO Ace is now having to compete with Chris.  Ace is not going to get the male rock fan vote just because of his "boy band" looks and his style and song choice.  Ace's demographic is the 13-30 yr old females.  If Chris/Taylor/Elliot do a good job of singing and he does not, some substantial portion of his demographic will be voting for someone besides him putting Ace into the bottom 3.

This week Chris, Taylor and Elliot all did a very good job with their songs, Ace did not do a great job and he went first which can make you forgettable if those that follow you do a whole lot better.

As Randy says:  "You got to bring it every week"  I'll add, "especially if you're going first".


----------



## Krazyhorses (Mar 16, 2006)

GO KELLIE!!!!


----------



## kevincox (Mar 16, 2006)

I actually voted this week! I voted many times for Chris and several others. But I did not vote for Kevin! Who in the heck is voting for him? I guess women in nursing and retirement homes across the US?


----------



## Al33 (Mar 21, 2006)

The ladies put the gents to shame tonight, and Kevin out sang all the gents.

Bucky will surely be the next to go.

Mandisa outperformed all of them tonight.

Of course, all this is JMO.


----------



## countrytime (Mar 21, 2006)

Chris rock the house with the man in black song and then we had Pasty Pickle too. They both have my vote.


----------



## WSB (Mar 21, 2006)

I liked Chris's twist to I Walk The Line tonight, he's got my vote.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 21, 2006)

That show was a pleasant surprise.  I figured they butcher the 50s tunes but the ones that stayed true to the original versions did well as did the couple that modernized them.  This is a MUCH better final group than any other season.  
Kevin?!?!  Come on Al.....   (Actually, even he did decent tonight.   )


----------



## weagle (Mar 21, 2006)

I don't usually like Kevin, but the kid did a good job tonight.  Kelli Pickler and Kathryn Mcfee were great as was Chris.  As a group they are all pretty good, but I'm thinking Bucky is headed home this week.   

Weagle


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 21, 2006)

Just wrong. http://www.votefortheworst.com/


----------



## Hawken2222 (Mar 22, 2006)

I only caught the tail end of the show, but when they reviewed everyone's performence, it looks like they all did well.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 22, 2006)

Best male vocal of the evening - Chris. I'd made up my mind before he started that I wasn't going to like it because he really changed the Man in Black's song. But he changed my mind. I like him.

Best female vocal of the evening - Kellie. I love Patsy Cline's voice and Kellie did a great job on that song.


----------



## Trizey (Mar 22, 2006)

I thought Katherine was excellent last night 

Of course Taylor and Chris both did a great job too


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 22, 2006)

I think best of the evening was Kellie, finally. Followed by Chris and Katharine. 

Ace has got to go. He creeps me out. Talk about "brokeback".


----------



## fulldraw74 (Mar 22, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:
			
		

> I think best of the evening was Kellie, finally. Followed by Chris and Katharine.
> 
> Ace has got to go. He creeps me out. Talk about "brokeback".


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 22, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:
			
		

> I think best of the evening was Kellie, finally. Followed by Chris and Katharine.
> 
> Ace has got to go. He creeps me out. Talk about "brokeback".


I don't think he likes the boys,.... well, besides himself anyway.   
He's not nearly as creepy as Constancheese was from last season.  And he was on there last night!


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Mar 22, 2006)

I watched the beginning of the show up through Bucky's performance and then caught Ace at the end...The rest is taped, and I'll watch it this afternoon, but from what I saw in the snippets at the end, Bucky was definitely the worst. He's got an ok voice, but it's just always the same, and he doesn't pick songs that show off his talent, if he has any. I agree that Ace should be next after Bucky though, because he just gets on my nerves! I know all the girls think he's so hot, but that's not the point of the competition. He can sing ok as well, but not nearly as good as Taylor or Chris. I think Chris is by far the most talented guy on the show, and last night's performance just proved that. Mandisa and Paris were my two favorite girls from what I saw, although I might change my mind when I see the rest, but I doubt it.


----------



## leoparddog (Mar 22, 2006)

Guys:  Chris did a good job on "Walk the line" - or rather, I liked the first half, but the last half where he started to try to "rock it" wasn't as good to me.  But then again I just watched "Walk the Line" movie last week on DVD.

Taylor should have picked a better song.  "Not Fade Away" to be really good requires the audience to participate by singing/chanting the chorus back.  Otherwise it was ok and good enough to get him thru.

Kevin actually did a good version of his song - Shocker!  

Bucky stunk as usuall, he needs to go this week.

I really can't stand "Boy Band" Ace.  I think he needs to go before Kevin.

Elliot did a good job, I enjoyed his vocals.

Ladies,
All the ladies did a very good job this week.

We're starting to get down to the ones that can actually sing/perform, but Ace/Bucky and Kevin need to go next.


----------



## burkecoboy (Mar 22, 2006)

Am I the only one who notices that kris has not sang a song in the correct genre yet, this to me proves how talentless he is. everyone else abides by the rules and tries different things, but this kris guy shy's away. Dont get me wrong, he can sing rock but where's the range, that some others show. IMO if johnny was still alive he'd give him a swift kick in the rear. He ruined by making in rock and roll.

That boy gets on my nerves.


----------



## Vineyardhunter (Mar 22, 2006)

I didn't like that guys remake of "walk the line" it sounded like a backstreet boy song or something.That grey headed dude sings well........sorry I dont know the names I just watch cuz everyone else is watching and wont let me change the channel.


----------



## burkecoboy (Mar 22, 2006)

Barry manilow creeps me out.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 22, 2006)

*The bottom three.*

They got it EXACTLY right and in the right order.


----------



## kevincox (Mar 22, 2006)

Finally! Now it will get interesting on who stays and who goes


----------



## countrytime (Mar 22, 2006)

Top 4 Modesa,Pickler,Cris and Paris.


----------



## fatboy84 (Mar 22, 2006)

Who got booted tonight?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 22, 2006)

fatboy84 said:
			
		

> Who got booted tonight?


Chicken Little is no more.


----------



## gsubo (Mar 22, 2006)

My vote goes to Kelly Pickler.  Naw I just like her, i think the McPhee girl can flat out sing though.  Way better than the rest.


----------



## fatboy84 (Mar 22, 2006)

burkecoboy said:
			
		

> IMO if johnny was still alive he'd give him a swift kick in the rear. He ruined by making in rock and roll.



I think he would have stood up and applauded.  Johnny started out Rock.  Of course back then it was Rock a Billy.

In the last couple of years he took rock/heavy metal songs and made them fit his style, so I doubt he would have disapproved of someone doing the same with one of his songs.

He was an artist and just plain enjoyed music.    Just so happened he was more country than rock.


----------



## fatboy84 (Mar 22, 2006)

Who were the bottom three?


----------



## countrytime (Mar 22, 2006)

Bottom 2 were Kevin and Buky


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 22, 2006)

fatboy84 said:
			
		

> Who were the bottom three?


Lisa, Bucky and Kevin.


----------



## Goatwoman (Mar 22, 2006)

*Idol*

Kevin was kicked off.


----------



## Trizey (Mar 23, 2006)

GeauxLSU-  Are you hearing this?  Your nightmare is over


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 23, 2006)

Trizey said:
			
		

> GeauxLSU-  Are you hearing this?  Your nightmare is over


I should have kept my avatar up!


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Mar 23, 2006)

I'll have to admit, I was surprised that Kevin went before Bucky. Don't get me wrong, Kevin definitely needed to go next, but after Bucky's lukewarm performances Tues. night and other times, I really thought he was going home last night. Heck, I think he thought he was going home! But, alas, Chicken Little is gone instead. 

My top 4 is Mandisa, Paris, Katherine, and Chris.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 28, 2006)

Just a friendly reminder for the music critics amongst us.  
Starts in less than 15 minutes.  Will be the last time y'all get to see Bucky perform....


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 28, 2006)

OK, what was that?!?!    I missed Elliot since I got distracted channel surfing because the show was AWFUL!  That is by far the worst and on the 'theme' night I would have assumed would have been the best.  Very bizzarre.


----------



## fussyray (Mar 28, 2006)

Bad show they need to start over I can't sing and Well anyone could go home this time!!!


----------



## Woody (Mar 28, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> OK, what was that?!?!    I missed Elliot since I got distracted channel surfing because the show was AWFUL!  That is by far the worst and on the 'theme' night I would have assumed would have been the best.  Very bizzarre.




I agree Phil -- I can't remember one that was worse.

As Simon would say -- "Painful indeed."


----------



## weagle (Mar 28, 2006)

Wow.  That was the worst show yet.  I think Bucky is headed home this week.  

They all need some help picking the right songs.

Weagle


----------



## leoparddog (Mar 29, 2006)

Worst show yet - very painful.

Taylor did a pretty good job - top 2 or 3 of the night.
Chris went way too far over the top with that Creed song.  Way too hard rock for that show.  

Bucky mumbled his way thru "Real Good Man" and Kellie just about could not have done worse.  She's got a better voice than that and just sang it small.

I don't care for Beyonce, but Paris' song would have been entertaining for certain folks.

Katherine McPhee belongs on a cruise ship singing in the lounge.

Mandingo at least went for it with a big song.


In general they "under sung" those songs.  They all should go back and watch the previous winners sing.  You've got to sing the songs big, show you have a voice with range, and can do a range of styles.

You aint gonna win singing songs that you just like, much less singing them "small".

I think everyone took this week, as a week off.  Don't have to prep or practice much, just pick a song that you like and sing it.

Blah.

On the other hand did y'all see that picture of Kellie in her prom dress?!?!?!    Can you say "tube top"?  I knew you could.


----------



## Trizey (Mar 29, 2006)

I agree, last night was not very good.  I did like Elliott and I thought he was probably the best of the night.  Taylor hung in there pretty good, though I'd never heard the song before 

Chris was over the top like someone else said....too much rock all the time for this show.


----------



## fatboy84 (Mar 29, 2006)

I hope I don't ave to see Bucky do his little mic toss from his left hand to his right hand again, but most likely will see it tonight for one final time.  Painful to watch.

Katharine McPhee just did not sound good to me.  Didn't really like the song, maybe that is houw it is supposed to sound but just didn't do it for me dawg.....

Elliot's vocal sounded all right, but sounded like he was out of sync with the song.

Chris over sang the song and heck, i couldn't really tell what he was saying through most of it.  

All in all I wasn't very impressed last night.

Taylor and Paris would be my top picks for he night.


----------



## TallPines (Mar 29, 2006)

I think Taylor did pretty good. Also the guy that looks like the Waterboy. McPhee is smoking and can do no wrong in my eyes. Everyone else was pretty lame. I'm not much of a fighting man, but something just makes me want to fight Ace. I can't stand that guy.


----------



## Hawken2222 (Mar 29, 2006)

I agree, worst show of the season.  I thought Taylor did the best out of all of them.  I couldn't believe how terrible Kellie did.


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Mar 29, 2006)

I agree with Phil, I really thought pretty much everybody would knock it out of the park last night with the theme of 21st century songs, and instead, everyone blew it! It was very, very bizarre. Paris was my favorite of the night, but she's done a lot better in previous weeks. Elliot was the only performance I didn't see, but I couldn't believe how everyone just skated along. 

I was completely expecting Bucky to go home tonight, but now, I have no idea who will go.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 29, 2006)

Hawken2222 said:
			
		

> I agree, worst show of the season.  I thought Taylor did the best out of all of them.  I couldn't believe how terrible Kellie did.




I agree.....


----------



## specialk (Mar 29, 2006)

will be interesting to see who get's the boot......all were not up to par........


----------



## Keith48 (Mar 29, 2006)

Kellie Pickler showed once again that she does not belong on the show. Yes, she is cute, but she cannot sing in tune.

Elliott and Taylor were tops last night. I agree that Bucky needs to go.


----------



## GA_sponge (Mar 29, 2006)

TallPines said:
			
		

> Also the guy that looks like the Waterboy.



   

That's the funniest thing I've heard all week.

Taylor would get my vote for this week.

- Dan


----------



## marknga (Mar 29, 2006)

Terrible Show! I just hope Bucky goes BUT there maybe some controversy:

http://www.realitytvmagazine.com/blog/2006/03/more_american_i.html


I hope we don't have to go through this again.

Mark


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 29, 2006)

marknga said:
			
		

> Terrible Show! I just hope Bucky goes BUT there maybe some controversy:
> 
> http://www.realitytvmagazine.com/blog/2006/03/more_american_i.html
> 
> ...


Dear God please don't make us listen to that show again!


----------



## leoparddog (Mar 29, 2006)

Mandingo will not get voted off tonight - so no worries mates.


----------



## Trizey (Mar 30, 2006)

What's up with Katherine being in the bottom three??????


----------



## Muddyfoots (Mar 30, 2006)

Trizey said:
			
		

> What's up with Katherine being in the bottom three??????




I couldn't believe it either. Mandisa shoulda been there, IMO.

Next weeks show should be better with the country theme. They should be able to handle that.


----------



## Trizey (Mar 30, 2006)

MUDDYFOOTS said:
			
		

> I couldn't believe it either.



I felt like it should have at least been Bucky or Ace.........but not Katherine!


----------



## badcompany (Mar 30, 2006)

I think America has lost its mind. I bout fell out when they listed the 3. Ace could go and I wouldnt care.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 30, 2006)

No doubt Bucky should have been there and the killer is, with the country theme coming up, he'll survive yet ANOTHER week at somebody else's expense.  
I can't imagine Ace singing country, but cheesey or not, he's actually a good imitator/impersonator vocally and he may just handle it.  Katherine did NOT do good that last show but yes, she is not the 2nd worse singer as the vote suggested.  That was a strange vote indeed.  
Though Lisa struggled on a few shows she has a powerful voice and is about as classy and poised a 16 year old as I have ever seen.  I hope she keeps that good head on her shoulders and does very well in whatever path she takes.  Seems like a young lady that would make any parent proud.


----------



## SBG (Mar 30, 2006)

Lisa gets the boot, but Bucky stays?


----------



## leoparddog (Mar 30, 2006)

All the dirt on Kellie Pickler.  Who'd a thunk it?!?!

http://www.votefortheworst.com/pickler.html


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 30, 2006)

leoparddog9 said:
			
		

> All the dirt on Kellie Pickler.  Who'd a thunk it?!?!
> 
> http://www.votefortheworst.com/pickler.html


A lot of that sounds like petty sour grapes by the writer for some reason but...
Um... that picture...


----------



## Trizey (Mar 30, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> A lot of that sounds like petty sour grapes by the writer for some reason but...



That was exactly what I thought.  Sounded like jealousy.


----------



## leoparddog (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm sure there's a decent portion of jealousy and sour grapes, but its not all trash - like the part of her never singing in front of people before.

She is playing dumb country blond to the hilt if you ask me.


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Mar 30, 2006)

Well, being from the same county as Kellie, I can account that everything they wrote about her singing experience is true. She did win Miss Stanly County a few years ago, and of course she sang, and she went to the Miss NC pageant and sang there as well. The town of Albemarle held its own Idol-like competition called "Gimme the Mic" a year or so ago, and she did place second. The girl who won went all through school with me. And, when the new Super Wal-mart opened up in Albemarle last year, she sang at the ceremony as well. So if she's ever made comments that she's never sung in front of audiences before, that is a bald-face lie. 

I can't confirm any of the other accusations completely, but I agree that I think she's putting on an act of sorts. I'm sorry, but there's no one that ignorant, or just plain dumb, as a lot of the comments she's making. She knows that those comments get her attention and make everyone think she's cute, funny, and likeable, so she plays it up.

And that prom dress??     If someone had shown up in a dress like that to my prom, I would have been in complete shock and would have immediately assumed that the girl was totally out for attention, and probably would have referred to her in some not-very-nice terms. Wow...


----------



## Keith48 (Mar 30, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> but...
> Um... that picture...


 
That is exactly my point. She is one of the worst singers in there, but people are not voting for her singing ability...


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 30, 2006)

Keith48 said:
			
		

> That is exactly my point. She is one of the worst singers in there, but people are not voting for her singing ability...


I wouldn't say she's one of the worst and she'll skate through the 'country week' next week.  That dress, unless I'm seeing something incorrectly (which I hope I am), is blatantly R rated.  Every contestant left, with the sole exception of Bucky, I thought has at least one song that was truely impressive, including her.  No doubt she's not got breadth to what she can do but she can sing a country song and she is marketable.  
A cute blonde headed country girl getting more votes than her singing deserves?  Come on!  NEVER happen.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Mar 30, 2006)

*Come on out of the closet....*

By the way, we've blown past last year's thread http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=13960 and we've still got 9 weeks to go.


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Mar 30, 2006)

I was so busy posting about Kellie, I forgot to mention that I, along with practically everybody else, was shocked that Katherine was in the bottom three, much less the second lowest vote-getter.  I expected Lisa and Bucky to be in the bottom three because Lisa just has not stepped up to the plate in terms of song choices, and of course Bucky needs to be gone, but I didn't know who would be the third considering everyone's poor performances. I figured it would be Ace, so imagine my shock when it was Katherine! Poor thing, she looked like she was about to pass out up there! I do think Bucky should have gone home before Lisa, but I guess the young girls are voting for him, although I have no idea why, because he's faaaaar from cute.


----------



## marknga (Mar 30, 2006)

10-4 on Bucky NOT being in the bottom 3 or being voted off. I cannot believe he is still in there. I almost threw up when they called Katherine down! There is no way she should be there. Lisa Tucker had the ablility but just didn't perform up to her ablility, Ace and his "soap opera stare" into the camera could go, BUT Katherine? No way! BUCKY has to go, nothing against him but he just isn't American Idol "pop star". I think some folks are thinking he is the next Bo Buice?????? No way there. 
Mandisa can sing, but American Idol????
Kelly is almost sickening, she needs to just sing and shut up.
Chris will have a record deal no doubt, needs to shift gears and prove he can sing something else. I like him to go all the way.
Paris.................her performance this week was probably the best but that doesn't say much this week. GOT TO GO.
Katherine? Got the looks and and can sing....hope she can use this scare as a motivator.

BUCKY has got to go!

Mark


----------



## marknga (Apr 4, 2006)

Well I dusted this one off and got her ready for this weeks edition of AI. Thank you, Thank you, really it was no problem. 

Well Ladies and Gentlemen who goes this week? Who will choke while trying to sing country? I wonder what Chris will sing? Who will do good? What would you like to hear Katherine sing? Mandisa? Paris? Elliott? What will they sing?

Y'all enjoy supper and I will check back in after the show!

Enjoy!

Mark


----------



## bigbird1 (Apr 4, 2006)

I think Taylor the man,but Pickler got to go.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 4, 2006)

Well I'm not sure if they are all just that much better than previous seasons or if no one is truely great but they all appeared to do just "pretty good".  Nothing overly exciting.  I sure wish Bucky would move on.  Ace, cheese meter through the roof and all, is still a very good impersonator of whomever he tries to sing.  I think Kellie is busted.   

Was it just me, or was it weird how Kenny Roger's voice kept coming out of whoever that guy was????


----------



## bigbird1 (Apr 4, 2006)

yea, Kenny did'nt look like kenny.I think it's all about song choice,you would think with 1000's of songs they could choose a bit better, kinda disappointed with my favorite Taylor Hicks on his performance.


----------



## SPITCAN (Apr 5, 2006)

I thought Kellie did well last night. Not my favorite song, but she sounded good! So did Katherine and Chris. Bucky is the one who's worn out his welcome. Time to hit the trail Bucky!


----------



## Eshad (Apr 5, 2006)

Severly dissapointed with the song choices last night.  Can't believe some of the women didn't choose any Martina McBride songs.  Those were Carrie Underwoods staples last year.  Overall, very poor show, in my opinion.  I think Katherine would be my pick at this point.  Taylor can do well, he just HAS to pick better songs.  So many to choose from and he picked "Country Roads"?  I can see him singing some T Graham Brown, "Tell it like it used to be" or something similar.  Not John Denver.  Gotta get better!


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Apr 5, 2006)

I agree, I was disappointed in most everybody again tonight with song choices. I assumed Kellie and Bucky would do well because it is their element, and they did. Well, Bucky was ok, but that's about as good as he gets. I think he needs to go home this week. I was sorely disappointed in Taylor and Mandisa's choices and performances; I think they were the two worst, unfortunately. I was happy that Chris finally stepped out of his hard rock niche and did something different, and I think he did a good job, but he still could've done a lot better. Ace highly gets on my nerves as well; don't put that stupid falsetto on a Keith Urban song, boy!  Paris sounded pretty good, she just doesn't have a voice for country, as several of them don't. Katherine was fine, but she didn't really sing a country song. Yeah, it was recorded by Faith Hill, but it still wasn't country; more blues/rock. 

I don't think Simon should've even be allowed to comment last night, because although several of his critiques were on the money, he really didn't like anybody because, as he admitted, he hates country. So why even comment?


----------



## ryano (Apr 5, 2006)

bump! 

who is gone tonight? I just got in and missed it this evening


----------



## pendy (Apr 5, 2006)

Mandisa went home tonite.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 5, 2006)

pendy said:
			
		

> Mandisa went home tonite.



I was kinda surprised she got canned myself. I didn't think she did as badly as some of the others. But what do I know?


----------



## redneck woman (Apr 5, 2006)

I cannot believe Mandisa went before Ace.  What is America thinking?


Regards,
Georgia


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 5, 2006)

*OK, it's getting stupid now....*

COMPLETELY ridiculous!  
Mandisa, Elliot and Paris in the bottom three?!?!  Song choices aside, probably the 3 strongest vocalist in the group.  
BUCKY SAFE?!?!   
That boy better go buy himself a lottery ticket...


----------



## marknga (Apr 5, 2006)

Yep Mandisa went home too early in my book. That bottom 3 was kinda suprising, Mandisa, Elliott and Paris. Next week should be interesting; the theme? Queen.

What will Bucky do? Interesting theme to say the least. Oh well I guess Mandisa had to go cause there is no way in the world she would have ever gotten up on stage in front of a international TV audience and sang "Fat Bottom Girls"!


G'nite!

Mark


----------



## Keith48 (Apr 5, 2006)

Seeing that that joke - Bucky - is still around is turning this season into a farce IMHO.


----------



## Hawken2222 (Apr 6, 2006)

Keith48 said:
			
		

> Seeing that that joke - Bucky - is still around is turning this season into a farce IMHO.


I couldn't agree with you more.  It is ridiculous Bucky is still around, and Mandisa is gone.


----------



## Eshad (Apr 6, 2006)

marknga said:
			
		

> Yep Mandisa went home too early in my book. That bottom 3 was kinda suprising, Mandisa, Elliott and Paris. Next week should be interesting; the theme? Queen.
> 
> What will Bucky do? Interesting theme to say the least. Oh well I guess Mandisa had to go cause there is no way in the world she would have ever gotten up on stage in front of a international TV audience and sang "Fat Bottom Girls"!
> 
> ...



Cold hearted!  Cold hearted!


----------



## Trizey (Apr 6, 2006)

Oh well about Mandingo....just making room for the others.


----------



## PWalls (Apr 6, 2006)

It's like Simon said, the voters remebered her last song that she sang.

I'm glad Elliot was still there when I saw that bottom three. I was really worried about him.

Definately Bucky or Ace should have been gone.


----------



## Trizey (Apr 6, 2006)

PWalls said:
			
		

> Definately Bucky or Ace should have been gone.



Ace has to be the next


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Apr 6, 2006)

I am so mad I can't even see straight!!   Mandisa?????  Before Bucky or Ace or Kellie????? Are you kidding me? When they broke up the three groups, I just knew those three were safe and that Bucky's group was the bottom three, even though I didn't think Katherine deserved to be in it again. I 'bout fell out when they said Mandisa, Paris, and Elliot were the bottom three! I definitely don't think Elliot's gonna be around until the end, but he surely didn't deserve to be in the bottom three, and good Lord, Paris and Mandisa are two of the best singers in my opinion! I agree, Mandisa didn't pick a good song this week, but everyone else on that show has had bad weeks. Unbelievable.....America has lost its mind!

That being said, is it just me, or is there still not a clear front-runner this year? I haven't watched every episode any other year like I am now, but I would think there would be a pretty clear choice of one or two people that would go all the way. I think Paris, Chris, Taylor, and Katherine are all great vocalists in different ways, but I have absolutely no idea who could win it. Maybe everybody'll pick it up in the coming weeks, and a front-runner will emerge.


----------



## Keith48 (Apr 6, 2006)

I think the front runners are Chris and Taylor by a long shot. One of those two will win it.


----------



## SBG (Apr 6, 2006)

PWalls said:
			
		

> It's like Simon said, the voters remebered her last song that she sang.



True!
And based on that, Bucky should still be there. His performance was much better than Mandisa's. He is definitely the weakest vocalist of the bunch. But it is a popularity contest.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 6, 2006)

Arrow3's Girl said:
			
		

> That being said, is it just me, or is there still not a clear front-runner this year? I haven't watched every episode any other year like I am now, but I would think there would be a pretty clear choice of one or two people that would go all the way. I think Paris, Chris, Taylor, and Katherine are all great vocalists in different ways, but I have absolutely no idea who could win it. Maybe everybody'll pick it up in the coming weeks, and a front-runner will emerge.


The first year I knew immediately that Kelly would win it all.  She was head and shoulders above the crowd.  The next year, I felt, and still feel, Clay was the best vocalist.  If their reported numbers were correct then he lost by less than ONE SECOND's worth of voting so it was a virtual tie.  Again, it was obvious who was the better vocalist.  Last year, was a WEAK group so didn't really know or care who won.  This year, on AVERAGE, I would say there are much stronger group with much greater parity across the board.  Of the existing ones, Bucky is the only one who is a karoke (bad) joke.  The rest can all sing, and well, given the correct song.  Given this last week's voting, it's obviously a complete meaningless coin flip.  Very disappointing actually.  You'd like to think the most qualified would win but yes, as has been said, it's most certainly a popularity contest.    
Mandisa will hopefully get signed by someone and turn out some gospel music (assuming that's what she wants to do).    If nothing else, maybe the others will see that song choice apparently REALLYy matters. 
Ace will be in it far longer than anyone here thinks he should I guarantee it.


----------



## PWalls (Apr 6, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Ace will be in it far longer than anyone here thinks he should I guarantee it.



Will be interesting to see what Queen song he picks and sings. The way he sang that George Michael song I can easily imagine him in Queen as well.


----------



## leoparddog (Apr 6, 2006)

marknga said:
			
		

> Yep Mandisa went home too early in my book. That bottom 3 was kinda suprising, Mandisa, Elliott and Paris. Next week should be interesting; the theme? Queen.
> 
> Oh well I guess Mandisa had to go cause there is no way in the world she would have ever gotten up on stage in front of a international TV audience and sang "Fat Bottom Girls"!
> Mark



I bet Mandisa would have sang Fat Bottom Girls and it would have been a hoot!  

Here is my take on it last night.  2 of the bottom 3 were the remaining black women.  This week was Country Music week.  There would be a fairly large percentage of black people who have been voting who would not want to sit thru 1.5 hrs of country music just so that they could vote for Mandisa or Paris.  Thus their votes were off by maybe 10%-20%.  That is enough to get you in the bottom 3 and one of you leaving.

Next week is Queen.  There may be a fair percentage of country music fans, blacks and conservative religious folks who don't care for Queen for a variety of reasons.  They may miss/skip the show and thus not vote for Kellie or Bucky.  

I predict Bucky and maybe Paris will be in the bottom 3 next week.


----------



## marknga (Apr 6, 2006)

I would have to say that Chris and Katherine are my two favorites to go all the way. But you never know how America will vote????? One bad song choice/weak performance and you can be gone.

Rumor has it that they will be singing a "group" performance of a Queen song. I would think it would probably be a medley type of performance.

Other rumored themes to come are:
1) Rod Stewart
2) Disco
3) Previous American Idol (not to sure about how many choices there are for that)


What Queen song will Taylor sing? I really like him and hope he sticks around.


Mark


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 6, 2006)

Considering there are 8 left, does America really know 8 different Queen songs?  Who would dare tackle Bohemian Rhapsody?  That is a bizarre theme to me ....


----------



## PWalls (Apr 6, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Considering there are 8 left, does America really know 8 different Queen songs?  Who would dare tackle Bohemian Rhapsody?  That is a bizarre theme to me ....



I was thinking the same thing last night. Now that they have had song choice beat into their heads, how are they going to pick who sings which song.

Who's going to sing "Another One Bites The Dust"?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 6, 2006)

PWalls said:
			
		

> I was thinking the same thing last night. Now that they have had song choice beat into their heads, how are they going to pick who sings which song.
> 
> Who's going to sing "Another One Bites The Dust"?


They'll fight for it but Chris should sing it.  Though it woudl be funny to see Ace or Paris sing it.


----------



## leoparddog (Apr 6, 2006)

I guess you're right.  They showed some clips last night of a group practice with Queen.  I know Queen has more than a handful of hits, but really come on now.  

http://hollywoodrecords.go.com/Queen/americanidol/

Tie Your Mother Down
Fat Bottomed Girls
Another One Bites The Dust
Crazy Little Thing Called Love
We Will Rock You
We Are The Champions
Radio Ga Ga
Bohemian Rhapsody
The Show Must Go On
These Are The Days Of Our Lives
I Want It All
Stone Cold Crazy


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Apr 6, 2006)

That theory on Paris and Mandisa being in the bottom three because a lot of black people didn't watch the country show makes sense. I hadn't thought about it that way before. Never know, could be part of it...

I agree, I was a bit confused when they said next week's theme would be Queen. I love Queen, I have both of their Greatest Hits/Best Of CDs, but I don't know how good of a choice that was by the producers. The majority of America only knows a few songs by the band, and their style of music and singing was so unique, which made them so popular and influential. However, it also makes their music extremely hard to sing, and very hard to pull off.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 8, 2006)

Arrow3's Girl said:
			
		

> America has lost its mind!



I hope this doesn't come as too great a shock.


----------



## marknga (Apr 11, 2006)

Dusting this one off again. Should be a painful performance tonight, here is a link to what each contestant is singing ( or trying to!)

http://www.usatoday.com/life/television/news/2006-04-10-idol-queen-songs_x.htm


Mark


----------



## PWalls (Apr 11, 2006)

I can't imagine Ace singing "We Will Rock You". Especially after he says he "tweaked" it to add a little more R&B into it.

Maybe it will flop and he will be gone.


----------



## leoparddog (Apr 11, 2006)

> Kellie Pickler, Bohemian Rhapsody: "We only have 1 minute and 30 seconds, and the song is really long. Having to cut so many pieces is really hard to memorize, because I'm not singing the song as it's originally played."



Her trying to sing this song may be the end of her AI career.  I predict this will be a horrible show for nearly everyone except maybe Chris.  I hope its the last week for "The Pickle"


----------



## PWalls (Apr 11, 2006)

The link shows that Taylor will sing "Crazy Little Thing Called Love". That should be a good fit for him. I would expect him to do well.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 11, 2006)

marknga said:
			
		

> Dusting this one off again. Should be a painful performance tonight, here is a link to what each contestant is singing ( or trying to!)
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/life/television/news/2006-04-10-idol-queen-songs_x.htm
> 
> ...


Painful is right.  Gonna' be interesting at least.  Chris I'm thinking is either not very bright or doesn't listen.  Singing an unknown song?!?!  He better be very impressive or he might just find himself in uncharted waters.  
Kellie, Kellie, Kellie,....


----------



## leoparddog (Apr 11, 2006)

*I shudder to think what it will be like hearing "the pickle"*

sing these words...It will be like watching a serious injury car wreck.  

"Is this the real life-
Is this just fantasy-
Caught in a landslide-
No escape from reality-
Open your eyes
Look up to the skies and see-
I’m just a poor boy,i need no sympathy-
Because I’m easy come,easy go,
A little high,little low,
Anyway the wind blows,doesn’t really matter to me,
To me

Mama,just killed a man,
Put a gun against his head,
Pulled my trigger,now he’s dead,
Mama,life had just begun,
But now I’ve gone and thrown it all away-
Mama ooo,
Didn’t mean to make you cry-
If I’m not back again this time tomorrow-
Carry on,carry on,as if nothing really matters-

Too late,my time has come,
Sends shivers down my spine-
Body’s aching all the time,
Goodbye everybody-I’ve got to go-
Gotta leave you all behind and face the truth-
Mama ooo- (any way the wind blows)
I don’t want to die,
I sometimes wish I’d never been born at all-

I see a little silhouetto of a man,
Scaramouche,scaramouche will you do the fandango-
Thunderbolt and lightning-very very frightening me-
Galileo,galileo,
Galileo galileo
Galileo figaro-magnifico-
....."


----------



## Muddyfoots (Apr 11, 2006)

WHY!!????..........................Kellie


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh my Lord! This is going to be sooooo interesting. I'm predicting right now that Kellie's will be the worst tonight, bar none. I think Taylor's might be pretty good, and I'm glad Elliott picked "Somebody to Love." That's one of my favorites, and he'll probably do pretty well. The rest? Who knows.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 11, 2006)

Well.... that, on average, was much better than I expected, course i expected an absolute disaster.  
Disappointed in Chris.  It's gonna' catch up with him.  
McPhee was ALL over the place.   
Kellie, shockingly was pretty good, though a 'bad girl in leather' she ain't.  Not on her best (worse?) day.  
ACE.... whatever, he was ok.
I can NOT believe Bucky is now going to survive another week.  The goober did pretty good.  
Taylor was OK, not a disaster (as Simon suggested) but nothing special either
I didn't see Paris, how did she do?  
Elliot has absolutely the best control out of any of them.

Am I the only one who picked up on the (sick) joke Ryan made about Mercury due to Bucky walking right into it?


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Apr 11, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who picked up on the (sick) joke Ryan made about Mercury due to Bucky walking right into it?




NO, I caught that too and thought it was extremely distasteful... and was glad when Bucky repeated the very last thing he said instead of what Ryan insinuated!! He needs a good smacking for that!

Kelly did better than expected... Chris, I still loved, as well as Taylor... Elliot is awesome and Paris did ok too...

BUH BYE ACE!!! PLEEEEEEASE!!!!!!!    


Hugs!
Kerri


----------



## DCarter001 (Apr 11, 2006)

DD,
I can't believe you watch that tripe.  This is where you have been spending your time.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Apr 11, 2006)

DCarter001 said:
			
		

> DD,
> I can't believe you watch that tripe.  This is where you have been spending your time.




Yes... believe it or not, the National Geographic channel was running repeats that I've already seen  

And I of course had to watch House after American Idol... LOVE that show!!!


Hugs!
Kerri


----------



## DCarter001 (Apr 11, 2006)

I did not get to watch House tonight.   Stuck in Jacksonville working with a student.  Got to be back down there at 0830 in the morning.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Apr 11, 2006)

DCarter001 said:
			
		

> I did not get to watch House tonight.   Stuck in Jacksonville working with a student.  Got to be back down there at 0830 in the morning.




You missed a good one!

Jacksonville? Dang, is that close to you? Can't believe you're still up this late if you have to travel tomorrow!!

Hugs!
Kerri


----------



## DCarter001 (Apr 11, 2006)

It's about an hour and fifteen minutes down to Craig Airport, which is where I teach out of.  Anyway, if I go to sleep right now, Susan will wake up in 20 minutes wanting a bottle.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 11, 2006)

Dixie Dawg said:
			
		

> NO, I caught that too and thought it was extremely distasteful... and was glad when Bucky repeated the very last thing he said instead of what Ryan insinuated!! He needs a good smacking for that!


It's not the first stupid thing he's said and rest assured it won't be the last.  He's a complete idiot.  He hosted an awards show last year and some hoochie who was presenting or receiving an award grabbed her own chest   while standing next to Mr. Seacrest, and he looked at some little girl (around 10 or so) in the audience, who had gotten some air time previously for something, and said "Don't worry, you'll have some of those one day."  What a sophmoric imbecile.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Apr 12, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> It's not the first stupid thing he's said and rest assured it won't be the last.  He's a complete idiot.  He hosted an awards show last year and some hoochie who was presenting or receiving an award grabbed her own chest   while standing next to Mr. Seacrest, and he looked at some little girl (around 10 or so) in the audience, who had gotten some air time previously for something, and said "Don't worry, you'll have some of those one day."  What a sophmoric imbecile.




Unfortunately, I have to agree, Phil!!!  I have to wonder, looking back though... was he always such an idiot?  He didn't seem to be that bad when he first started out hosting AI... maybe the fame has gone to his ego 


Hugs!
Kerri


----------



## burkecoboy (Apr 12, 2006)

1. Taylor
2. Kellie
3. Bucky



SEE YA..... ACE


----------



## PWalls (Apr 12, 2006)

My bottom 3 from last night:

Ace, Kellie, Paris

My top 3 from last night:

Taylor, Chris, Elliot

In the middle:

Bucky, Katherine



Ace butchered that song and I hope he is gone. Chris sang good, but should have picked a better song. Elliot did real well also. Glad to see Taylor dancing around again (loved Simon's comments though). Kellie just didn't do it for me.


----------



## Trizey (Apr 12, 2006)

I thought Bucky did well.  Ace is GONE. Kelli did dang good. Chris was ok. Katherine was good. Elliott was dang good. Taylor was dang good and Paris was good.

Seacrest has been my least favorite host of all time on any show.


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Apr 12, 2006)

Well, I was more or less pleasantly surprised. I thought everyone would suck, and they didn't. Ace will probably go home, he did the worse out of the group, although Bucky should technically go home before him. Unfortunately, he did pretty well last night. I couldn't even listen to Kellie's performance because I was so terrified by her outfit and makeup!   I know she was going for the look of the video, but Simon was dead-on saying she looked like something out of "Night of the Living Dead!" Katharine and Taylor both did ok, and I thought Paris and Elliott were the two best of the night. I wasn't crazy about Paris' long hair, but other than that, I thought she did awesome.  Tonight will be interesting.


----------



## leoparddog (Apr 12, 2006)

Some good, and plenty bad.

Bucky did ok for what he could do, making Fat Bottom Girls sound like a country song.

Kellie and Paris were the worst of the night.  For the outfits and the singing.  Very bad Joan Jett imitations.  Throw Katherine in for my bottom 3 of the night.

Chris would have done better singing a song that people knew. Simon was right - the reason Queen never sang that song live, was that it was not a very good song.

My top 3 were Taylor, Elliot and  (I can't believe I'm saying it) Ace.

Last night was the first night me and the Mrs. voted.  We voted many many times (for about 40 mins. straight) for Ellliot, Bucky and Taylor.  I hope to see The Pickle in the bottom 3 tonite.

Oh and The Pickle tried to do it again last night "What's 'on paper' mean?" and "I don't haaaave an ac-cent" making it worse than her regular accent is.  PUKE. Where is the gagging smilie?  Her act has gotten very old.


----------



## specialk (Apr 12, 2006)

burkecoboy said:
			
		

> 1. Taylor
> 2. Kellie
> 3. Bucky
> 
> ...


----------



## fatboy84 (Apr 12, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> It's not the first stupid thing he's said and rest assured it won't be the last.  He's a complete idiot.  He hosted an awards show last year and some hoochie who was presenting or receiving an award grabbed her own chest   while standing next to Mr. Seacrest, and he looked at some little girl (around 10 or so) in the audience, who had gotten some air time previously for something, and said "Don't worry, you'll have some of those one day."  What a sophmoric imbecile.



I missed the intros and Bucky.  What did Seacrest say?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 12, 2006)

fatboy84 said:
			
		

> I missed the intros and Bucky.  What did Seacrest say?


Bucky,
In all his glorious oblivion, when trying to comment on the difficulty of the song said, "Freddy Mercury is not a guy I'd try and stand behind."  Seacrest gave a dead pan look into the camera and said "You can say that again."  
Might not be verbatim but you get the idea.


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Apr 12, 2006)

leoparddog9 said:
			
		

> Oh and The Pickle tried to do it again last night "What's 'on paper' mean?" and "I don't haaaave an ac-cent" making it worse than her regular accent is.  PUKE. Where is the gagging smilie?  Her act has gotten very old.



I forgot to mention this in my original post. I have gotten so sick and tired of her idiot comments and "I'm just a little country girl, I don't know whaaaat you're talking about" act. Ok, salmon, calamari, minx....I can forgive those, more or less. But not knowing what "on paper" means?? Are you kidding me? It's very old, and ridiculous. I'm beginning to be embarrassed that she's from my home county. 

Also, Chris has GOT to change it up some and do something different from this whole hard rock, deeply emotional/dramatic thing. It's starting to get on my nerves as well. I know he can sing, but he's got to show some range and variety or he's gonna get kicked off.

Oh, and Phil? I caught that whole comment by Seacrest with poor Bucky innocently trying to compliment Freddy Mercury in his own country-bumpkin way. I couldn't believe he actually said that on national TV, especially with all the rumors and comments swirling around about his OWN sexual proclivities.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 12, 2006)

Arrow3's Girl said:
			
		

> I couldn't believe he actually said that on national TV, especially with all the rumors and comments swirling around about his OWN sexual proclivities.


Didn't realize that, but it makes sense.


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Apr 12, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Didn't realize that, but it makes sense.



Oh yeah, there's been rumors for well over a year now that he was a little TOO metrosexual, if you know what I mean. They say that's why those pics of him kissing Teri Hatcher surfaced, and him wearing a beard last week: damage control.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 12, 2006)

Arrow3's Girl said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, there's been rumors for well over a year now that he was a little TOO metrosexual, if you know what I mean. They say that's why those pics of him kissing Teri Hatcher surfaced, and him wearing a beard last week: damage control.


Now that's just flat out funny.  Perhaps could explain a little of the 'tension' between him and Simon too!?!  You heard it here first!!!!


----------



## ryano (Apr 12, 2006)

*Kellie Pickler!*

I hope Pickler wins.    

I liked the outfit last night myself but wasnt too enthused about the goth looking makeup. No matter if you like her or hate her, she has talent and can sing country music....

In fact, she was one of the best last night singing a Queen song.

Even if she doesnt become the next American Idol, she will still make it in Nashville and you can say you read it first here!


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Apr 12, 2006)

3and8fan4ever said:
			
		

> Even if she doesnt become the next American Idol, she will still make it in Nashville and you can say you read it first here!




Sure hope she has someone that can negotiate her contract for her... otherwise she's toast!     


Hugs!
Kerri


----------



## Gagirl77 (Apr 12, 2006)

I really like Pickler too....just something about her. I don't think she's the best singer there, but i think she will go along way. 

Chris is awsome....i love him. I think he is great. He is stuck on the rocker music and would have a hard time with anything other than that, but he is good and has a great voice.

I think it will come down to kellie,chris, or taylor.....


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Apr 12, 2006)

In my opinion, the guys from Queen were awed by Chris and his voice. At least, that's how it looked to me in their interview!!


Hugs!
Kerri


----------



## ryano (Apr 12, 2006)

Dixie Dawg said:
			
		

> Sure hope she has someone that can negotiate her contract for her... otherwise she's toast!
> 
> 
> Hugs!
> Kerri



Im sure she wont be the first one in county music that is dumber than a box of rocks  

I never said she was smart but I do think she has talent I think she will make it myself.....JMO


----------



## fatboy84 (Apr 12, 2006)

Gagirl77 said:
			
		

> Chris is awsome....i love him. I think he is great. He is stuck on the rocker music and would have a hard time with anything other than that, but he is good and has a great voice.



I liked it when he did "Wanted Dead or Alive" and think it is time he drops another softer rock song to show off his range a little more.


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Apr 12, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Now that's just flat out funny.  Perhaps could explain a little of the 'tension' between him and Simon too!?!  You heard it here first!!!!



Oh, I've heard that rumor, too, already, about Seacrest and Simon! Hey, you never know, especially in Hollywood!


----------



## Trizey (Apr 12, 2006)

Chris is good, but I'm played out on the rock thing of his. 

I'm still pulling for Taylor, Katherine and Kelli.


----------



## kevincox (Apr 12, 2006)

I think Chris will win but Katherine, Kelli and Taylor will get recording contracts after their departures from the show. There is a lot of talent out there this year


----------



## marknga (Apr 12, 2006)

According to some internet rumor sites, tonight could very well be the "closest vote in American Idol History" with bottom 3 being:

Chris/Katherine: "too close to call"
Bucky
Ace 

Supposedly less than .0001 difference in the voting percentage between Bucky and Ace.

Could be some "American Idol Producer" influence tonight.


Mark


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Apr 12, 2006)

marknga said:
			
		

> According to some internet rumor sites, tonight could very well be the "closest vote in American Idol History" with bottom 3 being:
> 
> Chris/Katherine: "too close to call"
> Bucky
> ...



If they send Chris home tonight, I WILL PROTEST!!!!!   lol

Hugs!
Kerri


----------



## marknga (Apr 12, 2006)

I don't see Chris going home, I think he or Katherine will be in the bottom 3 but they will be safe. It appears that Ace will leave (fine with me and his patented "Soap Opera Camera Stares") 


Next week's theme?

Rod Stewart is the rumor. Probably from his "oldie" remixes he did I would think. Songs from the 40's thru the 50's. I would like to see Taylor sing Maggie May though!

Tonight we will be entertained with a Queen Medley from the AI contestants. Another rumor has "Constacheese from last year performing tonight but I Don't Believe that.

Jeez you would think I had something better to do wouldn't ya! LOL!!!

Mark


----------



## burkecoboy (Apr 12, 2006)

paula Lay Off The Booze,


Please!!!!!!!


----------



## burkecoboy (Apr 12, 2006)

Is it just me? To me the special guest this season have been less than impressive for the most part.

And Ace's Brothers.....

    

What in the pinkiepinkiepinkiepinkie was that?


----------



## burkecoboy (Apr 12, 2006)

Son of a............



WHY WON'T ACE GO AWAY


----------



## kevincox (Apr 12, 2006)

Thats ashame, Ace should have been gone tonight. If I was Bucky, I would head to Nashville right now while his popularity is good


----------



## Woody (Apr 12, 2006)

What's going on with these themes? ------- Assist a has been? -- Rod Stewart next week?

I guessed it would be Ace leaving but looks like Bucky be gone.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Apr 12, 2006)

Woody said:
			
		

> What's going on with these themes? ------- Assist a has been? --




   



Hugs!
Kerri


----------



## Muddyfoots (Apr 13, 2006)

burkecoboy said:
			
		

> Son of a............
> 
> 
> 
> WHY WON'T ACE GO AWAY



 

I was certain he was gone.   

And the sad thing is, he will probably do pretty well with a Rod Stewart song.


----------



## marknga (Apr 13, 2006)

OH well so much for my research! thought that Ace would be gone. I did enjoy the medley they sang...................heard about 3 songs that Chris would've nailed if he had chosen to do them.

What 40's, 50's song will they each sing next week?


Mark


----------



## SBG (Apr 13, 2006)

As much as I like Chris and his singing ability, I hope that the fact that he continues to choose obscure songs gets him the boot.


----------



## Trizey (Apr 13, 2006)

Woody said:
			
		

> What's going on with these themes? ------- Assist a has been? -- Rod Stewart next week?
> 
> I guessed it would be Ace leaving but looks like Bucky be gone.



I asked myself that last night about the themes??  I'm wondering if all the men and male bands is an indicator of there being a male winner this year? 

Bucky should have stayed.  The creep Ace has got to go.


----------



## PWalls (Apr 13, 2006)

I just don't get why Elliot has been in the bottom 3 lately. His voice is very good.

Shoulda been Ace and not Bucky. I guess good looks goes a long way. Don't get me wrong, I wasn't a Bucky fan either.

I bet there was a huge sigh of relief from Ace and Elliot when Bucky was named in the bottom 3. They would have sweated if Paris had been named.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 13, 2006)

I missed it.  Who were the bottom 3?
Interesting that Bucky would go on what was probably one of, if not his best performance.  But yes, he was on borrowed time for at least the last 3 weeks.


----------



## Gagirl77 (Apr 13, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> I missed it.  Who were the bottom 3?
> Interesting that Bucky would go on what was probably one of, if not his best performance.  But yes, he was on borrowed time for at least the last 3 weeks.




Bottom three were

Bucky......Ace.......Elliott

I would have rathered Ace go before Bucky, but oh well.


----------



## Trizey (Apr 13, 2006)

E Double did not deserve to be in the bottom three last night.  That boy is an awesome singer and seems to be a great guy.


I really liked the format of last night's show.  The parent's clips were pretty entertaining.  What about the McPhee's and McDad and McMom???  That was hilarious!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 13, 2006)

Elliot?!?!  What's up with that!?!?  
The results show is normally a bore but sounds like this one was good.  Sorry I missed it now.


----------



## Trizey (Apr 13, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Elliot?!?!  What's up with that!?!?
> The results show is normally a bore but sounds like this one was good.  Sorry I missed it now.



Who knows why?  

In fact, when Seacrest asked Simon who was leaving....  Simon predicted Ace.


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Apr 13, 2006)

Apparently, I missed the medley. I didn't know they did one!  I turned it over a min. or two before 9 and it was already on and Seacrest was getting ready to start going through each of the contestants. I knew that Ace and Bucky would be in the bottom three but didn't know who the other would be. I definitely didn't expect it to be Elliott! He did not deserve to be there, for sure. I was actually very happy with the vote. Bucky needed to go before Ace. I'm not an Ace fan, and I like Bucky better than him, but on pure voice alone, Ace is slightly better, so America got this one right, to me.


----------



## leoparddog (Apr 13, 2006)

Everyone vote for Elliot next week!  We need to keep him around for a little while longer


----------



## PWalls (Apr 13, 2006)

How do they pick the themes?

Did Barry Manilow, Queen and Rod Stewart need the publicity or something?

At least Rod has enough songs out there with enough variety that they should be able to pick some good songs.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 13, 2006)

PWalls said:
			
		

> How do they pick the themes?
> 
> Did Barry Manilow, Queen and Rod Stewart need the publicity or something?


It's the 'Sexual Ambiguity' season.  Is Kenny Rogers married?


----------



## Bruz (Apr 13, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> It's the 'Sexual Ambiguity' season.  Is Kenny Rogers married?



Now that's Funny...but yes KR is married and she is hot and get this...has a twin!!!! A friends wife went to college with his wife and they were in the same Sorority together.

Get this...Kenny had Pec implants. I just thought it was funny. I think he is trying to keep up with his wife.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 13, 2006)

Bruz said:
			
		

> Get this...Kenny had Pec implants. I just thought it was funny. I think he is trying to keep up with his wife.


That obviously ain't all he's had done.  I still can't believe that's him.


----------



## PWalls (Apr 13, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> That obviously ain't all he's had done.  I still can't believe that's him.



I agree. I think that Will Sasso on MAD TV did a better Kenny Rogers impression than Kenny himself does.


----------



## leoparddog (Apr 13, 2006)

Oh, and I have got to say this...

While Ryan is speaking to Katherine who is tearing up and passing her a handkerchief, Kellie has to chime in from off camera and say that she needs one too.  Speaking out of turn 'cause someone else has the camera's attention - Shame on Pickler.  

Then....
Did she really just say "Community Snot Rag" twice on national TV?!?!?!

What level of white trash do you have to be to say "Snot Rag" on television?  Did she think it was cute?  or is it "I'm too uneducated to know that it is a hankerchief, so where I come from we call it a Snot Rag".  

Not to mention that while everyone else is seated, she has to get up and run around on stage and put the "Snot Rag" back on Ryan's podium.  

Her whole act last night was all about "I want to be the center of attention - not Katherine, ME!, ME!, ME!!"  So I'm going to say outrageous things, get up and run around while everyone else is seated, and when the camera is on the other white female, I'm going to run my yap to keep the attention on me.

PUKE!!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 13, 2006)

Huh?  Why was Katherine crying etc...?  I thought Bucky was out?


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Apr 13, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Huh?  Why was Katherine crying etc...?  I thought Bucky was out?



They showed clips of some of the contestants' families and hometowns and had them talking about their childhoods and lives and all that good stuff. They were all pretty sweet and emotional, so almost all the contestants teared up when theirs was shown.

I agree that the Rod Stewart theme should be good next week. I'm a big fan of his, always have been, and he's got such a huge roster of good songs that everybody ought to be able to pick one. Although, knowing Pickler, she'll do something like "Hot Legs".....


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 13, 2006)

Arrow3's Girl said:
			
		

> They showed clips of some of the contestants' families and hometowns and had them talking about their childhoods and lives and all that good stuff. They were all pretty sweet and emotional, so almost all the contestants teared up when theirs was shown.
> 
> I agree that the Rod Stewart theme should be good next week. I'm a big fan of his, always have been, and he's got such a huge roster of good songs that everybody ought to be able to pick one. Although, knowing Pickler, she'll do something like "Hot Legs".....


Gotcha' thanks.  
Who's gonna' sing "If you think I'm sexy"??    Goooooooo ACE!


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Apr 13, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Gotcha' thanks.
> Who's gonna' sing "If you think I'm sexy"??    Goooooooo ACE!




  

I'm over here.......   




............................................................................................


.......................  and the 10-foot pole is over here.......

I ain't TOUCHIN' that one!!!!    



Hugs!
Kerri


----------



## marknga (Apr 13, 2006)

I wish that they were going to sing Rod's songs BUT NO! they are going to sing songs from his "America's Songbook" collection which is a collection of OLD songs from the 40's on up that he has recorded, some of which is ok but I would much rather hear some more recent material. We already had a 50's night. Be interesting to see how they adapt.



Mark


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Apr 13, 2006)

Oh man, that stinks!  I was gettin' all psyched up for some classic Stewart tunes! I agree, we've already had the 50's night; this will be kinda redundant. Stewart's older songs would've been much more entertaining and fun.


----------



## leoparddog (Apr 13, 2006)

*Kellie Pickler's trailer part tips!!!*







http://p097.ezboard.com/fvotefortheworstfrm2.showMessage?topicID=275.topic


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Apr 13, 2006)

Oh, I guarantee you, being from Albemarle and the past she's had, she's WELL acquainted with trailer parks.


----------



## Bruz (Apr 13, 2006)

Is it just me or does Elliott look like one of the critters from The Island of Dr. Moreau? I know somebody knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 13, 2006)

Bruz said:
			
		

> Is it just me or does Elliott look like one of the critters from The Island of Dr. Moreau? I know somebody knows what I'm talking about.


  
Shame on you!


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Apr 13, 2006)

Bruz said:
			
		

> Is it just me or does Elliott look like one of the critters from The Island of Dr. Moreau? I know somebody knows what I'm talking about.



Everytime Brandon sees him on TV, he talks about how "weird" he looks. I told him it didn't matter cause the boy can sing!   Although recently I think he's been looking a lot better since he grew his hair out a little more and started gelling it instead of doing the whole Caesar thing.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Apr 13, 2006)

He looks like a good Jewish boy to me..... 



Hugs!
Kerri


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Apr 13, 2006)

BTW, I don't know that he IS Jewish, but he looks like a nice Jewish boy to me!  


Hugs!
Kerri


----------



## Trizey (Apr 13, 2006)

Elliott is Jewish.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 13, 2006)

*Meaningless trivia*



			
				Dixie Dawg said:
			
		

> BTW, I don't know that he IS Jewish, but he looks like a nice Jewish boy to me!
> 
> 
> Hugs!
> Kerri


He is Jewish.  He also is 90% deaf in one ear and wears an insulin pump.   Just some meaningless trivia for ya'.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Apr 13, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> He is Jewish.  He also is 90% deaf in one ear and wears an insulin pump.   Just some meaningless trivia for ya'.




AND he's 'one funky white boy'!!!  

I don't think he'll win AI but I sure hope he lasts until the last 3!  I'm hoping it comes down to Chris, Taylor and Elliot.  I think that would be a good final 3!


Hugs!
Kerri


----------



## marknga (Apr 13, 2006)

Being the only Jewish contestant he should last along time.
Should get a big push from the Jewish Contingent.
Boy can sing though, even though he ain't real purty.


Mark


----------



## Bruz (Apr 13, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Shame on you!



What? I didn't say he couldn't sing .... just that he looks like a Hobbit or maybe that half rat guy from The Prisoner of Azkaban.

BTW...The final 3 will be Chris, Taylor and Katherine...then Taylor will go....then Chris....Katherine will win.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 13, 2006)

*McCutie ain't gonna' win it.*



			
				Bruz said:
			
		

> BTW...The final 3 will be Chris, Taylor and Katherine...then Taylor will go....then Chris....Katherine will win.


Absolutely no way!! 
 How much????


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Apr 13, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Absolutely no way!!
> How much????




I want in on this one too!!!  



Hugs!
Kerri


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 13, 2006)

Dixie Dawg said:
			
		

> I want in on this one too!!!
> Hugs!
> Kerri


Back off sister!    This mark, er uh, I mean deal, is mine!


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Apr 13, 2006)

marknga said:
			
		

> Should get a big push from the Jewish Contingent.




Is that something like a Jewish Mafia?   



Hugs!
Kerri


----------



## Bruz (Apr 13, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Absolutely no way!!
> How much????



Well let's see...You bought that Browning Gold from Randy that I wanted 

What are we wagering on?the final 3?the winner?


----------



## UGA hunter (Apr 13, 2006)

Final three...Chris, Taylor, Katherine


Winner...Chris


----------



## Bruz (Apr 13, 2006)

UGA hunter said:
			
		

> Final three...Chris, Taylor, Katherine
> 
> 
> Winner...Chris



Chris should win but he won't. Katherine will get the vote and Chris will go on to Platinum records.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 13, 2006)

Bruz said:
			
		

> Well let's see...You bought that Browning Gold from Randy that I wanted
> 
> What are we wagering on?the final 3?the winner?


The winner!  
Who is your least favorite contestant right now?


----------



## Bruz (Apr 13, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> The winner!
> Who is your least favorite contestant right now?



In order of Worst to Best

Mine

1) Ace
2) Kelly
3) Paris
4) Elliott
5) Taylor
6) Katherine 
7) Chris

My Wife

1) Ace
2) Paris
3) Elliott
4) Katherine
5) Taylor
6) Kelly
7) Chris

Now whatcha got?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 13, 2006)

OK, if McCutie does NOT win then you have to use a picture of ACE (that I will provide no resizing allowed) as your avatar for 30 days.


----------



## Bruz (Apr 13, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> OK, if McCutie does NOT win then you have to use a picture of ACE (that I will provide no resizing allowed) as your avatar for 30 days.



Gotcha...If Ms. Katherine does win then you have to fly the Hobbit (Elliott) for 30 days. 

Deal?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 13, 2006)

*Feeling safe about my avatar....*



			
				Bruz said:
			
		

> Gotcha...If Ms. Katherine does win then you have to fly the Hobbit (Elliott) for 30 days.
> 
> Deal?


Proudly!


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Apr 18, 2006)

Ok, was it just me, or was this one of the best all-around shows this season? I haven't seen every show since the top 12 were chosen, but I was very, very impressed. Katherine was obviously the best tonight, no question. This was her element, and she knocked it out of the park. The Pickle, on the other hand, was obviously the worst. It really was painful at the end, and thankfully, the difficulty of the music and song finally truly showed her lack of vocal ability. Although I like Elliott, I agree that it wasn't one of his best, in terms of overall performance, and although I was glad Chris showed a more sensitive side, I just wasn't that impressed. I'm just not crazy about him. Taylor was awesome at the end of his song, and Paris was also wonderful, singing in her jazzy way. And, as Simon said, Ace was actually pretty good as well.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Apr 18, 2006)

Oh please please please... could it be??? Let Pickler be plucked?!?!  



Hugs!
Kerri


----------



## raghorn (Apr 18, 2006)

Dixie Dawg said:
			
		

> Oh please please please... could it be??? Let Pickler be plucked?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I take it you don't care for Pickler ?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 18, 2006)

What a pleasant surprise that show was.   
If I had to guess, I'd say Kellie, Ace and Paris in the bottom three.  You can't sing relatively unknown songs, 'standards' or not.  
Very glad to hear Chris FINALLY do something else.  The guy can sing.  He should try it more and less screaming.  
Elliot just has that vibe.  He's good.  
Taylor I was worried about.  I REALLY like Sam Cooke and  for a few it was a nothing special performance, but he was just so comfortable and did in fact make it original.  
McPhee did well and if she ever gets total control of her voice she'll be a genuine star (and an actress).  
Enjoyable show.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Apr 18, 2006)

raghorn said:
			
		

> I take it you don't care for Pickler ?




She can sing ok, I'm just sick of the "I'm a dumb blonde hick" act.  I mean for cryin' out loud... women have enough trouble getting respect they deserve from men in this world... why ACT like you're an idiot and compound the problem?

Yes, I realize it might not ALL be an act.... but really.... it's getting a bit thick and even I need boots!!!


Hugs,
Kerri


----------



## pbradley (Apr 18, 2006)

Dixie Dawg said:
			
		

> I mean for cryin' out loud... women have enough trouble getting respect they deserve from men in this world... why ACT like you're an idiot and compound the problem?


----------



## raghorn (Apr 18, 2006)

I haven't kept up enough to even know what's going on this time, but if that's the case it is getting old.


----------



## kevincox (Apr 18, 2006)

Katherine was hot tonight thats for sure! And her singing is pretty good also!


----------



## Bruz (Apr 19, 2006)

*Don't forget our bet*



			
				GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> What a pleasant surprise that show was.
> If I had to guess, I'd say Kellie, Ace and Paris in the bottom three.  You can't sing relatively unknown songs, 'standards' or not.
> Very glad to hear Chris FINALLY do something else.  The guy can sing.  He should try it more and less screaming.
> Elliot just has that vibe.  He's good.
> ...



Phil,

Looks like "McCutie" as you call her came out on top tonight. I'm looking forward to that month long Elliot (Hobbit) avatar you'll be flying.


----------



## Trizey (Apr 19, 2006)

I thought last night's bottom three were Ace, Kelli and Elliott.

Katherine was awesome like always and Taylor was rocking 

I HOPE Ace is gone, but I could see it being Elliott too.


----------



## PWalls (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm going to go with Phil on this one.

Bottom 3: Kellie, Ace and Paris

Hopefully it will be Pickler that goes. So tired of her routine.
Chirs, Taylor and Katherine were awesome. I thought Elliot did good enough to stay out of the bottom 3.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 19, 2006)

Bruz said:
			
		

> Phil,
> 
> Looks like "McCutie" as you call her came out on top tonight. I'm looking forward to that month long Elliot (Hobbit) avatar you'll be flying.


I thought about that after the show.  
Odds are still in my favor.


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Apr 19, 2006)

I can't believe Kellie even acted like an idiot in the presence of Rod Stewart.....







And did she really say, "You took a load off my chest?"


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 19, 2006)

Arrow3's Girl said:
			
		

> And did she really say, "You took a load off my chest?"


That I could believe, what I couldn't believe was the "Words and lyrics are the same thing?" little exchange between her and Rod.     Yes, Kellie, it is beyond old now.  Let it go, for all southerners, PLEASE!


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Apr 19, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> That I could believe, what I couldn't believe was the "Words and lyrics are the same thing?" little exchange between her and Rod.     Yes, Kellie, it is beyond old now.  Let it go, for all southerners, PLEASE!



Oh, I know....I was just holding my face in my hands, shaking my head...

I will say, though, that she also made the smartest comment I've ever heard her make last night after she performed when Ryan said unfortunately it was live and if you mess up you can't go back and redo it, and she said, "I wouldn't put y'all through that torture!" For a split second, she was actually slightly intelligent!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 19, 2006)

Arrow3's Girl said:
			
		

> For a split second, she was actually slightly intelligent!


Oouch!!!!   
No question she's smarter than she lets on.  Course I guess she'd have to be.


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Apr 19, 2006)

Well, yeah, let me rephrase...For a split second, she actually _sounded_ slightly intelligent.


----------



## FirstDownRusty (Apr 19, 2006)

Muddy....I agree w/ you I thought Bo was much better last year.   But the chick was good as well.
This year I think it is the Katherine chicks to win or lose. 
Paris sure can sing and so can the rocker guy Chris.
As for Ace....no matter how much you hate Constantine at least he could sing...Ace is horrible.
Pickler goes home tonight*


----------



## ryano (Apr 19, 2006)

JT, can I make a request to rename this one as the Bash Kellie Pickler thread?


----------



## leoparddog (Apr 19, 2006)

At my house we're so tired of the Smellie Pickle we now turn the channel when she sings. 

On the whole, I did think it was one of the best shows of the season.  My bottom 3 tonight were Smellie Pickle (as always for her singing and stupid blond act), Ace (even though it was ok) and Chris (who was just out of his comfort zone).

Elliott's singing was very good, but I agree with Simon, after following Taylor, his performance lacked some personality.

Taylor did a good job - as he always does.
Paris' song was well done, but I felt it was a bit long and got bored with it.


----------



## ryano (Apr 19, 2006)

leoparddog9 said:
			
		

> At my house we're so tired of the Smellie Pickle we now turn the channel when she sings.
> 
> On the whole, I did think it was one of the best shows of the season.  My bottom 3 tonight were Smellie Pickle (as always for her singing and stupid blond act), Ace (even though it was ok) and Chris (who was just out of his comfort zone).
> 
> ...



now were resulting to calling her names???


----------



## Trizey (Apr 19, 2006)

3and8fan4ever said:
			
		

> JT, can I make a request to rename this one as the Bash Kelly Pickler thread?



Jealousy will make you hate people!


----------



## ryano (Apr 19, 2006)

Trizey said:
			
		

> Jealousy will make you hate people!



that there will preach!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 19, 2006)

*Don't pick on little Kellie.*

   Please.  Here you go, no bashing allowed.... http://www.kelliefans.com/
She can sing (country).  Yes.
She's cute.  Yes.
She's embarassing herself and all southerners.  YES!! 
A lot of stereotypes I get tired of fighting.  She's not helping.  The WORST part is, I'm now also convinced she's doing it INTENTIONALLY.  That is inexcusable.  She now strikes me as someone who would sell out faster than Kelly Clarkston did.  
Please stay true to yourself Kerrie Underwood....


----------



## leoparddog (Apr 19, 2006)

Jealous of what?  Come on, get real.  

Y'all are just getting yourself all worked up over a bleach blond with a too country accent.  You don't care that she acts like she's an uneducated hick (or is an uneducated hick), and just can not sing as well as most other people on the show who made it this far.

On the other hand you could be hormonal adolescent teenage boys - which at least would be an excuse.

 back at ya


----------



## dutchman (Apr 19, 2006)

Some of you people are taking yourselves way too seriously. But, what else is new?  You know who you are.

It's a T.V. show for goodness sake!

It ain't gonna change your life a bit, no matter who wins, is it?

But I did like Trizey's comment rearding jealousy.


----------



## ryano (Apr 19, 2006)

leoparddog9 said:
			
		

> Jealous of what?  Come on, get real.
> 
> Y'all are just getting yourself all worked up over a bleach blond with a too country accent.  You don't care that she acts like she's an uneducated hick (or is an uneducated hick), and just can not sing as well as most other people on the show who made it this far.
> 
> ...



As long as you can take it like you dish it out, I have no problems  back and forth.

For the record, I like Kellie and have since the beginning. It has nothing to do with being a cute little bleach blonde. I cant stand the salad eating Carrie Underwood nor Miranda Lambert so your bleach blonde comment is wrong. Im 36 years old so that kinda throws the hormonal teenage boy comment out of the water as well.

Kellie has as much talent when it comes to SINGING as Miranda and Carrie and lets remember, its the singing that American Idol is all about.

She wont win and I never said she would but she will make it in Nashville with or without being the American Idol.

Katherine is your winner


----------



## Trizey (Apr 19, 2006)

3and8fan4ever said:
			
		

> Katherine is your winner



Not so fast slick   It's going to be Taylor! 



It's all good, every one of the contestants left are far better than most anyone here including myself.


----------



## Trizey (Apr 19, 2006)

3and8fan4ever said:
			
		

> Im 36 years old so that kinda throws the hormonal teenage boy comment out of the water as well.



And I'm 25, so I don't know who that comment was directed to?


----------



## leoparddog (Apr 19, 2006)

sorta like a grenade, like when you don't know who or what is inside the house, you pull the pin, start counting, kick open the door and roll the thing inside.  A bit indescriminate as far as target selection goes.  Y'all should have ducked or had your armor on.


----------



## Keith48 (Apr 19, 2006)

As much as I despise Ace, his performance was actually quite good last night. Only time did his pitch get wavy. But I still hope he is gone.

Taylor and Katherine are in a different league.


----------



## OFD2Truck (Apr 19, 2006)

Ok, I've lurked in the shadows too long! Have to throw my two cents in.....Loved Taylor from the get go, Katherine proved last night she is above everyone.  Kelly needs to go not because of her "hick" following but because she isn't in the same class as the rest.  Ace.....that "making love" stare you do into the camera freaks me and my wife out....Stop it!....my final three....Katherine, Taylor and Chris.  Kelly this week, Ace next week followed by Paris the following week.  Does Paris's sweaky "thank you" drive anyone else crazy Come on! you sing like your thirty but talk like you are a two year old.....ENOUGH!


----------



## Al33 (Apr 19, 2006)

I predict the bottom three tonight will be: Kellie, Ace, and Elliot, with Ace getting the boot. It's going to be close between Kellie and Ace, but I think Kellie will survive another week thanks to Ace.


----------



## bigbird1 (Apr 19, 2006)

I think Kelly needs to go ,but it will probably be Elliot.


----------



## J HESTER (Apr 19, 2006)

Ace is going home!


----------



## OFD2Truck (Apr 19, 2006)

gosh I hope so


----------



## kevincox (Apr 19, 2006)

Folks, its time for me to start voting. When Kellie isn't in the bottom 3 but Chris is , its time for me to show support for my favorites? I will be voting from here on out. Hope ya'll do the same. It's now crunch time! Ace is gone and that is who should have gone. Next week is going to be tough


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 19, 2006)

OK, apparently America is paying attention to previous performances.  
Ace actually did pretty good but he's gone (and rightfully so based on overall total performances).  Chris, who did very good, is in the bottom three and Kellie is NOT?!?!   
We tried voting for Elliot (again, based on total performances) and only got through once and now I guess I know why.  He was apparently getting votes.  
Kellie needs to go next but based on previous bottom threes, it looks like Paris' days are numbered.  After that, it's a coin toss.  Again, I don't see a very obvious winner like previous years.  
Next week is 'love songs'.   Don't see an advantage for anyone.  Ok, maybe McCutie....


----------



## Bruz (Apr 20, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Next week is 'love songs'.   Don't see an advantage for anyone.  Ok, maybe McCutie....



That's right...Now you're coming around....It's Katherine's competition to win or lose in my opinion.


----------



## Trizey (Apr 20, 2006)

Thank you America for not voting for Ace 

Now that's out of the way....

What about the spot they put Taylor in last night?  That was whacked out 

Elliott didn't do too well Tuesday night, I kind of expected him instead of Chris.  I was happy to see Chris in the bottom though.  He is beyond good, but I'm not sure about he is the next American Idol.

OFD2Truck-  I'm tired of Paris' squeaky mini voice too.


----------



## FirstDownRusty (Apr 20, 2006)

I by no means was an Ace fan, but he did a heckuva-lot better than Pickle-girl....
I mean she was BAD!  No way Ace should have gotten the boot.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Apr 20, 2006)

So long Broke Back Ace..........


----------



## Gagirl77 (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm glad Ace is gone....


----------



## leoparddog (Apr 20, 2006)

Now is where it gets interesting.  The Mrs voted for Elliot this week after 10 and was not able to get thru consistently, which was a good sign for Elliot.  

Next week the Pickle really needs to go, not just for her behavior, but because she's the weakest singer left in the bunch.


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Apr 20, 2006)

I really thought Pickler would be in the bottom 3 after admitting she butchered the song, and I really hoped she'd be sent home, but alas, it didn't happen. However, Ace's days were numbered anyway. I liked him alright, but he definitely didn't have the voice for it. I was glad to see Chris in the bottom 3 too. I think he'll probably be in it until the end, if not close to it, because so many like him, but I don't think he'll win, and I don't know that he should. I mean, he's great singing rock, but that's not necessarily American Idol.


----------



## Trizey (Apr 20, 2006)

Some of these haters are going to be in trouble next week during the opera performances


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 20, 2006)

Trizey said:
			
		

> What about the spot they put Taylor in last night?  That was whacked out


That was incredibly stupid.  Surpassed only by yet ANOTHER idiotic childish exchange between Seacrest and Simon.   I guess they figure it gets ratings?  I'm almost to the point where I want to mute the danged thing anytime they are not singing.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 20, 2006)

By the way, that Rod Stewart can sure sing can't he?


----------



## ryano (Apr 20, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> By the way, that Rod Stewart can sure sing can't he?


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeah, I couldn't believe they put poor Taylor in that position. You could tell he felt so bad about doing it, and really, what was the point? 

I love Rod Stewart and his original, older stuff, but bless him, he's not that great at singing the classics. Brandon 'bout went to sleep while he was performing last night. However, I'm very excited about next week's theme.  I loooove Andrea Bocelli, he's amazing, and I can't wait to see how he influences and helps the contestants. I'm also excited to hear them sing love songs. I think everyone should do a good job with it, except probably Kellie and maybe Chris, because he just doesn't do "sensitive" very well.


----------



## Trizey (Apr 20, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> By the way, that Rod Stewart can sure sing can't he?



When you look as good as he does, ya don't have to sing good  

He's doing something right..  Rachel Hunter, now that blonde.  BTW...  Did anyone see his wife last night in the audience


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 20, 2006)

Trizey said:
			
		

> When you look as good as he does, ya don't have to sing good
> 
> He's doing something right..  Rachel Hunter, now that blonde.  BTW...  Did anyone see his wife last night in the audience


He sure seemed to be sizing up Kellie too.  Perhaps he's already planning on the next one. 
His baby was very cute though.  Obivously got her genes.


----------



## Trizey (Apr 20, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> He sure seemed to be sizing up Kellie too.



You're right, I noticed him sizing Kellie up several times over those two nights!

I won't condone Rod for taking an interest, I would too


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 20, 2006)

Trizey said:
			
		

> You're right, I noticed him sizing Kellie up several times over those two nights!
> 
> I won't condone Rod for taking an interest, I would too


But would you make it obvious, with your wife present, on national TV, when your 70 years old?!?!


----------



## Trizey (Apr 20, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> But would you make it obvious, with your wife present, on national TV, when your 70 years old?!?!



I wouldn't, but I don't think his image is a concern to him at this point in his career!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 20, 2006)

Trizey said:
			
		

> I wouldn't, but I don't think his image is a concern to him at this point in his career!


You mean like it was previously?!?!


----------



## Trizey (Apr 20, 2006)

Point taken


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 20, 2006)

"If you think I'm sexy"....   






OK, I admit, I'm just jealous cuz he still has hair....


----------



## PWalls (Apr 20, 2006)

I was stunned when they put Chris in the bottom 3. I almost turned it off. Should have been Pickler in there with Paris and Chris. Maybe then she would have cleaned up her act for this coming week. Glad to see Ace go home.

I may have to start voting. How much does it cost?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 20, 2006)

PWalls said:
			
		

> I may have to start voting. How much does it cost?


It's free. 888 numbers.  We tried several times to vote for Elliot and it was late in the voting, close to 11pm since we had taped the show to watch it later (and avoid the commercials).  I would assumed the voting would have slowed down by then.  We got through ONE time.


----------



## ryano (Apr 20, 2006)

PWalls said:
			
		

> Should have been Pickler in there with Paris and Chris.  Glad to see Ace go home.



Kellie, Paris and Chris should have been the bottom 3 but your glad to see Ace go home? 

Im confused!


----------



## kevincox (Apr 20, 2006)

The girl in my Avatar thinks Rod is hot?


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Apr 20, 2006)

Kelly got the sympathy vote, just like I knew she would.  Her admitting 'oh, I butchered it!" and the whole "I would sing it again but don't want to put you through the torture" thing.  That was all a nice play for sympathy. "oh, she's cute!! I'm going to vote for her!"    NOT!!!

Ace was past due to go home but Pickler should have gotten plucked this week instead.

And Chris in the bottom 3????   

Hugs!
Kerri


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Apr 20, 2006)

Another observation... I will probably try harder next week to vote for Chris and Taylor... the rockers that normally watch and probably vote for them may skip it since they advertised it's going to be some love song opera singer theme next week... might not be many rockers who wanna watch that!


Hugs!
Kerri


----------



## ryano (Apr 20, 2006)

Dixie Dawg said:
			
		

> Kelly got the sympathy vote, just like I knew she would.  Her admitting 'oh, I butchered it!" and the whole "I would sing it again but don't want to put you through the torture" thing.  That was all a nice play for sympathy. "oh, she's cute!! I'm going to vote for her!"    NOT!!!
> 
> Ace was past due to go home but Pickler should have gotten plucked this week instead.
> 
> ...



conspiracy theories! oh how I just love them! 

Some of y'all should really lose some of your Kellie hatred.......Hatred is no good for the heart or soul  

I do have to laugh at everyone saying its an act though. What does she REALLY have to gain by putting on an act like that?


----------



## Michael Lee (Apr 20, 2006)

I"m not buying the bottom three from last night, no way Chris and Paris were in the bottom three.

About time pretty boy got the boot though.

ML


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Apr 25, 2006)

Interesting show. Not nearly as good as last week's. Pickler is absolutely going home tomorrow, period. If she doesn't, something is serious wrong with people. Yet again, it was painful to listen to. I've never been that crazy about Chris, but he was my favorite tonight. Partly because he sung one of my all-time favorite songs, but also because he did it really well. Elliott was next best in my opinion. Great job. Paris was good, although she did oversing some, and Katherine was good even though the song was too big for her. I agree that she sounds best when she sings more intimately and less "big." Although I hate to admit it, Taylor was not at his best tonight. He sounded good at parts, but love songs aren't his forte.


----------



## SBG (Apr 25, 2006)

Arrow3's Girl said:
			
		

> Interesting show. Not nearly as good as last week's. Pickler is absolutely going home tomorrow, period. If she doesn't, something is serious wrong with people. Yet again, it was painful to listen to. I've never been that crazy about Chris, but he was my favorite tonight. Partly because he sung one of my all-time favorite songs, but also because he did it really well. Elliott was next best in my opinion. Great job. Paris was good, although she did oversing some, and Katherine was good even though the song was too big for her. I agree that she sounds best when she sings more intimately and less "big." Although I hate to admit it, Taylor was not at his best tonight. He sounded good at parts, but love songs aren't his forte.



I can't argue with that assessment one bit. 

As much as I will hate to see Kelly go, she is the weakest vocally...by far.

Obviously Katherine can't sing a Whitney song better than Whitney, but she was a lot better than the judges gave her credit for. It seemed a bit "planned" trying to bring her down a notch.


----------



## Woody (Apr 25, 2006)

Is it me -- or was Paula acting kinda goofy?

I had hoped Taylor would win but if he holds on 2 more weeks it will surprise me.

Elliott sounded best to me.


----------



## SBG (Apr 25, 2006)

Woody said:
			
		

> Is it me -- or was Paula acting kinda goofy?
> 
> .



You got that right Woody! I looked at my daughter and said that lady is drunk.


----------



## Al33 (Apr 25, 2006)

Woody said:
			
		

> Is it me -- or was Paula acting kinda goofy?


YEP, she usually does, but tonight she put a little more umph into it.  Couldn't believe she started crying.  Wait, yes I can.

Taylor flat bombed. His worst performance yet, IMO. I did not agree with the judges about Chris. I was not impressed with him either. No one really stood out tonight so who knows who will be the next to go. My bottom three for tonights performances would beTaylor, Kellie, and Chris.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 25, 2006)

Katherine did WAY better than the judges gave her credit for.  Not sure what that was all about.   
Elliot did another fine job.  
Paris is a mini Gladys night and if she'd back off about a half notch she'd be right on.  
Pickler was embarassing.  She's never been in the bottom three.  I REALLY hope that votefortheworst.com nonsense is not keeping her in.  That would be wrong for the other 5 who are certainly more deserving.  If the die Pickler fans can't admit she was by far the worst tonight, y'all got it BAD!   
Taylor was definitely not as impressive as he could have been.  
Chris was good, but exactly the opposite of the judges with McCutie, I thought they overpraised him.  

Paula Abdul has serious mental problems and if she returns to that show next season they are setting themselves up for another 'incident'.  That was the most absurd display I've ever seen.     
Simon was acting like a 13 year old as well.  If Ryan Seacrest comes across as more mature than you, it's time call it a night.


----------



## Bruz (Apr 25, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Katherine did WAY better than the judges gave her credit for.



What exactly were they doing? There may be only 1 or 2 people that could sing like Whitney Houston...ever but for this contest I think Katherine did great.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Apr 26, 2006)

It was embarassing watching Pickler "ACT" so blonde. Enough is enough. I'm sorta losing my intrest in the show at this point. There seems to be no great talent left? Katherine is easy on the eyes though....


----------



## Hawken2222 (Apr 26, 2006)

BOWHUNTER! said:
			
		

> It was embarassing watching Pickler "ACT" so blonde. Enough is enough. I'm sorta losing my intrest in the show at this point. There seems to be no great talent left? Katherine is easy on the eyes though....


I have totally lost interest in the show.  I ended up changing the channel last night,  and watching tuesday night pursuits on the outdoor channel.


----------



## Trizey (Apr 26, 2006)

Bruz said:
			
		

> What exactly were they doing? There may be only 1 or 2 people that could sing like Whitney Houston...ever but for this contest I think Katherine did great.



Katherine did do a great job, I don't know what their comments were about.


----------



## PWalls (Apr 26, 2006)

Katherine did good. Chris and Elliot as well.

Paris trys to hard to sing a grown up song and sound all grown up. I think she shouldn't try to rush her maturity. Of course, she didn't have much of a choice with a category like "love songs".

Bottom three for me: Kellie (bye-bye), Taylor (he was just OK) and Paris (she was just OK).

Kellie should be going home tonight.


----------



## Eshad (Apr 26, 2006)

I think Katherine has the best overall voice of the females, although song choices sometimes are questionable.  I thought she did good last night, but for some reason the judges all disagreed.  Not sure what is up there, I wonder if there is something we are not aware of.....


----------



## Michael Lee (Apr 26, 2006)

PWalls said:
			
		

> Katherine did good. Chris and Elliot as well.
> 
> Paris trys to hard to sing a grown up song and sound all grown up. I think she shouldn't try to rush her maturity. Of course, she didn't have much of a choice with a category like "love songs".
> 
> ...


 
I'll agree 100% with that, Katherine is the best "singer" and Chris the best "lead singer".

ML


----------



## OFD2Truck (Apr 26, 2006)

OK, did anyone notice the "mole" on the left....um....upper area on Katherine last night.......had to rewind it thinking they had another superbowl fiasco unfolding right before my eyes


----------



## duckbill (Apr 26, 2006)

Kellie's gone!  She's cute, but annoying.  She'll have an awesome career in country music, but she's not you're next American Idol.

Chris has had my vote from the start.  The dude is just cool and if he'd quit listening to the judges, he'll win it.  They keep telling him to change his style.  I say "go with what got you there".

Katherine was looking "easy on the eyes"  and I thought she did good.

Elliot is very talented.  Goofy, but talented.


Bottom 3:  Pickler, Taylor, Paris


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Apr 26, 2006)

I agree completely that the judges were waaay too hard on Katherine last night. No, she's not Whitney (back when she could sing), but who is? It wasn't the best I've ever heard her do (last week was, IMO), but I still thought it was good, and definitely the best of the females. I also agree that Chris was really good, and I guess my favorite of the night, but not really worthy of all the praise the judges were giving him. But then again, they were so rushed there at the end that they probably didn't have much time to say anything else other than "Great job!"


----------



## Trizey (Apr 26, 2006)

Didn't notice the mole, too busy watching the buttons pop off in slooooooow mode.


----------



## leoparddog (Apr 26, 2006)

Did Ryan say to Katherine what I thought I heard him say?  "Nice "Hoohas" in that yellow dress"????  I must have missed the buttons popping off (did that really happen?), but there was much too much on display.  CHEAP and TRAMPY.

Taylor:  Love songs are not his forte.  He has a way too playful personality to keep it serious and romantic for a whole song.  

Chris and Elliot did the best of the night for the Mrs and me.

My bottom three were the 3 women last night.

Katherine did ok, but everyone who has ever sung 
a Whitney Houston song on AI over the last 5 seasons has gotten slammed for doing a "less than Whitney" version.  She should have known better.  I think she almost cried when they were slamming her performance.

"Memories"???? That song was run into the ground in the 70's and is so wore out that it is threadbare.  Paris aint no Barbra Striesand (who I dislike for being a liberal whackjob, but she can sing).

It ain't hatred of Kellie, its just the girl can't really sing.  Every week for the last 4 or 5 all three judges and told her how sad she is, but she keeps hanging in there like a tick on a dog.  Her performance last night was painful and the critiques were dead on.  She's done so bad the last few weeks, even she knows it.

Note:  The two celebrities (David Foster and ANDREA BOCELLI) had something nice to say about everyone's singing except Kellie.  Andrea Bocelli said "She's Happy", and the look on David Foster's face was like he sat on a roll of barbed wire when Kellie tried to sing.  David Foster told her to hit and hold that high note, but she didn't and couldn't do it.


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Apr 26, 2006)

leoparddog9 said:
			
		

> Did Ryan say to Katherine what I thought I heard him say?  "Nice "Hoohas" in that yellow dress"????  I must have missed the buttons popping off (did that really happen?), but there was much too much on display.  CHEAP and TRAMPY.



I don't know if Ryan said that or not, I just  heard him say that anyone who was watching the show with the volume turned down would vote for her because she looked so good. Katherine is beautiful, no doubt about it, but she's more beautiful when she's not trying so hard to be sexy. I think the dress was borderline too much, and I too kept worrying there was gonna be a "wardrobe malfunction" while she was performing.


----------



## Buck&Tom Hunter (Apr 26, 2006)

No matter what she wears she's not goin to be able to top Chris. He's the next American Idol.


----------



## bigbird1 (Apr 26, 2006)

Buck&Tom Hunter said:
			
		

> No matter what she wears she's not goin to be able to top Chris. He's the next American Idol.




I think its a tose up between Chris and Taylor,if Taylor can pick better songs he'll be hard to beat.Remember Chris has been in the bottom 3 already.I think it's all boiling down to song choice and style of music idol is letting them sing.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 26, 2006)

Arrow3's Girl said:
			
		

> I think the dress was borderline too much, and I too kept worrying there was gonna be a "wardrobe malfunction" while she was performing.


There was.  Buttons or a seam came undone as she stepped towards the camera stage right about halfway through the song.  It stopped about waste high   so good thing she apparently had something on beneath it.  She immediately stopped taking even moderate length strides.


----------



## Johnboy (Apr 26, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> There was.  Buttons or a seam came undone as she stepped towards the camera stage right about halfway through the song.  It stopped about waste high   so good thing she apparently had something on beneath it.  She immediately stopped taking even moderate length strides.




I thought i seen that...


----------



## specialk (Apr 26, 2006)

kellie's my horse even if she dosen't win a race......i think she did good last night, maybe not enough to ball my eye's out like paula did for elliot, but she was good IMO..........


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 26, 2006)

specialk said:
			
		

> kellie's my horse even if she dosen't win a race......i think she did good last night, maybe not enough to ball my eye's out like paula did for elliot, but she was good IMO..........


Who was she better than?   
Since she's never been in the bottom 3 (that I can recall) They are apparently helping her out BIG time.  http://www.votefortheworst.com/


----------



## specialk (Apr 26, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Who was she better than?



you want my opinion?  i'm sittin' on the fence based on how they sang....i think it was a tie...they all did great to me.....but hey-what do i know--living in a van down by the river


----------



## fatboy84 (Apr 26, 2006)

I think, at least I hope, Seacrest said nice moves in that dress, but I don't really listen to much he says.


----------



## leoparddog (Apr 26, 2006)

Hopefully he did say "Nice Moves" probably in reference to the exploding buttons


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Apr 26, 2006)

Oh, I missed the dress tearing, then. I had no idea that happened. I saw there was a split while she was performing, but I guess I thought it was already there.


----------



## Trizey (Apr 26, 2006)

DVR and you'll never miss anything again


----------



## OFD2Truck (Apr 26, 2006)

holey moley!


----------



## ryano (Apr 26, 2006)

Kellie is going home tonight.    

One would think this gal is the antichrist by reading some of the hatred that is spewed out about her around here  

She is done as far as American Idol goes. Are y'all happy now?


----------



## ryano (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Bruz (Apr 27, 2006)

I missed the first part of the show but was told that Simon and Randy both retracted their negative comments to Katharine....Did this happen?

If so, good...The voters FINALLY confirmed what we've known all along...Chris and Katharine are the talent in this contest.


----------



## Trizey (Apr 27, 2006)

Bruz said:
			
		

> I missed the first part of the show but was told that Simon and Randy both retracted their negative comments to Katharine....Did this happen?



Yep, Simon apologized to Katherine and so did Randy.


----------



## Eshad (Apr 27, 2006)

I thought it was pretty funny that the contestant they dogged out was one of the top two!     

They must have been partaking of some Paula juice when she was singing.


----------



## leoparddog (Apr 27, 2006)

I don't know if Kat and Chris were the top two or the middle two - they didn't make it clear, but either way they are good enough to be there.


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Apr 27, 2006)

Oh, praise the Lord!! America finally got it right!!    I have to say, I was actually very surprised that they voted Kellie off. I figured her fanbase was so huge that she would stay even after several awful performances. Thank goodness I was wrong. 

I was also very surprised and happy to see that Simon and Randy, but especially Simon, apologized to Kat. That was very classy of Simon, and shows that he knows when he's wrong (at least, sometimes). 

Did they ever announce what next week's theme was going to be? I don't think they did, since Kellie talked so long they had to just end the show while she was talking. Anyone know?


----------



## ryano (Apr 27, 2006)

leoparddog9 said:
			
		

> I don't know if Kat and Chris were the top two or the middle two - they didn't make it clear, but either way they are good enough to be there.



Kat and Chris had the most votes from the night before. 

They were the top two.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 27, 2006)

Ryan did state Kat & Chris were the top two vote getters (he said it quickly as they were walking away so it was easy to miss).  
I'm starting to think Kellie is actually a genius.  The girl handles herself perfectly when it comes to criticism and defeat.  In that regard, good for her.  She'll have some sort of Nashville career.  
She was the obvious weak link but NOW what?  Based on previous vote totals you have to assume Paris.  There really is a great deal of parity now.  

Bruz, I may be sporting a stylish avatar....


----------



## ryano (Apr 27, 2006)

Arrow3's Girl said:
			
		

> Oh, praise the Lord!! America finally got it right!!    I have to say, I was actually very surprised that they voted Kellie off. I figured her fanbase was so huge that she would stay even after several awful performances. Thank goodness I was wrong.
> 
> I was also very surprised and happy to see that Simon and Randy, but especially Simon, apologized to Kat. That was very classy of Simon, and shows that he knows when he's wrong (at least, sometimes).
> 
> Did they ever announce what next week's theme was going to be? I don't think they did, since Kellie talked so long they had to just end the show while she was talking. Anyone know?



It wasnt Kellies fault. They gave her 40 seconds to thank everybody and thats hardly enough time........

I thought she would at least get one more performance. Everyone else did that has been voted off


----------



## GeauxLSU (Apr 27, 2006)

3and8fan4ever said:
			
		

> It wasnt Kellies fault. They gave her 40 seconds to thank everybody and thats hardly enough time........
> 
> I thought she would at least get one more performance. Everyone else did that has been voted off


THAT was wrong.  Every minute those guys get air time ups their stock.  Regardless of talent level, she got short changed by being the only one not allowed to sing.  Unless she actually requested that....


----------



## leoparddog (Apr 27, 2006)

If you think back to previous results shows, the loser's song frequently gets cut off after about 30 - 45 seconds.  I kinda think she decided that she'd rather say her thank you's than sing for 30 seconds.  She showed some class thanking everyone including the supporting team.

We'll be seeing her again in a year or so after she's done with the AI tour.


----------



## ryano (Apr 27, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> THAT was wrong.  Every minute those guys get air time ups their stock.  Regardless of talent level, she got short changed by being the only one not allowed to sing.  Unless she actually requested that....



She may have requested it but I doubt it. They flat ran out of time..........

I went outside on the porch last night after it was all over with to see if I could hear yall yell


----------



## PWalls (Apr 27, 2006)

I was glad that she thanked everyone. Showed class and maybe a hint that she is not as "dumb" as she acts.

I told my wife that the negative to her getting voted off would be of course that I would have to listen to her sing one more time. I would have changed the channel if she chose to sing one of the last two songs she butchered.


----------



## Keith48 (Apr 27, 2006)

PWalls said:
			
		

> I told my wife that the negative to her getting voted off would be of course that I would have to listen to her sing one more time. I would have changed the channel if she chose to sing one of the last two songs she butchered.


----------



## Bruz (Apr 27, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Bruz, I may be sporting a stylish avatar....



Yep, I have a feeling that the "Hobbit" will be posting away on here for an entire month 

Katharine's only competition is Chris and he IS better but I don't think he will get the votes. Only time will tell.......


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (Apr 27, 2006)

I agree that usually the person leaving only sings for maybe 30 seconds before the show ends, especially in the last few weeks, so Kellie maybe have opted to say her thank you's instead of singing. And she may still have sung, it just wasn't televised. However, I agree that it did show some class of her to take the time to thank everyone involved with the show.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 27, 2006)

First off, my wife and I liked Kellie. From the start. But we realized quickly that it was gonna take a lot to keep her on the show. We're not voters on AI, so we ain't gonna have an impact. 

Kellie sounded like a NEXTEL cup driver the way she thanked everyone last night. SHe's been coached by Gordon or JJ or somebody on how to get all that in in under 30 seconds.  I thought she did great right to the end.


----------



## Trizey (Apr 27, 2006)

dutchman said:
			
		

> I thought she did great right to the end.




She did do good and I hope we'll see more of her in the future.


----------



## leoparddog (May 2, 2006)

Bumping it back to the top.

This week everyone sings 2 songs.  One from the year they were born and one recent billboard/top 40 song.


----------



## GeauxLSU (May 2, 2006)

leoparddog9 said:
			
		

> This week everyone sings 2 songs.  One from the year they were born ...


Is Taylor gonna' sing the National Athem?


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (May 2, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Is Taylor gonna' sing the National Athem?


----------



## matthewsman (May 2, 2006)

*Phil you misunderstood*



			
				GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Is Taylor gonna' sing the National Athem?



It's from the year HE was born,not the year you were born.............


----------



## dutchman (May 2, 2006)

matthewsman said:
			
		

> It's from the year HE was born,not the year you were born.............



You must be one of the coldest people on this board!


----------



## Jody Hawk (May 2, 2006)

I haven't been a big fan of Taylor Hicks but he throwed down tonight.......

Play that funky music white boy !!!!!!


----------



## marknga (May 2, 2006)

Taylor was awesome tonight! Like Simon said it sure was slick getting a 40 year old song on the 2006 Billboard Charts but I thought he did great! 
Paris has to go! Paris has to go! Paris has to go!


Please vote.....


Chris' Styxx rendition was pretty darn good also.


Catherine??? Probably the best vocalist ever on AI. Thought she nailed her second song. (never heard that before pretty neat tune)

Mark


----------



## GeauxLSU (May 2, 2006)

matthewsman said:
			
		

> It's from the year HE was born,not the year you were born.............


I was born before music.  

Sort of a strange show.  I like Elliot. 
McCutie did butcher that one song.   
Chris, back in his only genre and it's worn thin.
Paris is probably going to go.  I can't imagine her appealing to enough folks with her song choices despite her talent.
Taylor was entertaining as usual.


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (May 3, 2006)

All the contestants had one good song and one ok/not-so-good song last night. All of them did ten times better on their second song except for Chris, who was awesome with "Renegade" and just annoying with that second song, which I'd never even heard of. Taylor did great with both songs (How perfect was him singing "Play That Funky Music White Boy!") but "Something" was wonderful. I loved Elliott singing "Home," which is one of my new favorite songs, and I disagree with Simon that he's in trouble. I think Paris is definitely going home tonight. She's talented, no doubt, but she doesn't have the fanbase that the others have, and she hasn't picked good enough songs. And I LOVE Prince, and "Kiss" is one of my favorites, but it's not a song that shows off your voice. I don't really understand why Katherine didn't do better with "Against All Odds" because it's not a hard song, it just ran away from her for some reason. However, she knocked it out of the park with "Black Horse and a Cherry Tree," which is a song I don't even like, but I loved her doing it, especially being so unique as to perform it barefoot on the floor! Very cute.


----------



## Trizey (May 3, 2006)

Tell me Katherine didn't know what she was doing done there on the floor guys


----------



## PWalls (May 3, 2006)

I agree. Pretty much all had one good song and one not so godd song.

Paris should definately go home. I didn't like either of her songs.

Chris did real good on his first one and OK on his second. I like both of Elliot's. Taylor was good on his first and OK on his second. McFee was opposite (OK on first and good on second).


----------



## kevincox (May 3, 2006)

I think Paris will be coming back home to Ga!


----------



## SPITCAN (May 3, 2006)

I say bring Pickler back!


----------



## leoparddog (May 3, 2006)

Paris has got to go this week, but I'm afraid for Elliott.
I thought he did real well on both his songs, but the wife did not have any trouble getting through when she was voting

I just did not care for either of the songs Paris chose this week.

I did not think Katherine did that well on her first song.  Just ok and kinda Karoke.  The second song was better, but we couldn't stand the rolling around on the floor.  Inappropriately suggestive.  

I liked Chris's first song (Styx), but the second was was just screaming.  His voice is gonna give out if he doesn't learn to sing from his diaphram.

I thought Taylor did the best overall with both of his songs.  Simon will never really like Taylor, but oh well.


----------



## ryano (May 3, 2006)

*btt*

bye bye Paris!!!! then Elliott then Chris then Taylor with Kat becoming the next Idol...........

I miss Kellie!!!!


----------



## fussyray (May 3, 2006)

we will hear from her again and will sell alot of CD's


----------



## Throwback (May 3, 2006)

Ain't it great, we get our Bread and Circuses and we get to watch AMERICAN IDOL, too. 

WAR?? What WAR???

T


----------



## kevincox (May 3, 2006)

Down to 4. Looks like its anybodies competition to win. Anyone of them could take home the championship


----------



## ryano (May 3, 2006)

anyone catch Fox 5 News just then? they interviewed Paula and Randy and Paula was hangin (literally) all over him slurring her words


----------



## Dixie Dawg (May 3, 2006)

3and8fan4ever said:
			
		

> bye bye Paris!!!! then Elliott then Chris then Taylor with Kat becoming the next Idol...........




I like Kat, but I don't see her winning Idol.... 
Wasn't suprised Paris went home tonight.  I'm afraid Elliot just might be next.  I really think it will come down to Taylor and Chris.

Really, they're all good!

Hugs!
Kerri


----------



## PWalls (May 4, 2006)

Glad Paris is gone.

I like all 4 of the remaining ones. I will be disappointed to see any of them go.


----------



## Trizey (May 4, 2006)

PWalls said:
			
		

> I like all 4 of the remaining ones. I will be disappointed to see any of them go.



I feel the same way. 

I think Elliott is gone next, then it's up in the air?


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (May 4, 2006)

I knew Paris would go home, and unfortunately I think Elliott will be next. I really like him, but he's gone next week. I think the final two will be Chris and Kat, and I hope Kat wins!


----------



## Throwback (May 4, 2006)

Bread and circuses
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

_Bread and circuses is a derogatory phrase which can describe either government policies to pacify the citizenry, or the shallow, decadent desires of that same citizenry. In both cases, it refers to low-cost, low-quality, high-availability food and entertainment, and to the exclusion of things which the speaker considers more important, such as art, public works projects, democracy, or human rights._

It originated as the Latin phrase "panem et circenses" (literally "bread and circuses"), and is thought to have been coined by Juvenal, a Roman satiric poet of the 1st century AD, to describe the practice of Roman Emperors who gave unlimited free wheat to the poor and costly circus games as a means of pacifying the populace with food and entertainment. Juvenal bemoaned that it was a deplorable apathy towards heroism.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bread_and_circuses

Then:






Now:


----------



## PWalls (May 4, 2006)

Throwback said:
			
		

> Bread and circuses
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> _Bread and circuses is a derogatory phrase which can describe either government policies to pacify the citizenry, or the shallow, decadent desires of that same citizenry. In both cases, it refers to low-cost, low-quality, high-availability food and entertainment, and to the exclusion of things which the speaker considers more important, such as art, public works projects, democracy, or human rights._
> ...




That's a mean comparison.

I liked you better with the ole tinfoil hat avatar.


----------



## GeauxLSU (May 4, 2006)

PWalls said:
			
		

> That's a mean comparison.
> 
> I liked you better with the ole tinfoil hat avatar.


He's just mad he doesn't have TV.  Jealous.  Or maybe he secretly desires Paula?


----------



## specialk (May 4, 2006)

SPITCAN said:
			
		

> I say bring Pickler back!


----------



## OFD2Truck (May 4, 2006)

you mean I dont have to listen to Paris say "Thank You" in that annoying two year old voice anymore


----------



## marknga (May 9, 2006)

*Dust off this weeks edition: ELVIS!*

Getting ready for tonights show and here are the song choices for tonight:

Elliott: “Trouble” and “If I Can Dream”

Chris: “A Little Less Conversation” and “Suspicious Minds”

Taylor: “Jailhouse Rock” and “In the Ghetto”

Katherine: “Hound Dog/All Shook Up” and “Can’t Help Falling in Love


What do y'all think? 

Taylor ought to killem.

Should be a good show none the less.

Mark


----------



## PWalls (May 9, 2006)

marknga said:
			
		

> Getting ready for tonights show and here are the song choices for tonight:
> 
> Elliott: “Trouble” and “If I Can Dream”
> 
> ...




I'm afraid for Elliot.


----------



## ryano (May 9, 2006)

Adios Elliott...................

This could very well be Taylor's best performance of the whole season so far


----------



## willbuck (May 9, 2006)

Elliot is gone.


----------



## Trizey (May 9, 2006)

3and8fan4ever said:
			
		

> Adios Elliott...................
> 
> This could very well be Taylor's best performance of the whole season so far



I completely agree...

I like Elliot, but he is gone.  Taylor should have a performance tonight.

How did I know Chris would pick "Suspicious Minds"?


----------



## ryano (May 9, 2006)

Trizey said:
			
		

> How did I know Chris would pick "Suspicious Minds"?



Your good like that?  

I just havent been able to get into it anymore since Kellie is gone.....And I surely dont want to hear a Creed rendition of an Elvis song  

Other than thousands and thousands of "weak at the knees" girls voting for him, I have no idea how he has lasted this long


----------



## PWalls (May 9, 2006)

I just hope Katherine gets on the floor again and beats on her drums when she sings "Hound Dog".


----------



## bubbabuck (May 9, 2006)

PWalls said:
			
		

> I just hope Katherine gets on the floor again and beats on her drums when she sings "Hound Dog".





Thats just GOOD TV !


----------



## Trizey (May 9, 2006)

3and8fan4ever said:
			
		

> been able to get into it anymore since Kellie is gone.....And I surely dont want to hear a Creed rendition of an Elvis song



 I know what you mean!



			
				PWalls said:
			
		

> I just hope Katherine gets on the floor again and beats on her drums when she sings "Hound Dog".



MAN, whatchoo talkin bout   SWEEEEET


----------



## Bruz (May 9, 2006)

PWalls said:
			
		

> I just hope Katherine gets on the floor again and beats on her drums when she sings "Hound Dog".



I hear ya...and wearing the dress from 2 weeks ago would ADD to the experience. 

Alas "The Hobbit" will be gone.

Taylor will pull a muscle.

Chris will ruin some good songs but will still be around.


----------



## bubbabuck (May 9, 2006)

Sure would like to see a replay of her and them drums......just can't find it on idol website ! 

Anybody know where it might be watched again ??


----------



## Trizey (May 9, 2006)

bubbabuck said:
			
		

> Sure would like to see a replay of her and them drums......just can't find it on idol website !
> 
> Anybody know where it might be watched again ??



Yep... On my DVR!!   I've also got the button popping off the yellow dress!


----------



## bubbabuck (May 9, 2006)

Trizey said:
			
		

> Yep... On my DVR!!   I've also got the button popping off the yellow dress!




You just over took JT as my hero !!!


----------



## marknga (May 9, 2006)

Well well well what do we have here?

Ladies and Gentlemen what we have here is a real good show and singing contest! Man I thought Taylor nailed it (as expected) and Chris really brought it also. He can sing when he ain't screaming. And I would have to agree with Simon about Elliott; he sang his butt off! 

I was dissappointed in Katherine 

I have been a big fan of hers since the show began but I don't know now...........it was a rough night for her. I still think she is probably one of the most talented "vocalist" that the show has ever had BUT she needs to get some...
what would you call it??? SOUL? Feelings? 

Well if you don't want one of your favorites going home tomorrow night you need to PICK UP THE PHONE AND VOTE!

Tell me what y'all think!

Mark


----------



## Jody Hawk (May 9, 2006)

Elliott was the best tonight !!!!  Katherine is gone !!!! She was terrible.


----------



## Al33 (May 9, 2006)

Anyone's guess who goes next. I was not impressed at all with Elliott's first performance but he did nail the second one.  I also thought Taylor was a little weak.
Yes, Katherine blew it tonight, but I still think she is the best vocalist of all of them.
I have never really got into Chris' style but he did do well tonight.

Going to be interesting to see who goes. I really do not have a clue which one it will be.


----------



## weagle (May 9, 2006)

Katherine was off tonight, but signing Elvis songs just aint her thing.  She should probably get sent home, but I think some of her previous performances will get her through.  

Chris is still the man to beat and none of them will.

Taylor has a big followings

Elliot is going to be the odd man out.  He's a great singer, but he's not as good as Chris and doesn't have Taylor's personality and no way to compete with Katherin's looks.

I think it was a very entertaining show even though I usually can't stand hearing other people sing Elvis songs. 

Weagle


----------



## Throwback (May 9, 2006)




----------



## Bruz (May 10, 2006)

Well Phil...You may have it this week. Katharine was weak, Taylor nailed "In the Ghetto", Chris did great with "Suspicious Minds" but I just don't get Elliot...Were those Elvis song's....He sounds like a Vegas Lounge singer to me. 

I hope Katharine survives...It will be her and Elliot in the bottom 2.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (May 10, 2006)

I think Katherine's going home.

No matter what Elliot looks like, THAT BOY CAN SING!!!

All four of them are awesome though, and this is the first year I could honestly say that I would buy any of the last 4 Idol's albumns when they come out!!   


Love, light & blessings,
Kerri


----------



## Trizey (May 10, 2006)

Elliott did really well last night, but don't be surprised to see him go home.  I personally would like to see Chris leave and the others stay.

I thought Taylor did a great job and so did Katherine.  Although Katherine messed up the lyrics.


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (May 10, 2006)

Well, I fully expected Elliott to go home tonight, but like Simon said, he really came out fighting last night and did great on both of his songs, especially "Trouble." That was probably one of his best performances ever. Katherine bombed, which was unexpected, because I really thought she would nail "Can't Help Falling in Love." Just too big and loud.  Chris did good on both of his, but "Suspicious Minds" was definitely the best. Taylor was also good on both but "In the Ghetto" was awesome. I think Chris and Elliott were the two best performers, but I figure Katherine and Elliott will be the bottom two.


----------



## jcarter (May 10, 2006)

i saw elvis sitting in the audience.


----------



## Trizey (May 10, 2006)

jcarter said:
			
		

> i saw elvis sitting in the audience.



no you didn't.....  everyone knows Elvis was abducted by aliens


----------



## ryano (May 10, 2006)

Trizey said:
			
		

> no you didn't.....  everyone knows Elvis was abducted by aliens



   

so what did ya think about that Creed rendition of Elvis last night?


----------



## marknga (May 10, 2006)

Some internet sites are reporting that the bottom 2 will be 
Chris/Katherine 

With Katherine going home 



MM


----------



## Trizey (May 10, 2006)

marknga said:
			
		

> Some internet sites are reporting that the bottom 2 will be
> Chris/Katherine
> 
> With Katherine going home
> ...




The internet sites have been wrong every week haven't they??


----------



## marknga (May 10, 2006)

I'm sure some are wrong and some are right.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (May 10, 2006)

jcarter said:
			
		

> i saw elvis sitting in the audience.


----------



## weagle (May 10, 2006)

Unbelievable!  Elliot and Taylor oulasted Chris.   

Weagle


----------



## edge (May 10, 2006)

It won't be long before he gets a big record deal and we're hearing him on the radio......a shock for sure....


----------



## Arrow3 (May 10, 2006)

I thought Elliot and Taylor should go home before Chris.


----------



## gaboy219 (May 10, 2006)

i missed it, chris is gone this week?


----------



## bigbird1 (May 10, 2006)

BOOOOO!


----------



## Bruz (May 10, 2006)

Now that was a *JOKE*

Katharine is still my favorite but Chris is/was better than anyone including her........I will buy his CD when it comes out.


----------



## marknga (May 10, 2006)

Oh my................that is a shocker! Did you think that everyone was shocked on that one? The chosen one (Simon's pick) is gone! 

Now who will win it? Taylor? Elliott? Kat? 

till next week.................
MM


----------



## OFD2Truck (May 10, 2006)

WOW! I think that shocked everyone!  Paula I thought was gonna cry......again!  I dont know who looked more shocked, Taylor or Kat.....she has that I know its comming look but they next few weeks are gonna be exciting.  I thought for sure when they asked Taylor to sing they were gonna keep him up there and say "Taylor...you had the lowest votes"......I'm gonna stick with Taylor till the end and keep in mind, he has never been voted in the bottom two yet....great show though!


----------



## kevincox (May 10, 2006)

This competition is **! Letting Chris go before a girl that missed her lyric's is just ridiculus! This is a popularity contest not a singing competition. There is a lot of people who are voting that just don't like rock'n roll. Chris will get a contract and I bet will sell as many or more records as the other competitors. He and Taylor are the only singers in my opinion that were like seasoned professionals out there. As you can tell I'M UPSET! I may not even watch another episode from here out!


----------



## Greene728 (May 10, 2006)

kevincox said:
			
		

> This competition is **! Letting Chris go before a girl that missed her lyric's is just ridiculus! This is a popularity contest not a singing competition. There is a lot of people who are voting that just don't like rock'n roll. Chris will get a contract and I bet will sell as many or more records as the other competitors. He and Taylor are the only singers in my opinion that were like seasoned professionals out there. As you can tell I'M UPSET! I may not even watch another episode from here out!


You read my mind!! He was possibly the best vocalist EVER on the show!


----------



## jcarter (May 10, 2006)

its trizy's fault.....i bet he voted 4 million times for katherine.


----------



## kevincox (May 10, 2006)




----------



## Darcy (May 10, 2006)

yall are just now figuring out this is not a singing contest --- did you SEE the last few seasons?? like fantasia and the big guy should have won.... look how well the runner ups (the ones who should have won) are doing now.

no wonder i can't watch that karaoke show


----------



## Dixie Dawg (May 10, 2006)

Unbelieveable.  That's all I can say!


----------



## fussyray (May 11, 2006)

Well, I can not say anything because I did not vote, and look like alot was just like me!


----------



## whiskers (May 11, 2006)

WOW!!!!!!!!!  The BABE factor strikes again.......... Miss lyrics at this stage of the competition and you should be history. Gets tougher each week now though.


Whiskers


----------



## Trizey (May 11, 2006)

kevincox said:
			
		

> This competition is **! Letting Chris go before a girl that missed her lyric's is just ridiculus! This is a popularity contest not a singing competition.




Obvisouly this is a popularity contest   He with the most votes from fans determines the winner...


Creed....I mean Chris was not the best entertainer in the contest.  He rocked himself right out of this competition 

JCarter- You know you're a closet Katharine fan 

Besides I've been pulling for my home town buddy, Taylor


----------



## Michael Lee (May 11, 2006)

kevincox said:
			
		

> This competition is **! Letting Chris go before a girl that missed her lyric's is just ridiculus! This is a popularity contest not a singing competition. There is a lot of people who are voting that just don't like rock'n roll. Chris will get a contract and I bet will sell as many or more records as the other competitors. He and Taylor are the only singers in my opinion that were like seasoned professionals out there. As you can tell I'M UPSET! I may not even watch another episode from here out!


 
Yep, I'm done with it too, back to watching HUNTING SHOWS!!!  

ML


----------



## reddwil (May 11, 2006)

The thing to keep in mind is he will get swooped up fast by a record company and will make it huge. He will be able to get a better record deal than the winner will. The winner gets a million dallor contract regardless if that person sells 1 album or a million. I saw an interview last year with Fantasia and that was her big complaint, she won a bad contract and the other losers were making huge amounts of money on big record deals. Me personally I would rather have 2nd or 3rd place. $$$$$$$$$$


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN (May 11, 2006)

i have never been a huge fan of the show.  about the only part i relly "like" to watch is in the beggining when all the stupid people are on there.  but my wife and mom watch it and i have seen a few episodes recently.  i thought from what little i have seen that chris was the best one.  as simon said last night when they were showing his video he has not compromised himself at all throughout the competition.  thats what i think is a good quality in a musician.  there are too many people in the music industry that are just trying to do what the masses want and not what they really feel like doing.  i think chris would be a refreshing change to the music business and i still see him gettin a contract from somebody.  he is much too good to not do anything.  and i care even less about watching anymore of this season.


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (May 11, 2006)

Wow....I'm still in shock. I absolutely did not see that coming in the least bit. I really thought Katherine was going home, and I think she thought so too. The only thing I can figure out is that people didn't vote for Chris because they assumed he was fine and didn't need to be voted for, and everyone voted for Elliott and Taylor because they were afraid they might be in trouble. That's why they're always telling America they have to vote for all their favorites, otherwise something like this happens. I felt sooo bad for Chris; you could tell he felt awful and was in shock. But I agree that he will most definitely get a recording contract and will probably do wonderfully in the rock genre.


----------



## ryano (May 11, 2006)

*Hey Chris D!*

Na na na na......Na na na na.......Hey Hey Hey......Goodbye! 

    

Mimicking Stain'd and Creed on stage will not make you American Idol..........Katherine missed a few words but she is by far a better singer than Chris D and American proved that last night!


----------



## specialk (May 11, 2006)

if taylor don't really screw up bad, he's your next american idol...........


----------



## Jody Hawk (May 11, 2006)

Ain't no way Katherine has the talent that Chris has. You heard it from here first, Chris goes on to sign a record deal and has the biggest career of all of them. Katherine flat out stunk Tuesday night. I think her looks got her this far. Elliott was the best this week !!!!


----------



## ryano (May 11, 2006)

Jody Hawk said:
			
		

> Ain't no way Katherine has the talent that Chris has. You heard it from here first, Chris goes on to sign a record deal and has the biggest career of all of them. Katherine flat out stunk Tuesday night. I think her looks got her this far. Elliott was the best this week !!!!



Average run of the mill lead singers for bar bands are a dime of dozen and thats all Chris is at best  

If looks got Katherine this far then the same can be said about Chris as well  He would have been ousted weeks ago if not for all the weak at the knees teenage girls voting like crazy for him  

Dont place any bets on Chris becoming some huge rock star man......American has plenty of Staind and Creed type rock bands as it is.

Taylor rocked the house this week!


----------



## Double Barrel BB (May 11, 2006)

www.Dialidol.com predicted that Chris would be going home.....

DB BB


----------



## GeauxLSU (May 11, 2006)

Some of you guys are passionately funny.  

If this show was a RADIO show instead of a TV show, y'all would have VASTLY different opinions I guarantee it.  

Chris was NOT the 'best vocalist' by any definition.  Yes, he's entertaining, yes he's got a following but he was absolutely not the best and his 'unwillingness to compromise' cost him.  And rightfully so.  He's had enough exposure now that I think he will have some sort of career.  Longevity?  Who knows.  

Taylor is definitely the most entertaining but he's also not the best vocalist.  Having said that, I'd go see him in concert.  The guy enjoys what he does obviously and appears pretty likeable.  

McCutie has some real talent but it often gets away from her.  As the only female left she obviously is going to get a disproportionate amount of votes from certain groups.  

Elliot, just like Simon said at the beginning of the season, is in fact the best male vocalist the show has ever had.  Clay is a more powerful voice but Elliot is 'smoove'.  No he's not pretty and probably has a "face for radio", but the boy can sing.  

Reality is, anyone can win since there is no big disparity in talent levels unlike every season prior.


----------



## Trizey (May 11, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Some of you guys are passionately funny.
> 
> If this show was a RADIO show instead of a TV show, y'all would have VASTLY different opinions I guarantee it.
> 
> ...



I think you summed that up very well.


----------



## GeauxLSU (May 11, 2006)

*Thanks but I can't type.*



			
				Trizey said:
			
		

> I think you summed that up very well.


Except I meant to say Taylor is NOT the best vocalist and there WAS big talent differences in prior seasons.


----------



## dutchman (May 11, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Taylor is definitely the most entertaining but he's also not the best vocalist.  Having said that, I'd go see him in concert.



I can't see myself ever spending money to see any of these folks, especially Taylor. Wouldn't buy his CD either.


----------



## Trizey (May 11, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Except I meant to say Taylor is NOT the best vocalist and there WAS big talent differences in prior seasons.



I agree he's not the best vocalist, but he IS the best performer.


----------



## Just 1 More (May 11, 2006)

Ok... so what kind of CD would Taylor put out?? Or Elliot? 
So then,,,  Chris is getting a big fat recording deal right away. 
Heck, if Ace can be coming out with a CD already  , you know Chris has stuff in the works and deals already signed  .
Taylor and Elliot will be Cruis ship and lounge singers  .. Kat will be the next Idol and she will do some Pop CD's 

There you have it..


----------



## jcarter (May 11, 2006)

i wouldnt go see any of them or buy their music. i mean any from the start of american idol. i prefer artists who write and perform their own stuff, not just someone who can sing and has writers,promoters, and producers steering their careers.


----------



## Keith48 (May 11, 2006)

Trizey said:
			
		

> Creed....I mean Chris was not the best entertainer in the contest.  He rocked himself right out of this competition



Dead on. Chris was not the best this week, but he was not as bad as Katherine. And him screaming his voice out a couple weeks ago lost me. The way Elliot stepped up to the plate and knocked it out of the park this week, he deserved to go through. His performance was phenomenal!

Taylor is going to be the American Idol this year, though.


----------



## matthewsman (May 11, 2006)

*I'll be missing old Chris too*

He's the closest thing to any of us on this board too........He'll do well,better than if he'd won moneywise.Hopefullyhe can do what he loves and provide well for his family while doing it......I'm not as impressed with Elliot as everyone else is.I'd rather have someone else belt it out and feel it,than have a more musically correct person "sing"it note for perfect note.That's why I liked Chris and Taylor more....When Elliott sang trouble,it almost tickled me........Big old tough low-eared guy 

Catherine is more fun to look at,but when Simon said manic,he hit the nail on the head.Sometimes she reminds me of the little "bumble bee"girl in the No Rain video by Blind Melon..............


----------



## Woody (May 11, 2006)

Yep --- I'm shocked too.

I thought for sure it would be McCutie. (Phil's name).

An interesting sidenote. -- Tuesday night on the one hour program. -- From the time Seacrest walked onto the stage till the time credits were rolling. --- I marked down each time they had a commercial/promotion.

Only 51. 

Can they squeeze time or what?


----------



## Keith48 (May 11, 2006)

matthewsman said:
			
		

> I'd rather have someone else belt it out and feel it,than have a more musically correct person "sing"it note for perfect note....



They already have that. It's called rap.

If they don't sing it musically correct, it ain't music!


----------



## Muddyfoots (May 11, 2006)

Chris with Fuel?

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/12746227/


----------



## bigbird1 (May 11, 2006)

I think Taylor is a excellent entertainer,they really hav'nt had his style of music yet.His style would be around the same as Ray Charles, something that has some soul in it.Don't get me wrong ,I was shocked to say the least that Chris went ,I would have bet the house that the final two would be Chris and Taylor.


----------



## matthewsman (May 12, 2006)

*I didn't say talk........*



			
				Keith48 said:
			
		

> They already have that. It's called rap.
> 
> If they don't sing it musically correct, it ain't music!



 But something along the lines of fuel,live,MudVaine,Nickelback.

Not Barry Mannilo(sp)or Michael Bolton .....

I do think Elliott has a carreer in Muzak,we'll be enjoying him in elevators everywhere before long


----------



## bradpatt03 (May 12, 2006)

> Dont place any bets on Chris becoming some huge rock star man......American has plenty of Staind and Creed type rock bands as it is.



are there too few pretty little solo teenage girl acts singin pop songs????

what i don't get is that its supposed to be a winner with the total package who will go on to do great things...

now if you think about after the show...when it comes time to start doing their own music rather than singing someone elses...what are they gonna do?

i was entertained watching chris sing other people's songs, so i know i would enjoy hearing some things of his own, especially being that he has experience in songwriting...basically, he already has his genre and style established

say taylor or elliot wins...what are they gonna sing??? taylor will sing old stuff...i'm sure a few folks like that...but overall that career will be short-lived...i'd be real curious to see how his 2nd cd sold (after all the commotion died down)...
now say elliot wins...he's not pretty enough to be in a boy-band...there are a hundred other pretty boys tryin to sing pop music...what's he gonna do??

if all 4 of them were to come out w/ a cd tomorrow there's no doubt which i'd buy


----------



## GeauxLSU (May 12, 2006)

There's a market for everything.  The winner of these competitions theoretically have the broadest market appeal.  Chris does not.  It's that simple.  
McCutie probably does.  
Rest assured Taylor will have a music career.  
Elliot hooked up with an R&B producer of the vein of LA or BabyFace and I'm telling you, he will be very successful.  
Ace ALREADY had released a CD 2 years ago.  He's a flash in the pan.


----------



## bradpatt03 (May 12, 2006)

i just really can't see someone buying a cd put out by taylor...yea he's fun to watch now no doubt...b/c he's a wierd guy...but i dont think folks are willin to spend money based on that...i guess its true ace already had a chance and didn't go far...goes to show you how hard it is to do it on your own


----------



## GeauxLSU (May 12, 2006)

bradpatt03 said:
			
		

> i just really can't see someone buying a cd put out by taylor...yea he's fun to watch now no doubt...b/c he's a wierd guy...but i dont think folks are willin to spend money based on that...


You do realize Bob Dylan has sold millions right?


----------



## bradpatt03 (May 12, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> You do realize Bob Dylan has sold millions right



bob dylan didn't have terrets


----------



## GeauxLSU (May 12, 2006)

bradpatt03 said:
			
		

> bob dylan didn't have terrets


You just said weird.  How about Joe Cocker then?


----------



## OFD2Truck (May 15, 2006)

Is anyone aware that there is a site that posts the results 8 hrs before they are announced?????  I'm not sure I am going to look at it but I might peek!


----------



## Just 1 More (May 15, 2006)

OFD2Truck said:
			
		

> Is anyone aware that there is a site that posts the results 8 hrs before they are announced?????  I'm not sure I am going to look at it but I might peek!


No.. didn't know that ... care to share?


----------



## OFD2Truck (May 15, 2006)

For those who are interested.....IM me and I will give you the link.  The amazing thing about all of this is that Taylor has been the leading vote getter for a while....its been close but he has something that people like.  I wont ruin it for everyone but for those who just cant wait until Tuesday evening.........


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (May 15, 2006)

Tomorrow night should be interesting. I heard on the radio that each one is doing three songs: one they choose, one chosen by the judges, and one chosen by Clive Davis, who will be back to help them.


----------



## Trizey (May 16, 2006)

It's going be good this week


----------



## OFD2Truck (May 16, 2006)

Triz.....IM has been sent


----------



## kevincox (May 16, 2006)

I don't care what the judges say. If I was going to watch or buy their music one day .....well I'd rather watch Katherine. She has sex appeal and thats what sells in this society. I diched her last week because Chris should have stayed! I do like her best among the final 3 though


----------



## leoparddog (May 16, 2006)

Taylor and Elliot rock.  The guys rule and the kat drools.

Go 3rd grade!!!!!


----------



## dutchman (May 16, 2006)

I thought that Elliott was the weakest of the three tonight.


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (May 16, 2006)

Elliott was the weakest, only because of his song choices. He did well on them all, especially the last two, but those were also the two that most everybody had never heard of before. I'm afraid he'll be going home, just because of that. 

Clive Davis was out of his mind choosing "Dancing in the Dark" for Taylor. I don't know what he was thinking. Taylor gave me chills on "You are so Beautiful" though. I knew he would be awesome on that one, and he was. His last one was good as well, and just fun.

Katherine can sing, no doubt, and "Somewhere Over the Rainbow" was absolutely her best performance of the entire show. The acapella beginning was especially good. However, on her other two songs, she completely oversang and was just too much, as she has been so often throughout the season. And the judges have all been trying to tell her that, especially tonight, but I don't know if she's catching on or not. She obviously showed tonight that she's offended or surprised by them being "hard" on her, even though they're hard on everyone, especially Simon, and they're supposed to be. Instead of taking the criticism constructively, she appears to be taking it personally and not listening to them, and that's not good.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (May 16, 2006)

Kat can't sing and needs to GO HOME!!!!!!! I don't hate to say this but my buddy Bruce Springfield needs to move over cause Taylor Rock the floor with dancing in the Dark


----------



## leoparddog (May 17, 2006)

Arrow3's Girl said:
			
		

> Elliott was the weakest, only because of his song choices. He did well on them all, especially the last two, but those were also the two that most everybody had never heard of before. I'm afraid he'll be going home, just because of that......
> 
> Katherine can sing, no doubt, and "Somewhere Over the Rainbow" was absolutely her best performance of the entire show. The acapella beginning was especially good. However, on her other two songs, she completely oversang and was just too much, as she has been so often throughout the season. And the judges have all been trying to tell her that, especially tonight, but I don't know if she's catching on or not. She obviously showed tonight that she's offended or surprised by them being "hard" on her, even though they're hard on everyone, especially Simon, and they're supposed to be. Instead of taking the criticism constructively, she appears to be taking it personally and not listening to them, and that's not good.



I agree, If Elliot goes home, it will be because of song choice.  He'd been better off singing a Ray Charles song that people would recognize.  I enjoyed all 3 of his songs, but the arrangement on the last one, combined with its obscurity may end his run on AI.  Too bad, Elliot is the best vocalist left.  Taylor is the best performer.

Katherine is the best puppet.  Her predetermined and much practiced facial expressions really got on my nerves last night.  She really reminded me of one of those puppets with the big mouths and large teeth.  She had to sit down for her second song, because if she stands up, she over-sings every song.

I hope it comes down to Taylor and Elliot, but I won't bet on it.


----------



## Trizey (May 17, 2006)

Whoever says that Katharine can't sing needs to be checked out   Whether you like her or not, the girl can flat out sing and she has proven that.

Taylor shut'em down last night.  The others can go home with their tales tucked between their tales.  The "Boss" might have even got bumped on his own song.

I felt like Elliott was the weakest of the night.  He just doesn't have the self-convidence that he needs, he's weak.


----------



## ryano (May 17, 2006)

Trizey said:
			
		

> Whoever says that Katharine can't sing needs to be checked out   Whether you like her or not, the girl can flat out sing and she has proven that.
> 
> Taylor shut'em down last night.  The others can go home with their tales tucked between their tales.  The "Boss" might have even got bumped on his own song.
> 
> I felt like Elliott was the weakest of the night.  He just doesn't have the self-convidence that he needs, he's weak.



agreed again!


----------



## GeauxLSU (May 17, 2006)

My brother called so I missed the last two songs   but sounds like my impressions continued.  
Elliot IS in fact the best vocalist but yes, what's up with song choices.  I can't believe people are that dumb to pick relatively unknown songs.   
Taylor I thought was very enjoyable, his best night (again, from the two songs of his I heard anyway).  
Kat simply can not control herself physically (she's spastic) or vocally.  She has a good voice and showed it on Over the Rainbow and perhaps could be great one day but she's just good right now.  However, she will own a certain segment of voters.   
You would ASSUME Elliot will be gone but I guess you never know.  It was an enjoyable show it's nice to see a final 3 with some talent.  Previous seasons always had a dog left in it by now.


----------



## dutchman (May 17, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Kat simply can not control herself physically (she's spastic) or vocally.



I commented to my wife that She does her best work sitting in the floor.


----------



## Jody Hawk (May 17, 2006)

Elliott is gone tonight and between Katherine and Taylor, Taylor wins it all !!!! Katherine was good last night but Taylor stole the show !!!! That fellow is good !!!!


----------



## PWalls (May 17, 2006)

dutchman said:
			
		

> I commented to my wife that She does her best work sitting in the floor.



Your wife or McPhee?


----------



## Jody Hawk (May 17, 2006)

PWalls said:
			
		

> Your wife or McPhee?




        

Y'all are killing me !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Al33 (May 17, 2006)

I'll venture to say that Elliott would at least end up in the final two if only he had a decent set of choppers. I have a hard time looking at his close ups. If he does win, I hope he spends some of his finacial rewards with an orthodonist.

I am disappointed in Katherine, not so much her performances, but her antics. She now seems to be a little on the snooty side to me.


----------



## kevincox (May 17, 2006)

I hope Taylor wins but I still think Chris was top dog in my book!


----------



## Jody Hawk (May 17, 2006)

Al33 said:
			
		

> I have a hard time looking at his close ups.



Is this a talent contest or a beauty contest? If it's beauty where's Kelly?


----------



## dutchman (May 17, 2006)

PWalls said:
			
		

> Your wife or McPhee?



Careful.

You know who I'm talking about.


----------



## PWalls (May 17, 2006)

dutchman said:
			
		

> Careful.
> 
> You know who I'm talking about.



C'mon Gene. You left it out there. I couldn't resist. You know I would never truly mean anything indecent about your wife, who I am sure is one outstanding woman.

We're still pals right?


----------



## dutchman (May 17, 2006)

PWalls said:
			
		

> C'mon Gene. You left it out there. I couldn't resist. You know I would never truly mean anything indecent about your wife, who I am sure is one outstanding woman.
> 
> We're still pals right?



You don't talk about a fella's wife.


----------



## PWalls (May 17, 2006)

dutchman said:
			
		

> You don't talk about a fella's wife.



I apologise. I hereby admit that the joke was in poor taste and admit that I should not have done it. I ask your forgiveness.


----------



## dutchman (May 17, 2006)

PWalls said:
			
		

> I apologise. I hereby admit that the joke was in poor taste and admit that I should not have done it. I ask your forgiveness.



I accept. Now, on with the show.


----------



## dutchman (May 17, 2006)

Al33 said:
			
		

> I am disappointed in Katherine, not so much her performances, but her antics. She now seems to be a little on the snooty side to me.



She's from California. That might explain it.


----------



## PWalls (May 17, 2006)

I didn't get to even watch the show. My daughter had a softball game at 6 and my son had a baseball game at 7. Didn't get home until 9:45. Didn't even turn the TV on to catch the last few minutes of "House" (I know Phil will be proud of me). Maybe I'll get home early enough tonite to catch the elimination show.


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (May 17, 2006)

I completely agree with Al that Katherine seems arrogant to me now. I really liked her in the beginning, and she was my favorite female after Mandisa left. However, in the past few weeks, she's really come across as thinking she's better than what the judges say, and that's not good. I have a feeling it'll be her and Taylor in the finals, and I really hope Taylor wins, but I wish it would be Elliott and Taylor instead.


----------



## Goat (May 17, 2006)

I wish there was a number we could call to get the show off the air.


----------



## GeauxLSU (May 17, 2006)

Goat said:
			
		

> I wish there was a number we could call to get the show off the air.


You can.  You dial it from your remote.  

Hatahs.....


----------



## fussyray (May 17, 2006)

bye-bye Elliott

http://www.dialidol.com/asp/predictions/Predictions.asp


----------



## ryano (May 17, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> You can.  You dial it from your remote.
> 
> Hatahs.....



what a concept!


----------



## Trizey (May 17, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> You can.  You dial it from your remote.
> 
> Hatahs.....



   

He didn't even know he had the number!


----------



## GeauxLSU (May 17, 2006)

fussyray said:
			
		

> bye-bye Elliott
> 
> http://www.dialidol.com/asp/predictions/Predictions.asp


You kidding?  That's a virtual tie.  But I would imagine Elliot is gone.


----------



## Trizey (May 17, 2006)

I checked the results page....wanta know?


----------



## ryano (May 17, 2006)

Trizey said:
			
		

> I checked the results page....wanta know?



PM ME! I could really care less now that Kellie is gone  


Out of the three left, I do think Taylor is going to win though.


----------



## GeauxLSU (May 17, 2006)

Trizey said:
			
		

> I checked the results page....wanta know?


Oh just link this magic page would ya'?!?!


----------



## Goat (May 17, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> You can.  You dial it from your remote.
> 
> Hatahs.....



I cant find my remote so I am stuck watching that channel and I cant turn the TV off.


----------



## SBG (May 17, 2006)

Lostoutlaw said:
			
		

> Bruce Springfield needs to move over cause Taylor Rock the floor with dancing in the Dark



You mean Springsteen... But you are right, Taylor's version was way better than the boss has ever sung it.


----------



## GeauxLSU (May 17, 2006)

Goat said:
			
		

> I cant find my remote so I am stuck watching that channel and I cant turn the TV off.


Bummer!  Who's winning "Skating with the Celebrities"?


----------



## Trizey (May 17, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Oh just link this magic page would ya'?!?!



I won't do that, but check yer pms


----------



## marknga (May 17, 2006)

Going to be close between Elliott and Katherine. I hope that Elliott is the one to go. Sure wish Chris was still in it.

Mark


----------



## bradpatt03 (May 17, 2006)

i wish chris was still in it too...

i think kathrine is cocky now...
elliot is too insecure...
taylor is a spaz...but i love his enthusiasm..out of the 3 i like him the best


----------



## LadyRoadkill (May 17, 2006)

Taylor has had my vote from the beginning!  He's a great entertainer and just has the best time up there.  He loves what he does and it shows!  I know it's probably been said, but in my honest opinion, he'd be doing this whether he was on American Idol or not!  He enjoys himself and has a way making everyone else enjoy it also!
Don't think I could choose between Kat or Elliott, they pale in comparison to Taylor.


----------



## OFD2Truck (May 17, 2006)

Trizey...I take it you got the official phone results as opposed to the survey results!  It's good to be the king!!


----------



## Al33 (May 17, 2006)

WOW! What a great show tonight. All three sounded fantastic, and if I were having to pick one from their performances tonight, I couldn't. All three deserve the title.

No doubt Elliott has a great career ahead of him. I hope he goes far.


----------



## fussyray (May 17, 2006)

fussyray said:
			
		

> bye-bye Elliott
> 
> http://www.dialidol.com/asp/predictions/Predictions.asp



Like I said, Bye Bye


----------



## GeauxLSU (May 17, 2006)

That's incredible the voting was THAT close!  
Prior to tonight's show I didn't care who went.  After watching it, I was really hoping it would have been Kat.  Elliot seems much more down home than her, course I guess growing up in Hollywood can do that.  His "I'm the same guy that worked the counter here" when at the pharmacy was very telling IMHO.  Oh well, hopefully Elliot will have a successful career.   Best of luck to him!


----------



## dutchman (May 17, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> That's incredible the voting was THAT close!
> Prior to tonight's show I didn't care who went.  After watching it, I was really hoping it would have been Kat.  Elliot seems much more down home than her, course I guess growing up in Hollywood can do that.  His "I'm the same guy that worked the counter here" when at the pharmacy was very telling IMHO.  Oh well, hopefully Elliot will have a successful career.   Best of luck to him!



You're not gonna believe this, but I agree with everything you just typed. If that bio they did tonight had been done last night, Kat would have been booted.

But, there's always next week.


----------



## Al33 (May 17, 2006)

dutchman said:
			
		

> You're not gonna believe this, but I agree with everything you just typed. If that bio they did tonight had been done last night, Kat would have been booted.
> 
> But, there's always next week.



Well Dutch, which of the remaining two will get Elliott's fan base of votes? I believe Taylor is gonna pull it off.


----------



## Trizey (May 17, 2006)

Al33 said:
			
		

> No doubt Elliott has a great career ahead of him. I hope he goes far.



I'm sure Elliot will do well.

The hometown boy is going to pull it out for me


----------



## Bruz (May 17, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> That's incredible the voting was THAT close!
> Prior to tonight's show I didn't care who went.  After watching it, I was really hoping it would have been Kat.  Elliot seems much more down home than her, course I guess growing up in Hollywood can do that.  His "I'm the same guy that worked the counter here" when at the pharmacy was very telling IMHO.  Oh well, hopefully Elliot will have a successful career.   Best of luck to him!



Well it looks like you may be flying Elliot's picture for a month!!!! 

After seeing the show tonight I can say that you should be proud to fly it. I know I beat up on him with the "Hobbit " remarks but the man is a class act all the way. I don't care for his voice but he seems genuine.....and he loves his Mama.


----------



## GeauxLSU (May 17, 2006)

Bruz said:
			
		

> Well it looks like you may be flying Elliot's picture for a month!!!!
> 
> After seeing the show tonight I can say that you should be proud to fly it. I know I beat up on him with the "Hobbit " remarks but the man is a class act all the way. I don't care for his voice but he seems genuine.....and he loves his Mama.


I ain't worried about it.  Taylor is a better entertainer than Kat and hopefully will win.  
But yes, you gotta' love a boy who loves his Momma!    
And if McCutie wins, I can fly the hobbit proudly!


----------



## Branchminnow (May 18, 2006)

Man , the addiction continues.


----------



## bradpatt03 (May 18, 2006)

i guess now i'll pull for taylor 

i'm w/ geaux...after seein the bios i just don't think kathryn is a very genuine person


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (May 18, 2006)

I'm all for Taylor now...It 'bout killed me when Elliott started crying watching his own bio...You can tell he's just such a nice, good guy...Taylor as well...I was especially put off when Seacrest asked Katherine how important her family had been during this whole process, and she said she hadn't even really talked to or seen them, even though they live 15 minutes away!! What??


----------



## dutchman (May 18, 2006)

Al33 said:
			
		

> Well Dutch, which of the remaining two will get Elliott's fan base of votes? I believe Taylor is gonna pull it off.



I think Taylor will get most of Elliott's votes. That is unless Eliott's people just quit voting now that he's gone.

I still think Taylor will win it all at this point.


----------



## leoparddog (May 18, 2006)

No comment.


----------



## OFD2Truck (May 19, 2006)

Dear Katherine:
     This is an open letter to you in hopes you might take some of this to heart.   I have watched AI since the season started and truley enjoyed you.....when you first started.  As the season wore on it became apparent that your inability to take constructive criticizm has ultimately cost you the American Idol.  I have watched every episode in which the judges have pleaded with you to stop over singing your songs.  I have noticed that you take their criticism personally yet the following week you make the same mistake only to take it personal and act almost offended.
     It is appearent that you have got by on your looks and your voice your whole life.  You act as if you have been told your whole life that you are the greatest and no one can hold a candle to you.........you realize now that is far from the truth.  Your comments regarding the size of your fans and how "I didn't have thousands" and not really talking to your family (who lives 15 min away) shows just how self indulged you really are.
     It is a shame and quite honestly a turn off when you speak.  You do have a lovely voice but it is appearent that you might be uncoachable and unable to follow directions given from those who actually work in the industry you are so desperetly trying to break into.
     I honestly hope you have a great career and get some lessons from those who have gone before you (Carrie etc.. who carried themselves wonderfully).  Good luck and quite honestly, I will be voting for Taylor I wish you the best and look foreward to seeing the polished Katherine.




I would love to say that........but hey......I'm just a fireman


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (May 19, 2006)

Amen!!!   Well done! I couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## specialk (May 19, 2006)

maybe it's hard for her to hear the "constructive criticizm " with all that applause and cheering going on from the audience


----------



## dutchman (May 19, 2006)

OFD2Truck said:
			
		

> Dear Katherine:
> This is an open letter to you in hopes you might take some of this to heart.   I have watched AI since the season started and truley enjoyed you.....when you first started.  As the season wore on it became apparent that your inability to take constructive criticizm has ultimately cost you the American Idol.  I have watched every episode in which the judges have pleaded with you to stop over singing your songs.  I have noticed that you take their criticism personally yet the following week you make the same mistake only to take it personal and act almost offended.
> It is appearent that you have got by on your looks and your voice your whole life.  You act as if you have been told your whole life that you are the greatest and no one can hold a candle to you.........you realize now that is far from the truth.  Your comments regarding the size of your fans and how "I didn't have thousands" and not really talking to your family (who lives 15 min away) shows just how self indulged you really are.
> It is a shame and quite honestly a turn off when you speak.  You do have a lovely voice but it is appearent that you might be uncoachable and unable to follow directions given from those who actually work in the industry you are so desperetly trying to break into.
> ...




I didn't realize that Katherine was a Woody's member!


----------



## OFD2Truck (May 19, 2006)

she was banned for typing around the sensors


----------



## dutchman (May 19, 2006)

OFD2Truck said:
			
		

> she was banned for typing around the sensors



That sounds about right.


----------



## bigbird1 (May 23, 2006)

Soul patrol all the way,Talyor put it away tonight for sure!


----------



## stev (May 23, 2006)

taylor will win


----------



## leoparddog (May 23, 2006)

Taylor walked away with it tonight.  I hope.  Bye folks, we got voting to do!


----------



## kevincox (May 23, 2006)

Taylor rules in my opinion! I here they both already have singing contracts. Chris has been invited to join the band that wrote the song he sang the other night, as their lead singer


----------



## Dixie Dawg (May 23, 2006)

SOUL PATROL!!! SOUL PATROL!!!!!


----------



## fussyray (May 23, 2006)

SOUL PATROL!!!   ALL THE WAY!!!


----------



## Trizey (May 24, 2006)

No doubt Taylor is the winner.


----------



## Mrs. Arrow3 (May 24, 2006)

Taylor absolutely deserves to win....I think he knocked it out of the park on all three songs, and although I wasn't that crazy about either of their original songs, his was definitely better than Katherine's, and he sang his better.


----------



## marknga (May 24, 2006)

WOOOooooooooooooooooooooooo
WOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Soul Patrol!


----------



## leoparddog (May 24, 2006)

Me and the Mrs Leoparddog dialed until 11:45 and I think we both only got thru about 25-30 times.  In the past we've been able to get thru much more than that in much less time.

I hope the busy signals point to lots of votes for Taylor 

Soul Patrol!!!!  WOOOOoooo!!!!!


----------



## fussyray (May 24, 2006)

*And The Winner Is!!!!!!*

http://www.dialidol.com/asp/predictions/Predictions.asp


----------



## GeauxLSU (May 24, 2006)

It is funny Simon didn't vote him through to Hollywood at the beginning.


----------



## bradpatt03 (May 24, 2006)

> It is funny Simon didn't vote him through to Hollywood at the beginning



i said somethin about that the other day...how simon disagreed with puttin him thru because he would "never survive in hollywood"  shows what he knows

by the way- i think it will be taylor hands down


----------



## whiskers (May 24, 2006)

Taylor all the way if this is a singing competition. Should over come the BABE factor!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Whiskers


----------



## specialk (May 24, 2006)

the winner is............

http://money.cnn.com/2006/05/22/news/companies/idol_fox/?cnn=yes


----------



## OFD2Truck (May 24, 2006)

*Taylor*

Here again is the site which based on phone calls lets you know who won.  According to this, over 55million votes were cast!    http://www.zabasearch.com/ai_stats.php


----------



## specialk (May 24, 2006)

congrats taylor, but.....


kellie was robbed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GAGE (May 24, 2006)

Michael Sandecki is your AMERICAN IDOL COMEDIAN!!!   My wife and I just about burned up our DVR watching and rewatching his try out to the performance and we can not stop laughing!    
When he see's Clay Aiken...his reaction is hilarious! 

Congrats to Taylor!


----------



## kevincox (May 24, 2006)

Clay Aiken looked like one of the BEE GEES!


----------



## pendy (May 24, 2006)

What a great show to nite. And Taylor won!!!


----------



## weagle (May 24, 2006)

I thought it would be Chris and Kathryn all the way.  Taylor kept working hard and got better and better.  I really was impressed with his last couple of performances.  

Weagle


----------



## Keith48 (May 24, 2006)

bradpatt03 said:
			
		

> i said somethin about that the other day...how simon disagreed with puttin him thru because he would "never survive in hollywood"  shows what he knows
> 
> by the way- i think it will be taylor hands down



That is not what Simon said. He said that Randy and Paula would never put him through to the final 24.

Simon says...


----------



## Greene728 (May 24, 2006)

specialk said:
			
		

> congrats taylor, but.....
> 
> 
> kellie was robbed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Man did yall see Kellie in that leather jacket!!! 







Thank you God for one last appearance!!!!


----------

